# New Pilot Watch A-13A just arrived, the best looking Mission Timer....In the World ?



## TallWatch

Very happy to receive this beauty today, chronograph with central second and minute hand, 42mm and reworked eta 251.264, 100 mtr WR, made and designed in Italy by a Pilot himself. A 1 man team did a great job in building this watch! I love the dial and hands and jumping second and minute hand. Clearest and most legible dial around imo. Check out the 2 year project in the Quest for the perfect Pilot watch thread, or A-13A website. ;























my wrist is 18cm and this wears smaller than 42mm and is a light watch. Great strap too of high quality kevlar and nylon - yet it feels soft. Looks pretty b-) to me !


----------



## Gryffindor

Super happy with the A-13A! Wrist is a beastly 6.5".


----------



## longstride

Great looking piece, you will have to do a more comprehensive review in a couple of weeks, I bet there is a lot of interest.


----------



## Gryffindor

Moved the A-13A over to a distressed leather nato.


----------



## CMSgt Bo

Another of the Brave 75 arrived yesterday. Here it is getting acquainted with its fellow mission essential accouterments...


----------



## Iandk

Still waiting for mine...

Also, we need some (more?) shots of the watch beside the actual A-13A clock!


----------



## oldfatherthames

My sincere congratulations to every happy owner! 

Yeah! What a watch! I discovered it on Tuesday and ordered it on Wednesday. It's been quite some time - years to be honest - that I immediately fell so deep in love with a design like with the A13-A. It just screams 'tool' and looks so sexy at the same time. Simple, straight and classy - perfect in my eyes.

I was lost already just by the pictures but then I made it through the start-up thread and read the interview and I'm mucho impressed about this single man's work, how straight he followed the historic design and how thoughtful he went for each and every detail. 

Now the horror has begun: the waiting. I hope this thread will ease the pain a bit for the next weeks. When 'my A-13A' has been delivered, be sure to see my contribution in pictures.

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## Al Faromeo

Moved mine over to a Haveston strap for Friday's desk flying mission


----------



## Iandk

And finally, it's here!

Beside the A-13A clock. Proportions, almost dead on:









Much thanks to Paolo to all the work he put into making this a reality.

Another close up shot of the dial, and the step up to the outer ring.









(Edit: Not sure why the lighting makes the strap look brown, but just in case anybody is wondering, that's the dark grey strap that came with the watch!)


----------



## imansoor

beautiful piece


----------



## roadie

Congrats guys! Beautiful timepiece.


----------



## atwoodt

Another Brave 75 checking in from Steamboat Springs, CO. Maybe my second non-dive watch.  I like it and the chrono is cool in action. Will need to get a pilot B-Uhr type leather strap for it.


----------



## oso2276

Iandk said:


> And finally, it's here!
> 
> Beside the A-13A clock. Proportions, almost dead on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much thanks to Paolo to all the work he put into making this a reality.
> 
> Another close up shot of the dial, and the step up to the outer ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Edit: Not sure why the lighting makes the strap look brown, but just in case anybody is wondering, that's the dark grey strap that came with the watch!)


Awesome. 

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TallWatch

Iandk said:


> And finally, it's here!
> 
> Beside the A-13A clock. Proportions, almost dead on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much thanks to Paolo to all the work he put into making this a reality.
> 
> Another close up shot of the dial, and the step up to the outer ring.
> (Edit: Not sure why the lighting makes the strap look brown, but just in case anybody is wondering, that's the dark grey strap that came with the watch!)


Great side by side picture of the original clock and the watch, thanks for posting !


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

Oh, this 'ol thang...??



















I can't tell you how many times I have suggested this when people ask about getting a pilot.


----------



## TallWatch

And if they have any smarts, they will jump on it !


----------



## TallWatch

review from worn and wound at :
Form Follows Function - Why Paolo Fanton's A-13A Pilot Chronograph Hasn't Left My Wrist - Worn & Wound


----------



## oldfatherthames

As promised some first pictures. My A-13A arrived yesterday. Btw, it's excactly what I had hoped for ... no, it's more: The thing is uber-cool! b-)

















And this one as already shown on the A-13A project thread: Quest for the perfect Pilot Watch. A headache project.









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames

The A-13A is pure joy on the wrist, especially the curved lugs make out an elegant appearance.









And the strap was not very tight here.

TWIMC, for the friends over at the Seiko board liking the A-13A too I just published a comparison of the A-13A's case to that of the Seiko Turtle, which is 4,4 mm shorter over the lugs, but looks much more like a straight-drawn line on my wrist.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Strmwatch

I'd be interested to know if the original strap (Kevlar/nylon) can be purchased separately?


----------



## oldfatherthames

@Strmwatch: Why not send Paolo an email and ask, his address is on his site: A-13A. He's on WUS also, here's the thread about the A-13A project: Quest for the perfect Pilot Watch. A headache project.

--

Flying casual:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## jandrese

I've a A-13a and love it like everyone else. Couple of bits of missing information I'd like to add here. First, the lume is pretty amazing for a pilots watch. See the attached pic compared to a Bathys 100 fathoms, which is also a modestly priced quartz watch from a specialist maker. The Bathys is meant to have great lume and it does, it's a serious water watch meant for use. The lume on the A-13a lasts all night and is just really impressive.









The only niggle I have about the A-13a is captured in the next image. The AR coating is pretty much substandard. Nobody would be surprised if I showed a picture of the A-13a next to a Grand Seiko and said the GS crystal was less reflective. But even compared to Bathys, which is also an affordable quartz watch made in Switzerland the A-13a crystal shows deficiency in the non-glare treatment. It does affect legibility of the watch in real life. Combined with the shiny and slightly irregular surface of the black dial legibility is degraded in some lighting situations. This is the only drawback I'm aware of on an otherwise amazing watch.


----------



## paolorange

Strmwatch said:


> I'd be interested to know if the original strap (Kevlar/nylon) can be purchased separately?


Sorry for taking so long to come back to your question. Too many things all at once..

Unfortunately at this stage I made a batch of only 550 straps to "cover" the production of the 500 units plus some spare in case of emergency and I do not have plan to sell the straps separately. Hovered I have received a lot of interest for them and things could change in the future.


----------



## oldfatherthames

jandrese said:


> The only niggle I have about the A-13a is captured in the next image. The AR coating is pretty much substandard.
> ...


I was a bit puzzled reading this as I find the A-13A's coating in combination rather effective. And I found no proof in your picture. You are using a light source with a strong spot and the picture is done from an a strong angle so that the spot is much more focussed on the A-13A . I also don't think that such tight and harsh spots of light are relevant, you would bend any watch away from the light when full midday sun or such a hard light would be shining directly on the dial.

Unfortunately I didn't have the option to make this outdoors under the sun, but I made this and I think it simulates a reflecting sky quite good. I prepared the three watches to have the same level (dial height) by putting coins and toothsticks under them.

It's informative value of course is still restricted. The Omega has a coated sapphire which's dome shape is similar to that of the A-13A, but it's single-coated if I remember correctly and the Seiko has a simple hardlex-crystal. But anyway, I think it shows, that while the A-13A mirrors the styrofoam quite strong - as does the Omega - you can read the dial still very clearly.









Cheers
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames

And now to something visually more appealing:









Cheers
Bernd


----------



## jandrese

Thanks for posting the picture of the Omega, A-13a, and Seiko side by side. You mentioned not finding my photo convincing. The glare from the glossy dial (you can see the glossy texture scattering the light) and the light spread from they crystal is pretty obvious to me. I could not replicate a similar appearance from the Bathys, it just won't blow out visibility no matter how I light it. The Bathys has a different dial color and texture but a very similar domed sapphire crystal. Outside in the sun I notice some diminished legibility on the A13-a sometimes. Likewise, indoors point sources such as light bulbs (ok, not exactly point sources) are also reflected back at me more than when wearing the Bathys. Not really complaining about the A-13a, most of the time it's perfectly legible.

As your photo shows ultra clear legibility of all watch dials is not 100% available in all lighting conditions. For example, at the right (wrong?) angle my flat crystal no AR Rolex watches are mirrors. I wear Grand Seiko watches a lot. These are the AR and legibility champions, they essentially never suffer, the crystals almost are not even there visually and the dials seem well considered from a legibility standpoint. I was just sharing that in my experience the A-13a has legibility issues, for me, some of the time. If I could change anything it would be to a) eliminate the dial texture and maybe play with the geometry of the dial or b) change to a matte black dial and elevated ring. I'd also spend more on the crystal AR. Minor issues but since this is a watch nerd site worth noting.


----------



## oldfatherthames

@jandrese, thanks for your elaborate post!

I guess it was mainly your phrase 'pretty much substandard' which made me bring up me veto. My reference - as I have no other watch doing better - is the Omega and the A-13A behaves pretty much the same, even slightly better. And also in the flesh I'm totally fine with the coating and it's combination of the domed-sapphire.

You can also see, that I did the picture under strong light and while the mirror-image is very defined, you can see pretty clearly through the reflection onto the dial and that's effective enough for me. However, my collection of watches is rather small and I'm definitely not Dr. Coating. ;-)

--









Cheers
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames

As fellow owners are all up in the air breaking the sound barrier and flying passengers around the world, this member of the A-13A ground control continues to fullllfill his photo duty. 

















Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## TallWatch

There is some glare although to me it is not disturbing. As Bernd`s pictures show many watches have this in some form or other.
I think it is because of the very intense black dial, definitely the blackest i have ever seen , apart from really expensive high tech nano tubes etc. This is to achieve the best possible legibility through contrast with the white hands and the design and quality really deliver on that essential feature. It is my only watch on which i can see the time in an instant, - without my reading glasses - FROM ANY ANGLE..... !! 
So it is a good trade-off for legibility, and at this price it delivers very high quality.


----------



## B....

I personally feel that AR only on the inside of the crystal is fine. I have a Stowa Flieger with such & it's a huge improvement over no AR. The remaining reflections are not that mch of an intrusion to me.
Re. the dial : Can you see a grain like texture or does it appear smooth?
I am totally impressed with the A-13A & giving it serious consideration. I have purchased my last mechanical watch. Times are changing.
B.


----------



## Scratchesaddcharacter

I do love the design and style, BUT, at over €700 euros it's a quartz movement, while a good one it is still quartz. Secondly I'd really like it to have acrylic glass like my Sinn Fleigers to give it a less clinical look. Would I buy it? Yes but I'd still feel it was over priced.


----------



## Lammylee

Scratchesaddcharacter said:


> I do love the design and style, BUT, at over €700 euros it's a quartz movement, while a good one it is still quartz. Secondly I'd really like it to have acrylic glass like my Sinn Fleigers to give it a less clinical look. Would I buy it? Yes but I'd still feel it was over priced.


I think for a bespoke watch designed from scratch with the best available components available it's good value compared to the mass produced luxury brands.

An equivalent mechanical movement would push the price to well over £1000 ( if any could be found or modified ) and the watch would also be worth it.

Plus the owner of Rolex doesn't email you personally to let you know when your watch is being made and tested.

Looking forward to receiving mine shortly.

Lee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TallWatch

B.... said:


> I personally feel that AR only on the inside of the crystal is fine. I have a Stowa Flieger with such & it's a huge improvement over no AR. The remaining reflections are not that mch of an intrusion to me.
> Re. the dial : Can you see a grain like texture or does it appear smooth?
> I am totally impressed with the A-13A & giving it serious consideration. I have purchased my last mechanical watch. Times are changing.
> B.


The dial has a very delicate texture, almost grain like but i need a loupe to see it. Part of the joy of this watch IS the quartz with its ticking sec and minute chrono hands. It is so cool to watch it function, and to return to zero the hands complete the lap clock wise to return to 12 o clock position.


----------



## B....

TallWatch said:


> The dial has a very delicate texture, almost grain like but i need a loupe to see it. Part of the joy of this watch IS the quartz with its ticking sec and minute chrono hands. It is so cool to watch it function, and to return to zero the hands complete the lap clock wise to return to 12 o clock position.


Thanks for that. I came across this photo which shows what you speak of re. dial texture. Very nice!
One of the great features that improves the quick readability of elapsed time is the large minute chrono hand. (rather than re-adjusting one's sight on a small sub dial.) 
B.


----------



## oldfatherthames

Scratchesaddcharacter said:


> I do love the design and style, BUT, at over €700 euros it's a quartz movement, while a good one it is still quartz.


And I love it.

Blame it on the Swatch Group who killed the Lemania 5100. I learned that this 251.264 was the best pro choice to make this project happen. It's great quality, it's reliable, it's shock-proof and you can get the identical movement with a chronometer certificate. It's a pro-tool. If I want have that-jewelery-feeling I can always fondle my automatic Omega. ;-)

A Certina DS-2 Chrono with this movement was round about the same class pricewise and Paolo is no son of Mama Swatch. It's made in Europe with mainly parts from over here. Built quality is superb, case finish shines brighter than it's budget and the project is just something else. Totally worth the price to me.



B.... said:


> Re. the dial : Can you see a grain like texture or does it appear smooth?


A13-A ground control team proudly presents:









You need big bright light to make it show, this was done under full midday-sun. Starting with a distance of ca 50 cm you can see the structure evolving, but - as stated before - by eyesight alone you will never experience the structure as coarse as on the macro above.

In the flesh it gives the noble appearance of a satin finish. Beautiful!

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## B....

TallWatch;44456929 [...... Part of the joy of this watch IS the quartz with its ticking sec and minute chrono hands.... said:


> .


Have you done a rate check on the ETA 251.264 movement in your watch by any chance? It will probably change a bit over some period of time but I'm just curious. Thanks.
B.


----------



## Plissken

It looks pretty good overall. Great concept. I'm just not convinced about the blacked out 'pilot watch' branding at the top. It feels a touch cheesy. I think it would have been better left off.


----------



## COZ

oldfatherthames said:


> And I love it.
> A13-A ground control team proudly presents:
> 
> View attachment 12623653
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Bernd


Great pic!


----------



## B....

Plissken said:


> It looks pretty good overall. Great concept. I'm just not convinced about the blacked out 'pilot watch' branding at the top. It feels a touch cheesy. I think it would have been better left off.


Valid point. The A-13A at the bottom says it all I think. I would also prefer drilled through lugs to facilitate strap swapping with minimum risk of marring the lugs. It's a problem on my Flieger. 
B.


----------



## Scratchesaddcharacter

Lammylee said:


> I think for a bespoke watch designed from scratch with the best available components available it's good value compared to the mass produced luxury brands.
> 
> An equivalent mechanical movement would push the price to well over £1000 ( if any could be found or modified ) and the watch would also be worth it.
> 
> Plus the owner of Rolex doesn't email you personally to let you know when your watch is being made and tested.
> 
> Looking forward to receiving mine shortly.
> 
> Lee
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think is is a nice design, it is also well finished. I'm also not a quartz watch snob, my daily wear is a Casio Rangeman simply because it can stand a beating.

The guys behind this watch have done well, the matt finish of the dial, the tool watch feel, all great. My favourite watch that I wear is a Sinn Flieger which I have owned since I learnt to fly and that is a good few years and almost 2000 hours in the air. In those days there were very few of the utility watches about that didn't have polished stainless steel and bling dials.

I also confess to like polishing the acrylic glass of the Sinn as I find it relaxing, and do I have to polish it at times,

I came very close to placing an order on this watch. Very close. I didn't, though not because of the quartz movement.

Cost is relative, if you like it you will probably decide it is worth what they are asking for it. Whether buying a car or a house or a dog, the cost is only decided by what someone is willing to pay for it.

For a similar price for instance Steinhart do quite a few nice little Pilot numbers with up market eta movements, auto and hand winders. So mechanical watches do not have to cost £1000's. Even Hamilton make some decent tool watches.

In the end end it was a no, for now... for two minor reasons.

1. Firstly, why is it necessary to put 'Pilot Watch' on the dial? (Thankfully blacked out) I don't need to know it is a watch, because it is a watch, that's obvious. Sinn don't put 'Flieger Uhr' on the dial, just Flieger. I think 'Pilot' would have been more than sufficient or even better nothing except the model number blacked out.

2. I think we get seduced by these boutique watches a little too easily. The supposedly 'bespoke' product that will be produced in large numbers but are in short supply because of a lack of working captital (the first watch sold pays for the materials of the second and so on) and limited production facilities in that they can only produce a few watches a week. Then by saying 'limited to 500' to make them more desirable and put the price up. A year later the design reappears with a slight modification and another ' limited to 500' are produced.

Seriously though, it is a nice watch, great finish and presence. It's my birthday next week, wife has asked what I would like, if I said this, she'd agree and let me buy it.......Instead, I have never owned a Hamilton and the red tipped second hand is just something I could watch going round for hours.

Guys, ignore me and enjoy this watch it looks great, it really does.


----------



## Scratchesaddcharacter

Have to agree.


----------



## Lammylee

Watch collectors fortunately often like different attributes and therefore different manufacturers give us plenty of choice to 'invest' our money.

Nobody is wrong in what they personally Iike/dislike and I also think Hamiltons make great value watches.

Enjoy your next purchase 

All the best Lee


----------



## oldfatherthames

Scratchesaddcharacter said:


> In the end end it was a no, for now... for two minor reasons.
> 
> [...]
> 
> 2. I think we get seduced by these boutique watches a little too easily. The supposedly 'bespoke' product that will be produced in large numbers but are in short supply because of a lack of working captital (the first watch sold pays for the materials of the second and so on) and limited production facilities in that they can only produce a few watches a week. Then by saying 'limited to 500' to make them more desirable and put the price up. A year later the design reappears with a slight modification and another ' limited to 500' are produced.


I think you're wide off the mark here. One of the attractive aspects for me about this project was that the A-13A is precisely not your next run-of-the-mill microbrand watch offer.

If you have a read about the history of this A-13A and what Paolo Fanton does for a living, it's pretty obvious to see, that this is no business-model. Of course I don't know if there will ever be a another edition, but hey, it's not even a brand. At least I strongly assume that Paolo has not established a company named 'Pilot Watch'. 

--

This is the A-13A on basically the same Morellato strap as the default one, but just plain black and without the leather-backing around the holes:

















Cheers
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames

Lammylee said:


> ...
> Plus the owner of Rolex doesn't email you personally to let you know when your watch is being made and tested.
> 
> Looking forward to receiving mine shortly.


LOL! Yeah! b-)|>


----------



## Iandk

Plissken said:


> It looks pretty good overall. Great concept. I'm just not convinced about the blacked out 'pilot watch' branding at the top. It feels a touch cheesy. I think it would have been better left off.


That's actually a characteristic shared by the actual A-13A cockpit clocks; they'd have something like '8 DAYS WALTHAM' printed in black on the black dial, so the same design cues are just being followee here.

As for the price for a quartz movement, yeah, I would have liked a mechanical as well. But for a bespoke design, with modified quartz movement, I think the pricing is fair all things considered.


----------



## B....

Someone has to explain to me why a mechanical movement would be preferable to a good quartz movement on a TRUE pilot watch. Maybe I'm missing something but I would trust this watch's reliability & accuracy over any mechanical movement if my mission, aircraft (or life) was in the equation. Aren't those 2 attributes what this watch is all about?
B.


----------



## heb

Nice looking, but looks can be deceiving. Lack of a constant second hand makes this a pilot unfriendly watch.


----------



## Iandk

B.... said:


> Someone has to explain to me why a mechanical movement would be preferable to a good quartz movement on a TRUE pilot watch. Maybe I'm missing something but I would trust this watch's reliability & accuracy over any mechanical movement if my mission, aircraft (or life) was in the equation. Aren't those 2 attributes what this watch is all about?
> B.


Well, the A-13A clock uses a mechanical movement, 8-day PR chronograph... so I suppose there's that element of wanting to be like the original, alongside the typical WIS preference for mechanical movements. As a purely functional tool, I'd agree that quartz does win out. But it's the age old debate of all watches in any case, which are continually balancing between modern and historical whether it be art, functionality, composition, mechanics, manufacturing, etc...



heb said:


> Nice looking, but looks can be deceiving. Lack of a constant second hand makes this a pilot unfriendly watch.


I'm not a pilot, so I can't make any usability comments myself, but am curious about your reasoning for that, given that the watch is an exact duplicate in form and function of the iconic cockpit clock, and deliberately designed to be that way by an actual pilot?


----------



## JFingers

heb said:


> Nice looking, but looks can be deceiving. Lack of a constant second hand makes this a pilot unfriendly watch.


Yeah, it's terrible to fly with...

Just kidding, it's amazing. No need to have a running seconds hand. If I time a flight, the central seconds and minutes make it super easy to read.

But what do I know, I'm just a pilot...

Blue skies, y'all!
-only Jake


----------



## B....

JFingers said:


> Yeah, it's terrible to fly with...
> 
> Just kidding, it's amazing. No need to have a running seconds hand. If I time a flight, the central seconds and minutes make it super easy to read.
> 
> But what do I know, I'm just a pilot...
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake


That photo had me breaking out "Warfighters" (USAF Weapons School @ Nellis). Thought the canopy reflections might suggest F16. Be well bubba.
B.


----------



## paolorange

Thank you so much for all the comments and input. I find them brilliant and priceless. Couple of things I would like to share with you:

- Cornerstone: I designed this was for my own personal usage and had no plan for a production. I didn't do anything to make this watch more appealing to a wider potential range of customers. Simply it wasn't designed to be on the market one day.
- I've originally designed my watch more then 10 years ago around the Lemania 5100, so yes my first choice was a mechanical movement. Unfortunately ETA phased out that movement and I had no choice but quartz. Their first 251.262 had *A LOT* of problems and I didn't feel confident to go flying with that movement. Then the new 251.264 arrived and things drastically changed.
- Pilot Watch is gloss black because....I hate it!! It's the most abused term in the watch arena, so the only option I had was to make it disappear on the dial, but this is definitely a pilot watch so I think it's fair to remind that .
- Drilled lugs make very much sense to me. My fault I didn't think of them earlier in the process. Unfortunately the lugs as designed today can not be drilled...yes I've already tried.
- The fine texture of the semi gloss dial is my attempt to make the dial "deeper" and less reflecting at the same time. It's very much a matter of personal taste. 
- I love the one to one business model because I think I give my customer something more then a watch and as a consumer I do not see this happening so often today.

Ciao

P.


----------



## CHJ001

My A-13A just arrived and I can't believe it's here already. I only got a notice from Paolo late last week that it might be shipped at the end of this week. Looks fabulous. As a longtime Italophile, I just love the inscription "made in Italy" at the bottom. Thank you, Paolo, for a fabulous job and a fabulous watch.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

Scratchesaddcharacter said:


> ...
> 
> I also confess to like polishing the acrylic glass of the Sinn as I find it relaxing, and do I have to polish it at times,
> 
> ...


Excuse me... isn't this a direct contradiction to your user name...??


----------



## CHJ001

Hey do any fellow A-13A owners know what the spare part is that's under the top cap of the container that the watch came in?


----------



## oldfatherthames

CHJ001 said:


> Hey do any fellow A-13A owners know what the spare part is that's under the top cap of the container that the watch came in?


It's 5 O-rings:
1 for the caseback
1 for the crystal
1 for the crown
2 for the pushers

Congratulations btw! b-)









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## TallWatch

[- I love the one to one business model because I think I give my customer something more then a watch and as a consumer I do not see this happening so often today.

Ciao

P.[/QUOTE]

100% agree, and for me this is more than 50% of the reason i joined in to buy this watch. The Pilot Watch text is hardly visible and very discrete, just perfect.


----------



## Lammylee

#67 has just landed in Stockport UK. I will post some pictures soon but just wanted to say that after 30 years of collecting watches from Casio to Rolex and many brands in between, this is already my favourite that I have ever owned. 

It is hard to describe but the sum of its parts means it just looks so 'right'.

It takes a lot of talent and persistence to create a watch as good as this.

Thank you Paolo!!!


----------



## CHJ001

oldfatherthames said:


> It's 5 O-rings:
> 1 for the caseback
> 1 for the crystal
> 1 for the crown
> 2 for the pushers
> 
> Congratulations btw! b-)


Thanks Bernt. I didn't want to disturb them in their nice little nesting place under the cap. In looking more closely at this beautiful watch, I notice what appears to be a propeller blade inscribed on the crown.


----------



## CHJ001

oldfatherthames said:


> It's 5 O-rings:
> 1 for the caseback
> 1 for the crystal
> 1 for the crown
> 2 for the pushers
> 
> Congratulations btw! b-)


Thanks Bernt. I didn't want to disturb them in their nice little nesting place under the cap. In looking more closely at this beautiful watch, I notice what appears to be a propeller blade inscribed on the crown.


----------



## autumnwind

JFingers said:


> Yeah, it's terrible to fly with...
> 
> Just kidding, it's amazing. No need to have a running seconds hand. If I time a flight, the central seconds and minutes make it super easy to read.
> 
> But what do I know, I'm just a pilot...
> 
> Blue skies, y'all!
> -only Jake


Wow... what a shot. Paolo would be proud !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## oldfatherthames

CHJ001 said:


> I didn't want to disturb them in their nice little nesting place under the cap.


It's too easy to lose the small ones. I once quickly had a look and sealed the bag again. It will stay under the cap in the case for some years now.



CHJ001 said:


> I notice what appears to be a propeller blade inscribed on the crown.


Yeah, that's nice. It's part of the A-13A brand-logo also.









Cheers
Bernd


----------



## paolorange

CHJ001 said:


> ... I notice what appears to be a propeller blade inscribed on the crown.


it's an airfoil that eventually become my logo.
It looks like a beefed NACA 2424 with some influence from the laminar serie, most likely a 63-418


----------



## CHJ001

paolorange said:


> it's an airfoil that eventually become my logo.


Aha. I just noticed it at the top of the A-13A website. Nice touch.


----------



## totan

It's a great watch! I think to get it too!


----------



## JFingers

Iandk said:


> Well, the A-13A clock uses a mechanical movement, 8-day PR chronograph... so I suppose there's that element of wanting to be like the original, alongside the typical WIS preference for mechanical movements. As a purely functional tool, I'd agree that quartz does win out. But it's the age old debate of all watches in any case, which are continually balancing between modern and historical whether it be art, functionality, composition, mechanics, manufacturing, etc...
> 
> I'm not a pilot, so I can't make any usability comments myself, but am curious about your reasoning for that, given that the watch is an exact duplicate in form and function of the iconic cockpit clock, and deliberately designed to be that way by an actual pilot?


Sorry, I re-read my reply, and I think I sounded like an ass. I'm sorry.

The only time I personally need running seconds on a flight is when I'm doing my timing on low-level training routes, and this watch is good for that, because timing is based off when you hit your first point, so I just start the timer when I hit the point and it's super easy to read elapsed time for the route. As easy to read as a digital G-shock? No, but way cooler, to me...

Blue skies,
-only Jake

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames

One I just posted in the project-thread:









And another wristshot featuring the propeller ... ahem, the airfoil. ;-)









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Maddog1970

Oh no....
no...
no.......

i don't need another watch, and have been trying to cull the collection some what.....

but i, um, do need a chrono (doesn't everyone?), and was interested in the new offerings coming from Sinn and Damasko, both with central chrono counters - but man, this is a nice watch!

i have no issue with Quartz, with a Tuna and Bumblebee Darth, and may just have to get one of these!

so much for the culling!


----------



## COZ

Maddog1970 said:


> Oh no....
> no...
> no.......
> 
> i don't need another watch, and have been trying to cull the collection some what.....
> 
> but i, um, do need a chrono (doesn't everyone?), and was interested in the new offerings coming from Sinn and Damasko, both with central chrono counters - but man, this is a nice watch!
> 
> i have no issue with Quartz, with a Tuna and Bumblebee Darth, and may just have to get one of these!
> 
> so much for the culling!


Ha, I'm in the same boat (or plane in this case). Don't need another watch but I am short a couple pilot pieces and this one is calling. Actually I would like another quartz piece for grab and go, kinda wish it had 22mm lugs though.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

Can I tempt anyone...??


----------



## oldfatherthames

Maddog1970 said:


> Oh no....
> no...
> no.......
> 
> i don't need another watch, and have been trying to cull the collection some what.....
> 
> but i, um, do need a chrono (doesn't everyone?), and was interested in the new offerings coming from Sinn and Damasko, both with central chrono counters - but man, this is a nice watch!
> 
> i have no issue with Quartz, with a Tuna and Bumblebee Darth, and may just have to get one of these!
> 
> so much for the culling!


I didn't need another watch, didn't need a Chrono, I never considered a Quartz and most of all: I would never ever buy a watch from an Italian. They robbed us the football world-cup in 1982 by playing their lazy back-stabbing Catenaccio and kicked us out of the semi-finals twice, last time in 2006. In our own country! No-no-never!

Then I saw the A-13A.


----------



## paolorange

oldfatherthames said:


> ... They robbed us the football world-cup in 1982 by playing their lazy back-stabbing Catenaccio


I still remember that night!


----------



## i29gman

Maddog1970 said:


> Oh no....
> no...
> no.......
> 
> i don't need another watch, and have been trying to cull the collection some what.....
> 
> but i, um, do need a chrono (doesn't everyone?), and was interested in the new offerings coming from Sinn and Damasko, both with central chrono counters - but man, this is a nice watch!
> 
> i have no issue with Quartz, with a Tuna and Bumblebee Darth, and may just have to get one of these!
> 
> so much for the culling!


Got me too! Had just purchased a Stowa Flieger 90th anniversary limited edition. Ordered the A-13A yesterday. My pilots are now catching up to my divers.


----------



## oldfatherthames

paolorange said:


> I still remember that night!
> ...


Haha, ciao Paolo! You're just too kind, thank you very much!  
Me too, I was sweet sixteen way back then.

--

The arrival of my A-13A was special. In the morning I received an email Paolo with the subject '_Almost arrived!_' and within the same hour the express-courier rang my bell. 
In my case even the buddy was of Italian origin and for a second I wondered if he was a friend of Paolo. (I much appreciated, that he was not wearing a football-shirt.)

True to style it came via air cargo:









What's in the box:









Quite a different experience than accustomed to when opening a watch-box I saw this:









And finally ... BOOM!:









b-)|>

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Maddog1970

Hmmmm....the only thing standing between me and a new pilot chrono is a sticky PayPal connection!

tried 4 darn times to make the purchase, and each time the PayPal connection stalls out!

what?

anyone else have issues ordering or are the watch gods trying to tell me something?


----------



## paolorange

Paypal is driving me crazy and I’m really disappointed. They blocked my account a couple of times because my business model was not clear and I had to provide them with a lot of papers. Of course during that time they kept on charging commissions on every received payment. 
This is the policy of a company that in Europe is based in Luxembourg, an almost tax free country, and that do not issue any invoice for their services. 

Having said that I can arrange payment by bank transfer for the customers that feel comfortable with that. 


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Lammylee

Just a quick iPhone snap of this weeks two arrivals. I have always liked pilot and diver watches, safe to say these are the best quality tool watches of their kind!


----------



## ccpeabody

I like your style sir... these are the same two watches I am wearing at the moment. I wear the A-13A to work and put the Pelagos (Two Liner of course) back on when I get back. Love the A-13A for work but you can't beat that lume!



Lammylee said:


> Just a quick iPhone snap of this weeks two arrivals. I have always liked pilot and diver watches, safe to say these are the best quality tool watches of their kind!


----------



## Maddog1970

Just ordered mine - thanks Paolo - and looking forward to following the tracking fairy.....I have a blue 5 liner Pelly, and will throw up a pic when my A-13a arrives....


----------



## oldfatherthames

My wrist has essentially turned into a cockpit:









Cheers
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames

A-13A splittin' the second:









Cheers
Bernd


----------



## TallWatch

Great pictures Bernd, keep em coming !


----------



## oldfatherthames

TallWatch said:


> Great pictures Bernd, keep em coming !


Thank you! b-)

I take you up on that:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Maddog1970

Got mine yesterday - thanks Paolo!

24hrs in, initial impressions:
- nice strap, but I am a strapaholic....
- very nice case, good size, pushers have good feel, and a screw down crown is a nice addition
- font and hands are perfect
- dial, with no date and minimal text is amazing....the depth is accentuated by the 2 piece dial
- very legible, with good lume.....I could tell the time easily at 4am

and then the chrono feature, again perfect.
i have owned many chronos - Hamiltons, Citizens, Tissots, Citizens, etc - all with tiny sub dials for the various counters, and I am now of an age (let's just say over 45), reading those sub dials involves an iPhone camera with a zoom!
so the central chrono, so easy to read, is the main reason for my interest in this watch....the rest is gravy.

are there others out there, sure, Sinn and Damasko come to mind - I was looking at those before spotting Paolos....but at this price, with what I consider a winning design, the A13A wins out....

some pics on a few straps. On the black NATO right now....


----------



## Maddog1970

Promised side-by-side pic with my Pely 5 liner









Could be the perfect vacation combo...


----------



## ccpeabody

Well... not to be out done 








My two favourite watches on my new favourite watch straps... Hirsch Curved End. An almost bracelet like fit but with a leather strap.


----------



## oldfatherthames

Back on the default strap:









Have a great weekend everyone!

Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames

Can't remember the name, but I quite like this chrono. Dial says it's a pilot watch.









Have a great weekend everyone!

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## TallWatch

oldfatherthames said:


> Can't remember the name, but I quite like this chrono. Dial says it's a pilot watch.
> 
> View attachment 12680497
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!
> 
> Cheers
> Bernd


Great shot Bernd !


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## TallWatch

[email protected] said:


>


Welcome David, great wrist shot and good we have a lefty in the Line-Up !


----------



## 007IOU

Thank you Paolo for great customer service and a great watch!


----------



## oldfatherthames

One last picture with the pure black Morellato:









I strongly favour the default strap and my A-13A is back on that. However, I got some new Canvas straps coming in, just waiting for the invitation from the local customs office. 

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## galvestonokie

i received my A-13A yesterday, #135, purchased on the Bay. initially, am very impressed and at an emotional level, quite like the watch. sounds soupy i know, but most of our purchases ultimately make it on an emotional level. didn't include pic since mine would look a lot like everyone else's. i am playing with some straps, have quite a few 22mm left from numerous Breitlings over the years. will send some pics of the watch/straps.

i recently retired and sold most of my watches--mainly Breitlings--Chrono Avenger, Skyracer Raven; Tudor Pelagos, Bremont MBIII, etc. am now down to the A-13A and a GShock Fulfman for time spent adventuring. while this may surprise some, i also sold an IWC Mark XVII and favor this new watch over the IWC. the reason, IMHO, the IWC lacked wrist presence, which the A-13 has in spades. but this is only my opinion. 

Rob


----------



## oldfatherthames

Got new straps for my A-13A. This is no. 1 of 2 canvas straps from redrockstraps, I could pick up today from the custom's bureau. Dan the strapmaker is totally awesome and I can warmheartedly and to the fullest recommend him to anyone who is looking for great canvas strap. |>

My straps are tailor-made and I posted more pictures here, you can also find other reports from happy customers in this thread. The second one is similar but with a different, very sexy stitching. I will post a picture of the A-13A with that one the next days.









Have a great weekend everybody!
Bernd


----------



## n4rwhals

That dial is absolutely stunning. How's that canvas strap in terms of comfort?


----------



## oldfatherthames

n4rwhals said:


> How's that canvas strap in terms of comfort?


Of course it is thicker and therefore less flexible than the default strap (which I totally like style- and qualitywise). These ones have a real substance (and balance the A-13A very good), but they follow the shape of my wrist absolutely perfect and so they feel very comfortable! And hey, it's pure canvas on the skin, so it's like a piece of clothing.

As mentioned before these are made-to-measure and that is really great, because there is no protruding excess against the sleeves are pushing.

Here you can see it:









And here's a picture with the second strap that Dan Barr from redrockstraps made for me:









Cheers
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames

This thread's title is: '_New Pilot Watch A-13A just arrived, the best looking Mission Timer....In the World ?_'

I was always tempted to return a 'yes' to this question, but now with my new redrockstraps I can definitely confirm: *YES! It is.* :-!

Olive on olive:











oldfatherthames said:


> And here's a picture with the second strap that Dan Barr from redrockstraps made for me:


This from yesterday came out much too brown. I did this not on my monitor, here's the true-to-color version:









Cheers
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames

Some new pictures with my new canvas-straps from redrockstraps:

















Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## TallWatch

Well done Bernd, keep em coming !


----------



## oldfatherthames

A pilot watch from Italy:









Merry Christmas everyone! 
Bernd


----------



## galvestonokie

here's a strap variation: A-13A on a very experienced SNPR leather:


----------



## galvestonokie

and here's a new Bond-type Zulu. i ordered a 21mm strap but looks like they sent a 22. whatever, it works for me. Happy and prosperous 2018 to all.


----------



## oldfatherthames

@galvestonokie , nice to see other straps on the A-13A! |>

Just adding a recent one:









Happy New Year everyone!

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## TallWatch

Wish all of you proud owners a happy and healthy 2018 , may the constant force be with you !








Thanks !


----------



## oldfatherthames

TallWatch said:


> Wish all of you proud owners a happy and healthy 2018 , may the constant force be with you !
> ...


Yeah! Great picture! b-)

2018, you better be prepared, because here we come!









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## TallWatch

oldfatherthames said:


> Yeah! Great picture! b-)
> 
> 2018, you better be prepared, because here we come!
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


Likewise Bernd !


----------



## QuiteTicks

Looks great, I like the black on black "PILOT WATCH" 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970

Mine on grey perlon...


----------



## oldfatherthames

Maddog1970 said:


> Mine on grey perlon...
> 
> ...


Very nice! |>

I have ordered a 'weathered grey' strap from redrockstraps for the A-13A as I think Grey is a great match.

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## tmb3

Just ordered one last night. I gotta stop browsing these forums. Can't wait.


----------



## 007IOU

You're going to like it!


----------



## P51P28

Am I being a complete moron for having reservations about buying one of these because its quartz as opposed to an Oris Pro Pilot? :think: How is everyone liking theirs? Its such a cool watch and I love the idea of supporting a bespoke watchmaker.


----------



## Tanjecterly

This looks very good but it doesn’t have a date. Oh well.


----------



## ccpeabody

It makes wearing my Tudor Pelagos hard to do 

Wrists vary, but this watch fits mine like a glove, looks great and works well. It's just a well engineered piece of gear.

It's a tool watch and as such, a quartz is a good choice. Additionally, it doesn't have a second hand so you won't notice the quartz "tick"



P51P28 said:


> Am I being a complete moron for having reservations about buying one of these because its quartz as opposed to an Oris Pro Pilot? :think: How is everyone liking theirs? Its such a cool watch and I love the idea of supporting a bespoke watchmaker.


----------



## P51P28

ccpeabody said:


> It makes wearing my Tudor Pelagos hard to do
> 
> Wrists vary, but this watch fits mine like a glove, looks great and works well. It's just a well engineered piece of gear.
> 
> It's a tool watch and as such, a quartz is a good choice. Additionally, it doesn't have a second hand so you won't notice the quartz "tick"


Thanks for that! My wrist is 7.5 inches so it should fit well. What is your size wrist?


----------



## oldfatherthames

Tanjecterly said:


> This looks very good but it doesn't have a date. Oh well.


Man, see the first picture here to learn that it just has to be that way.



P51P28 said:


> Thanks for that! My wrist is 7.5 inches so it should fit well.


Regarding A13-A and wrist size: You already know this, but I want to link this post for others to whom it could be helpful.



P51P28 said:


> Am I being a complete moron for having reservations about buying one of these because its quartz ...


We already had a discussion re Quartz on this thread, see #31-51.

Though I surely appreciate fine mechanical things, I never had reservations about Quartz, it just never happened as none of the watches I fell for were offered with a Quartz movement. 
With the first picture of the A-13A I saw, I knew 'that's it'. Then I saw it was Quartz and said 'hmmmm'. Then I checked the movement and said 'hey, that's a great movement'. The A-13A had successfully passed the quality check and I pushed the button.



P51P28 said:


> How is everyone liking theirs?


You can also wade through the big thread about the A-13A project to read user's feedback. Delivery started in September '17, so start with page 82.



P51P28 said:


> Its such a cool watch and I love the idea of supporting a bespoke watchmaker.


After the basics are checked and fine - do I like a manufacturer, is it a quality product, does it suit the wrist etc - I think it's all about how much you love a design and my best answer is this picture ... please fasten your seatbelts! Ready for take off? 









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## P51P28

Thanks for that Bernd. I needed that.



oldfatherthames said:


> Man, see the first picture here to learn that it just has to be that way.
> 
> Regarding A13-A and wrist size: You already know this, but I want to link this post for others to whom it could be helpful.
> 
> We already had a discussion re Quartz on this thread, see #31-51.
> 
> Though I surely appreciate fine mechanical things, I never had reservations about Quartz, it just never happened as none of the watches I fell for were offered with a Quartz movement.
> With the first picture of the A-13A I saw, I knew 'that's it'. Then I saw it was Quartz and said 'hmmmm'. Then I checked the movement and said 'hey, that's a great movement'. The A-13A had successfully passed the quality check and I pushed the button.
> 
> You can also wade through the big thread about the A-13A project to read user's feedback. Delivery started in September '17, so start with page 82.
> 
> After the basics are checked and fine - do I like a manufacturer, is it a quality product, does it suit the wrist etc - I think it's all about how much you love a design and my best answer is this picture ... please fasten your seatbelts! Ready for take off?
> 
> View attachment 12801519
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


----------



## B....

I have been torn about this watch. 
Here's what keeps me from purchase : 
1. I would want 22mm drilled through lugs. (I swap high quality leather straps on my watches & that's not gonna change - I think a 22mm strap would suit this watch far better - & the existing lugs seem too heavy IMO.)
2. lose the "pilot watch".
3. lose the large "spoon" counter balances that cover the "A-13A" when at the set position.

Everything else is what I've been waiting for. :-( I do understand that this post is totally self serving because the watch isn't going to be altered.

Re. the quartz movement: It's a must for me & is the reason I am so frustrated with being unable to proceed. I wouldn't be interested whatsoever if it had a mechanical movement. 
B.


----------



## 007IOU

After reading and thinking about your comments I thought I'd respond as I've owned the watch for 3 weeks now. 1. I agree that drilled lugs would have been nice but respectfully disagree about the strap width. Believe that given the case size of 42mm, 20mm interhorn width is more proportional to the overall look than 22mm. Note that the Omega Speedmaster "Moonwatch" has 20mm lugs and looks great. Think I read somewhere Paolo even looked to that watch for inspiration. 

2. Agreed, "Pilot Watch" is not necessary. At least one has to look for it on the dial!

3. As far as the hands go, look at the original A13-A cockpit clocks. Also, believe the "spoons" are necessary for the GG of the hands to be in the proper place for torque/stability issues. 

All in all, a great design and execution in my opinion!

Best regards,
Michael


----------



## 007IOU

Pardon the GG. Meant CG, center of gravity.


----------



## P51P28

007IOU said:


> After reading and thinking about your comments I thought I'd respond as I've owned the watch for 3 weeks now. 1. I agree that drilled lugs would have been nice but respectfully disagree about the strap width. Believe that given the case size of 42mm, 20mm interhorn width is more proportional to the overall look than 22mm. Note that the Omega Speedmaster "Moonwatch" has 20mm lugs and looks great. Think I read somewhere Paolo even looked to that watch for inspiration.
> 
> 2. Agreed, "Pilot Watch" is not necessary. At least one has to look for it on the dial!
> 
> 3. As far as the hands go, look at the original A13-A cockpit clocks. Also, believe the "spoons" are necessary for the GG of the hands to be in the proper place for torque/stability issues.
> 
> All in all, a great design and execution in my opinion!
> 
> Best regards,
> Michael


At first I was slightly turned off of the "pilot watch" but if you look at a lot of the original A13-A clocks, they specified the amount time (8 days) they ran on a single wind. Of course its a little different than the 'pilot watch' reference but considering its kinda hard to see, I imagine after some time, you wouldn't even notice it.


----------



## oldfatherthames

B.... said:


> 2. lose the "pilot watch".





007IOU said:


> 2. Agreed, "Pilot Watch" is not necessary. At least one has to look for it on the dial!


Fwiw: #45

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## 007IOU

Yes, understood.


----------



## TimeOnTarget

Congrats to all the new owners! 

All in all, I think Paolo did an excellent job with this watch. It is the closest rendition of the actual clocks used in real aircraft that I have seen.

I have struggled over making a purchase decision on this watch probably more than any other. I would have preferred drilled lugs as many have stated. The watch is fairly expensive, but I understand the realities of producing this as a small batch. I just could not take the plunge at over $700 US.

I have been flying over 30 years in the military and civilian world. I think quartz is the only way to go. This watch must not have a date feature. It defeats the entire point. I would have preferred a non screw down crown because I cross times zones regularly and reset the watch almost daily. 

The entire point of this watch is legibility and ease of use. Paolo hit a home run for sure!


----------



## ccpeabody

I too cross several time zones each day and love the ease of this movement in changing the hour. It has been mentioned here, but I'm not certain that everyone got it. This movement allows the hour to be changed without changing the minute. Just pull the stem out to the correct position, one or two clicks, the hour snaps to position and you are done!

I also may be in the minority, but I love the screw down crown. Once I cross those time zones, I'm usually headed to the beach, pool or hot tube and my watches goes where I go. If they didn't, I'd surely leave them in a hotel room somewhere 



TimeOnTarget said:


> I have been flying over 30 years in the military and civilian world. I think quartz is the only way to go. This watch must not have a date feature. It defeats the entire point. I would have preferred a non screw down crown because I cross times zones regularly and reset the watch almost daily.


----------



## oldfatherthames

ccpeabody said:


> ... and my watches goes where I go. ...


|>









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## COZ

ccpeabody said:


> I too cross several time zones each day and love the ease of this movement in changing the hour. It has been mentioned here, but I'm not certain that everyone got it. *This movement allows the hour to be changed without changing the minute. Just pull the stem out to the correct position, one or two clicks, the hour snaps to position and you are done!
> *
> I also may be in the minority, but I love the screw down crown. Once I cross those time zones, I'm usually headed to the beach, pool or hot tube and my watches goes where I go. If they didn't, I'd surely leave them in a hotel room somewhere


Ah, did not realize this independent hour hand, very useful, awesome. Been on the fence on this piece for a while. Would have liked 22mm lugs and a little shorter than 52mm length but may not be a deal breaker. In process of reorganizing my pilot watch collection so still thinking on this one.


----------



## TallWatch

For those wobbling on the fence :

No worries about the Pilot Watch text, it is THE most modest and discreet writing on a dial if have yet seen. Here is another example to join Bernds pictures, mine is in blue heaven:








so whith the easy (gmt) quick set hour and 100 mtr WR with help of the screw down crown ( that has a very helpfull little extra space under the crown to save our precious nails...) 








it has A LOT of value.
Quartz is reliable and the best feature IS the ticking seconds and minute hand of the chrono. It is the whole point to see it run this clearly and be super exact as a Mission Timer. I dare any other chrono watch to show equal legibility `at a glance` of ellapsed time . Dont even need my reading glasses ;-)

And it is very light and wears smaller than my IWC Portugieser due to short lugs, and it was tested above and beyond Mach 1 ............

so out with the doubt, buy this watch and wear it proud !


----------



## 007IOU

Dilly Dilly!


----------



## P51P28

TallWatch said:


> For those wobbling on the fence :
> 
> No worries about the Pilot Watch text, it is THE most modest and discreet writing on a dial if have yet seen. Here is another example to join Bernds pictures, mine is in blue heaven:
> View attachment 12808735
> 
> 
> so whith the easy (gmt) quick set hour and 100 mtr WR with help of the screw down crown ( that has a very helpfull little extra space under the crown to save our precious nails...)
> View attachment 12808747
> 
> 
> it has A LOT of value.
> Quartz is reliable and the best feature IS the ticking seconds and minute hand of the chrono. It is the whole point to see it run this clearly and be super exact as a Mission Timer. I dare any other chrono watch to show equal legibility `at a glance` of ellapsed time . Dont even need my reading glasses ;-)
> 
> And it is very light and wears smaller than my IWC Portugieser due to short lugs, and it was tested above and beyond Mach 1 ............
> 
> so out with the doubt, buy this watch and wear it proud !
> 
> View attachment 12808775


I'm placing an order tonight. It was really hard for me to decide on getting this one OR an _Oris Big Crown ProPilot 41mm_. It really came down to supporting Paolo and his hard work/cause. I find his watch one of the nicest out there. I'm super excited to be part of the owners club. b-)


----------



## [email protected]

I recommend a lefty version !


----------



## P51P28

[email protected] said:


> I recommend a lefty version !
> 
> View attachment 12809465


Mmmm....interesting. Come to think of it, the chrono might be easier to manipulate with thumb. You're not making this any easier! :-d


----------



## [email protected]

I do find it very easy and comfortable to wear like this.


----------



## TallWatch

P51P28 said:


> I'm placing an order tonight. It was really hard for me to decide on getting this one OR an _Oris Big Crown ProPilot 41mm_. It really came down to supporting Paolo and his hard work/cause. I find his watch one of the nicest out there. I'm super excited to be part of the owners club. b-)


Good choice and congrats ! no Oris can touch us.


----------



## oldfatherthames

TallWatch said:


> For those wobbling on the fence :
> 
> ...


+1 on all you wrote! |>

Probably it's interesting to see the A-13A in relation to other watches:









Due to it's design the A-13A looks much larger than it wears. Lots of visual impact with this.

It's 42 mm, the 'tiny' Squale to the left is just the same! (Over the lugs the Squale 48,4 mm, A-13A is 52 mm.) The A-13A looks almost bigger than the Seiko Turtle (top left), which is 44,3 mm.
It's all about the dial design and case with no bezel, see the Omega in the center, which is only 39,2 mm but has a lot of presence. Top right, the old Seiko Sportsman from 1966 has a bright dial and an even thinner framed case. I bet no one would have thought that it's only 36,5 mm.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Tanjecterly

I really like it. Kind of reminds me of an IWC chrono for some reason. However, no date is just killing it for me. 

Perhaps in the next iteration, date can be added?


----------



## TallWatch

oldfatherthames said:


> +1 on all you wrote! |>
> 
> Due to it's design the A-13A looks much larger than it wears. Lots of visual impact with this.
> 
> It's 42 mm, the 'tiny' Squale to the left is just the same! (Over the lugs the Squale 48,4 mm, A-13A is 52 mm.) The A-13A looks almost bigger than the Seiko Turtle (top left), which is 44,3 mm.
> It's all about the dial design and case with no bezel, see the Omega in the center, which is only 39,2 mm but has a lot of presence. Top right, the old Seiko Sportsman from 1966 has a bright dial and an even thinner framed case. I bet no one would have thought that it's only 36,5 mm.
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


You seem to have all bases covered here Bernd. And the pitchers mound as well b-) 
I think you gave an excellent summation of the `size` enigma. Large can be worn a lot smaller and vice versa. You should make a sticky out of this as well as your earlier pics and thread of the seiko with the measurments.

I Always thought 42mm and up was the way to go for me but not anymore ! The pam 587 47mm proved me wrong here, as did the JLC Perpetual at 39,5mm which is to small for my eyes, but a nice fit anyway, and both stayed at their sellers home. Wirst shots help a lot as does your comparison. Many times a real life fitting isnt an option due to travel distance or an absence of AD, or the AD doesnt even get a watch save the 1 week introduction mock up model. You can order but it wont be here for another 6-9 months ( omega.....o| and IWC didnt even return my call when the Tribute to Mark XII came in) Yes i live in a horlogical desert , so thanks for internet dealers, grey market and true watch maker engineers like Paolo.

Each type of watch will have its preferred size for me, even a 36 mm square case with steel bracelet to a 43 mm Aquatimer will fit nicely depending on bezel and crystal sizes and heigth . Size matters :-d but not as much as wearability.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

oldfatherthames said:


> +1 on all you wrote! |>
> 
> Probably it's interesting to see the A-13A in relation to other watches:
> 
> View attachment 12810293
> ...
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


OT:

Hey OFT... do all of the Seiko divers dates start to change at 22:30 (or earlier)?? That would really bug me!


----------



## oldfatherthames

TallWatch said:


> You seem to have all bases covered here Bernd. And the pitchers mound as well b-)


Hehehe! 



TallWatch said:


> Each type of watch will have its preferred size for me, even a 36 mm square case with steel bracelet to a 43 mm Aquatimer will fit nicely depending on bezel and crystal sizes and heigth . Size matters but not as much as wearability.


That's it! |>

Yes, to the same wrist a pilot or diver will be fine, while a dresswatch at the same size will be too huge already visually.

But I would go even further: I think there are some designs out there, which only work at their very own original size - no matter the wrist. For example the original 36 mm Rolex Explorer may be too small for you, but you just cannot scale the thing up, it doesn't work. Good design is not only about proportions, it's also about total size. 
And I strongly feel that Paolo has totally hit the sweet spot with the A-13A. It has to be exactly this size given the dial-design and the case. Again: No matter the wrist. Though it may be too huge for some, just as the Explorer may be too small for others: It's an icon the way it is. And for me this is the real masterpiece aspect of his work. It's just right that way and it would be gone if you scale it down to 39 mm.

There's another very sexy thing with the A-13A on the wrist, but it's hard to capture in a photo though I will try sometime: The ever so slightly domed sapphire! In combination with the nicely curved lugs it almost looks like the whole thing is bend from the center on down as if someone laid it flat on your wrist and then folded it to match perfectly. b-)



I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> OT:
> 
> Hey OFT... do all of the Seiko divers dates start to change at 22:30 (or earlier)?? That would really bug me!


Ah, you will love it:

21:50: date-change starts
23:40: date-change complete
23:50: day-change starts
00:30: first language's day-change is finished
02:45: second language's day-change is complete

I don't know about their high-end mechanical movements, but this is typical for the 4R36 movement and if I remember correct also with the cheaper 7s26 as well as the bit better 6r15 and these three are the mechanical movements you will typically find in a Seiko watch up to 1k.

It's okay for me as these movements are traktors, which I appreciate and seldom someone asks me roundabout midnight what day it is anyway. ;-)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## TallWatch

No no, i am sorry for you but a date has no place on a Mission Timer and is also not present on the Original Waltham dash board clock.



Tanjecterly said:


> I really like it. Kind of reminds me of an IWC chrono for some reason. However, no date is just killing it for me.
> 
> Perhaps in the next iteration, date can be added?


----------



## Kloeshuman

So what does this run in us dollars?


----------



## TallWatch

Kloeshuman said:


> So what does this run in us dollars?


Hello Kloeshuman, you can check on the site of www.a-13a.com for all those specifics. And while you are there check out what the pilots fly that have bought this watch, and order 1 for your self !


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

oldfatherthames said:


> Hehehe!
> 
> That's it! |>
> 
> Yes, to the same wrist a pilot or diver will be fine, while a dresswatch at the same size will be too huge already visually.
> 
> But I would go even further: I think there are some designs out there, which only work at their very own original size - no matter the wrist. For example the original 36 mm Rolex Explorer may be too small for you, but you just cannot scale the thing up, it doesn't work. Good design is not only about proportions, it's also about total size.
> And I strongly feel that Paolo has totally hit the sweet spot with the A-13A. It has to be exactly this size given the dial-design and the case. Again: No matter the wrist. Though it may be too huge for some, just as the Explorer may be too small for others: It's an icon the way it is. And for me this is the real masterpiece aspect of his work. It's just right that way and it would be gone if you scale it down to 39 mm.
> 
> There's another very sexy thing with the A-13A on the wrist, but it's hard to capture in a photo though I will try sometime: The ever so slightly domed sapphire! In combination with the nicely curved lugs it almost looks like the whole thing is bend from the center on down as if someone laid it flat on your wrist and then folded it to match perfectly. b-)
> 
> Ah, you will love it:
> 
> 21:50: date-change starts
> 23:40: date-change complete
> 23:50: day-change starts
> 00:30: first language's day-change is finished
> 02:45: second language's day-change is complete
> 
> I don't know about their high-end mechanical movements, but this is typical for the 4R36 movement and if I remember correct also with the cheaper 7s26 as well as the bit better 6r15 and these three are the mechanical movements you will typically find in a Seiko watch up to 1k.
> 
> It's okay for me as these movements are traktors, which I appreciate and seldom someone asks me roundabout midnight what day it is anyway. ;-)
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


Hello Bernd and thanx for the info... A 5 hour hour process?? You gotta be kidding! it's even worse than I imagined!! I think that would totally give me a heart attack!


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

Tanjecterly said:


> I really like it. Kind of reminds me of an IWC chrono for some reason. However, no date is just killing it for me.
> 
> Perhaps in the next iteration, date can be added?


No date Dude... it ain't happenin! I suggest you use your cellphone or pick up one of those aluminum calendars that had the ears on it that you bend around the strap/bracelet for each month (I always thought they were pretty cool... seriously!). Oh and one more thing don't pick up one of those Seiko models that Bernd has mentioned... I am sure it'd drive you crazy too!

I was curious so I did some sleuthing around and found them (I am awesome!). Here you go:



















From Amazon, in silver too! Then, of course, there are the ones that have the calendar built into the bracelet too. (Don't make me do another search). These are so cool (again seriously!) and you would be too! Sorry, got a little nostalgic there, as my Father and Grandfathers wore these, or a calendar bracelet.

Hell YES..., put these on the A-13A and you would be the coolest aviator on the block! The silver would be perfectly "suited".


----------



## TallWatch

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> No date Dude... it ain't happenin! I suggest you use your cellphone or pick up one of those aluminum calendars that had the ears on it that you bend around the strap/bracelet for each month (I always thought they were pretty cool... seriously!). Oh and one more thing don't pick up one of those Seiko models that Bernd has mentioned... I am sure it'd drive you crazy too!
> 
> I was curious so I did some sleuthing around and found them (I am awesome!). Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Amazon, in silver too! Then, of course, there are the ones that have the calendar built into the bracelet too. (Don't make me do another search). These are so cool (again seriously!) and you would be too! Sorry, got a little nostalgic there, as my Father and Grandfathers wore these, or a calendar bracelet.
> 
> Hell YES..., put these on the A-13A and you would be the coolest aviator on the block! The silver would be perfectly "suited".


Good research Big, you make us proud ! Foldable calendar strap on`s ..... and there is a market for it it seems.......:-s:roll:


----------



## oldfatherthames

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Hello Bernd and thanx for the info... A 5 hour hour process?? You gotta be kidding! it's even worse than I imagined!! I think that would totally give me a heart attack!


See young man, the older I get the faster time seems to pass. Not so with the Seiko! Sometimes I sit here at night with a bottle of wine and watch it change the day for hours. It brings back the good old feeling, that life is endless and there's no need to hurry. I love it. ;-)



oldfatherthames said:


> There's another very sexy thing with the A-13A on the wrist, but it's hard to capture in a photo though I will try sometime: The ever so slightly domed sapphire! In combination with the nicely curved lugs it almost looks like the whole thing is bend from the center on down as if someone laid it flat on your wrist and then folded it to match perfectly. b-)


Not perfect, but it should illustrate what I was talking about:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## TallWatch

Great shot Bernd, and so we can go on endlessly in our Praise of this wonderful timing machine, our beloved A-13A.


----------



## P51P28

Order finally placed! Very excited. :-!


----------



## TallWatch

P51P28 said:


> Order finally placed! Very excited. :-!


|> b-)


----------



## oldfatherthames

TallWatch said:


> ... and so we can go on endlessly in our Praise of this wonderful timing machine, our beloved A-13A.


I'm in! ;-)









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## TallWatch

Wonderful shot !



oldfatherthames said:


> I'm in! ;-)
> 
> View attachment 12826599
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames

Thank you, Sir!

Noticing your signature brought a smile to my face: It's just IWC Portugieser and A-13A - and *Boom*! It can be so simple. It's similar over here, it's basically three watches: Omega Railmaster and the A-13A ... and a diver (Squale 50 Atmos). 
What I find so funny or remarkable is that I see the A-13A mostly with either professional pilots or guys with a small distinct collection. Looks like it's a watch for folks who actually use their watches. ;-)









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## tmb3

And she's here! Set to correct local time in Italy upon delivery, no less. What a spectacularly sharp chronograph. The reset function in particular is very reminiscent of the older cockpit clocks I used to use. The second hand overlaps the indices just like a nice stopwatch. Perfect balance of form, function, refinement, and understatement. Magnificent and I couldn't be happier.

Thank you Paolo!


----------



## oldfatherthames

tmb3 said:


> And she's here! Set to correct local time in Italy upon delivery, no less. What a spectacularly sharp chronograph. The reset function in particular is very reminiscent of the older cockpit clocks I used to use. The second hand overlaps the indices just like a nice stopwatch. Perfect balance of form, function, refinement, and understatement. Magnificent and I couldn't be happier.
> ...


Congratulations! b-)|>

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## tmb3

Not sure if there's been a lume shot yet.


----------



## TallWatch

oldfatherthames said:


> Thank you, Sir!
> 
> Noticing your signature brought a smile to my face: It's just IWC Portugieser and A-13A - and *Boom*! It can be so simple. It's similar over here, it's basically three watches: Omega Railmaster and the A-13A ... and a diver (Squale 50 Atmos).
> What I find so funny or remarkable is that I see the A-13A mostly with either professional pilots or guys with a small distinct collection. Looks like it's a watch for folks who actually use their watches. ;-)
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


Thanks Bernd, and that is a good observation i think. I do have some older watches still but my daily ones are the IWC`s and the A-13A . I am in doubt over what else i would like to have but very few other watches will be worn i guess outside my regulars. Thats why i think around 4 watches is good, for now..... 
I do like the new Railmaster non limited, a very high quality movement and finish but it misses the date, which i prefer on a more dressy watch. And i always liked the Seamaster 300 (166.024 ) type watches too, CWC rn diver is pretty cool and functional and not to expensive to take a hit now and then, but i dont dive and i am sure it would not get much time over my other watches. The A-13A really serves all purposes for me very well.


----------



## TallWatch

tmb3 said:


> Not sure if there's been a lume shot yet.
> 
> View attachment 12830819


Welcome Tmb3 and congrats on your new watch ! If it allowed to disclose we would be happy to read ( and see a pic?) of some of the machines you have piloted !. Lume shots are welcome ofcourse too.


----------



## tmb3

Well, ok! I don't get many opportunities to humble-brag, so I'll take it. I'll have to dig up pics. Army helicopter background, so nothing sexy. Bell 206, OH-58D, AH-64D, UH-1, A/MH-6M (ok, that one's sexy), MH-47G, UH-60L, and most recently the Zapata EZ Fly.


----------



## TallWatch

tmb3 said:


> Well, ok! I don't get many opportunities to humble-brag, so I'll take it. I'll have to dig up pics. Army helicopter background, so nothing sexy. Bell 206, OH-58D, AH-64D, UH-1, A/MH-6M (ok, that one's sexy), MH-47G, UH-60L, and most recently the Zapata EZ Fly.


Awesome ! a helicopter pilot has joined the team ! We all have equal bragging rights here so post em please. ( Well Bernd has some more because of his nice pictures....)
Out of curiosity ; how do you start the chrono if you are supposed to have 2 hands on sticks and levers and such ? :think: :-s Is there also an auto pilot ?


----------



## TallWatch

If this is the A/MH-6M​ you mean, it is a nasty Little Bird. If you are flying in this to deliver some `gifts` : => run ........


----------



## tmb3

That's an animation of it. It's a little grittier in person. From an open-venue:









And here's the Zapata EZ Fly I mentioned.


----------



## TallWatch

As i saved some money by not ( yet) buying other watches i got some coins to spare on a camera and lens and hopefully get some better results out of my poor photo skills. Since Bernd raised the standard of photography here by A LOT, i felt obliged to try and catch up. Here is the first result :








Lumix DMC GX80 with M.Ziuko 60mm Macro , no Post Prod needed as it does in camera Focus Stacking and what not. It comes with a 338 pages manual....... no joke. For a helicopter i would guess thats about right ;-) but for a camera .....???


----------



## TallWatch

tmb3 said:


> That's an animation of it. It's a little grittier in person. From an open-venue:
> 
> View attachment 12834553


Wow ....better stay out of that line of fire ! That looks like the A-10 Thunderbolts brother .


----------



## oldfatherthames

TallWatch said:


> ...
> Here is the first result :
> ...
> 
> Lumix DMC GX80 with M.Ziuko 60mm Macro , no Post Prod needed as it does in camera Focus Stacking and what not.


Bravo! Cool picture! |>

Thanks for the compliments ... and I will take you up on the bragging rights! 

--









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## P51P28

What's up people! Happy Friday. My A-13A should be here Monday from Italy! So very excited to wear this beauty. What is the length of the strap it comes with? I'm too lazy too search for it right now.


----------



## oldfatherthames

P51P28 said:


> What's up people! Happy Friday. My A-13A should be here Monday from Italy! So very excited to wear this beauty.


The A-13A guys are typically all up in the air. But my flight has been cancelled. ;-)



P51P28 said:


> My A-13A should be here Monday from Italy! So very excited to wear this beauty. What is the length of the strap it comes with? I'm too lazy too search for it right now.


Ca 23,6 cm including case without the buckle. Last hole is 2 cm from the of the end strap, which makes 21,6 cm / 8,5 inch ca, so you will be fine with your wrist size of 7,5".

Cheers!
Bernd

On canvas from redrockstraps:


----------



## P51P28

oldfatherthames said:


> The A-13A guys are typically all up in the air. But my flight has been cancelled. ;-)
> 
> Ca 23,6 cm including case without the buckle. Last hole is 2 cm from the of the end strap, which makes 21,6 cm / 8,5 inch ca, so you will be fine with your wrist size of 7,5".
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd
> 
> On canvas from redrockstraps:
> 
> View attachment 12840663


Fantastic! Thanks again Bernd.


----------



## P51P28

Good evening fellow A-13A owners. Looks like I'm gonna get my watch tomorrow. Does Paolo shipment require a signature? I'm afraid I may not be home when it arrives at home. Thanks!


----------



## oldfatherthames

P51P28 said:


> Good evening fellow A-13A owners. Looks like I'm gonna get my watch tomorrow. Does Paolo shipment require a signature? I'm afraid I may not be home when it arrives at home. Thanks!


Nope, it comes via airfreight, the pilot will just drop the package somewhere over your house and you will receive an email with the GPS coordinates directly afterwards. Don't forget to show pictures! 









SCNR! Of course the delivery will have to be signed.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## P51P28

oldfatherthames said:


> Nope, it comes via airfreight, the pilot will just drop the package somewhere over your house and you will receive an email with the GPS coordinates directly afterwards. Don't forget to show pictures!
> 
> View attachment 12846847
> 
> 
> SCNR! Of course the delivery will have to be signed.
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


Thanks Bernd!


----------



## P51P28

It arrived! Absolutely gorgeous. Fits my wrist very nicely. I think Paolo did a wonderful job creating this beauty. Very much looking forward to wearing this day after day. Going flying tomorrow so, I'll have to try her out in the field! More pictures to come. Thanks again for everyone's advice and info. I wouldn't have bought it without you. Now its time to get a couple of straps!


----------



## 007IOU

Congratulations! Mine says hi!


----------



## TallWatch

Congrats and enjoy your first flight with your A-13A.


----------



## oldfatherthames

P51P28 said:


> It arrived! Absolutely gorgeous. Fits my wrist very nicely. I think Paolo did a wonderful job creating this beauty. Very much looking forward to wearing this day after day. Going flying tomorrow so, I'll have to try her out in the field! More pictures to come. Thanks again for everyone's advice and info. I wouldn't have bought it without you. Now its time to get a couple of straps!
> ...


Aaah, I love happy ends! Glad you like it so much. Congratulations, Sir! b-)|>

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## paolorange

P51P28 said:


> It arrived! Absolutely gorgeous. Fits my wrist very nicely. I think Paolo did a wonderful job creating this beauty. Very much looking forward to wearing this day after day. Going flying tomorrow so, I'll have to try her out in the field! More pictures to come. Thanks again for everyone's advice and info. I wouldn't have bought it without you. Now its time to get a couple of straps!
> 
> View attachment 12850229


Hey, I now want to see the P51, the PA28 and one of your fabulous belt too! b-)


----------



## arogle1stus

TallWatch:
I can tell for doggone tootin, it'd work for me
In spades!!!!

X Traindriver Art


----------



## paolorange

A quick ciao to everybody. It has been a while since my last visit here. What a great photos, I'm speechless (kind an event for an Italian!). I'm working for a small military supply right now. Hope I will be allowed to post some photos soon. All the best!


----------



## P51P28

paolorange said:


> Hey, I now want to see the P51, the PA28 and one of your fabulous belt too! b-)


Of course! Next time I go down to the Dixie Wing, I'll be sure to snap some pictures for everyone.


----------



## TallWatch

paolorange said:


> A quick ciao to everybody. It has been a while since my last visit here. What a great photos, I'm speechless (kind an event for an Italian!). I'm working for a small military supply right now. Hope I will be allowed to post some photos soon. All the best!


Hi Paolo, good to have you have you here and you are more then welcome to share pictures ! Your watch makes A LOT of people happy !


----------



## TallWatch

For the `Silent` Italian :


----------



## oldfatherthames

TallWatch said:


> For the `Silent` Italian :
> 
> ...


Yeah! |>

Viva l'Italia!









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## TallWatch

So, what else can you do with your A-13A when not flying ? For us grounded, feet on soil loving watch owners .. well a lot i would think so lets see some pics of your non-flying activities.
Like :

Driving of the road while taking a pic and hugging bushes ( dont try that at home please..) 








Fixing the bathroom hole and timing it so i can charge by the minute :








Or cave exploring in the basement cellar looking at an 400 year old fireplace, thats not `Italian` old but still . 








So lots to do with your timing friend, outdoors, undergound even so no need to be piloting all the time with it. Show us some pics and Drive Careful !


----------



## paolorange

I was thinking that by next summer I could arrange a photo contest and put as a prize two watches ...


----------



## oldfatherthames

paolorange said:


> I was thinking that by next summer I could arrange a photo contest and put as a prize two watches ...


What watches? 



TallWatch said:


> So, what else can you do with your A-13A when not flying ?


Smoking cigars and watching the time go by. b-)









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## TallWatch

paolorange said:


> I was thinking that by next summer I could arrange a photo contest and put as a prize two watches ...


Yes Yes !! 1 for Bernd and 1 for Me


----------



## oldfatherthames

TallWatch said:


> Yes Yes !! 1 for Bernd and 1 for Me


MUAHAHAHA!


----------



## TallWatch

Is that the longest word in the world , just below MA`kaira ?? Say it fast 3 times in a row .............



oldfatherthames said:


> Yeah! |>
> 
> Viva l'Italia!
> 
> View attachment 12852647
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


----------



## TallWatch

Hi tmb3 , that Zapata is the coolest thing since the guy that flew in to open the LA Olympics. First i thought it was something from a Star Wars Super Trooper but it is real... Very Cool.



tmb3 said:


> That's an animation of it. It's a little grittier in person. From an open-venue:
> 
> And here's the Zapata EZ Fly I mentioned.


----------



## oldfatherthames

Come in here, dear boy, have a cigar, you're gonna go far ...









... you're gonna fly high ... ;-)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## galvestonokie

A-13A on black lizard:


----------



## pelox

Thats a great look


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TallWatch

galvestonokie said:


> A-13A on black lizard:
> 
> View attachment 12870415


Nice strap, thanks for posting !


----------



## oldfatherthames

galvestonokie said:


> A-13A on black lizard:
> ...


Very nice!

You cannot go wrong with a black strap on the A-13A. I got some new canvas from redrockstraps for my Italian pilot:









Here's a first picture with the black canvas. I wanted this one unstitched for a rather discreet look:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## paolorange

Uh wow!....


----------



## oldfatherthames

Prego.









Cheers
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames

Ah, I love that classic look with a black strap!









Cheers
Bernd


----------



## MAJJ

oldfatherthames said:


> Ah, I love that classic look with a black strap!
> 
> View attachment 12874185
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Bernd


Hi Bernd, A very good pic, I couldn't agree more with you, the black strap certainly gives a classic look. What really suprises me, how easily and well A-13A can be made to appear a classic business watch :think:


----------



## oldfatherthames

MAJJ said:


> Hi Bernd, A very good pic, I couldn't agree more with you, the black strap certainly gives a classic look. What really suprises me, how easily and well A-13A can be made to appear a classic business watch :think:


Ha, it's super, isn't it! 

But I'm not surprised, just look at the historic as well as the current IWC chronos (just an as example, as you see those often in business context). The overall shape is very much like the A-13A. The IWC-pushers are slightly longer and they have a different transition from the case towards the sapphire, but if it wasn't for the characteristic dial of the A-13A, you would be hard pressed to tell the difference without taking a closer look. Shape and lugs and honestly, the case of the A-13A is beyond it's price-class, which lifts it up also.

Visually it just has this classic appearance!

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## TallWatch

oldfatherthames said:


> Ah, I love that classic look with a black strap!
> 
> View attachment 12874185
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Bernd


Nice strap Bernd, careful you dont spend more on straps than on watches !


----------



## Dan3612

This looks awesome! May have to look into one myself now



oldfatherthames said:


> Ah, I love that classic look with a black strap!
> 
> View attachment 12874185
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Bernd


----------



## galvestonokie

Paolo: more pics of watch on black lizard, for you...


----------



## TallWatch

Paolo has just taken things one step higher, or 70.000 to be precise ! Not only have we exceeded Mach1, there is now a special A-13A that went to the edge of space !
Read about it :
The Custom A-13A Pilot Chronograph Built to Survive a Spy Plane - Worn & Wound

What is special for me is how far Paolo goes in finding solutions to meet his high standards. Amazing ! Great straps too ;-)


----------



## oldfatherthames

TallWatch said:


> Paolo has just taken things one step higher, or 70.000 to be precise ! Not only have we exceeded Mach1, there is now a special A-13A that went to the edge of space !
> Read about it :
> The Custom A-13A Pilot Chronograph Built to Survive a Spy Plane - Worn & Wound
> 
> What is special for me is how far Paolo goes in finding solutions to meet his high standards. Amazing ! Great straps too ;-)


First of all: Bravo, Paolo! b-)|>

And he didn't not only change the packaging for this edition - not to mention the belt -, he also made a dedicated caseback for this High Altitude edition. b-)

Of course I'm totally in need of this A-13A for my daily walks through the city! Would I be a collector, I would have ordered my copy already.



TallWatch said:


> Nice strap Bernd, careful you dont spend more on straps than on watches !


Yep, my banker already phoned me, he was worried too. Thanks for taking care! 

Talking of straps, here's my A-13A (pedestrian edition) with my new grey strap from redrockstraps ('weathered grey moon-dust'):

















Now having so many straps the A13-A HA would make sense even more - LOL!

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## TallWatch

oldfatherthames said:


> First of all: Bravo, Paolo! b-)|>
> 
> And he didn't not only change the packaging for this edition - not to mention the belt -, he also made a dedicated caseback for this High Altitude edition. b-)
> 
> Of course I'm totally in need of this A-13A for my daily walks through the city! Would I be a collector, I would have ordered my copy already.
> 
> Yep, my banker already phoned me, he was worried too. Thanks for taking care!
> 
> Talking of straps, here's my A-13A (pedestrian edition) with my new grey strap from redrockstraps ('weathered grey moon-dust'):
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


.

wheathered grey moon-dust...... very nice


----------



## player67

Looks great


----------



## [email protected]

TallWatch said:


> Paolo has just taken things one step higher, or 70.000 to be precise ! Not only have we exceeded Mach1, there is now a special A-13A that went to the edge of space !
> Read about it :
> The Custom A-13A Pilot Chronograph Built to Survive a Spy Plane - Worn & Wound
> 
> What is special for me is how far Paolo goes in finding solutions to meet his high standards. Amazing ! Great straps too ;-)


That is fantastic, congratulations Paolo !!


----------



## JFingers

TallWatch said:


> Paolo has just taken things one step higher, or 70.000 to be precise ! Not only have we exceeded Mach1, there is now a special A-13A that went to the edge of space !
> Read about it :
> The Custom A-13A Pilot Chronograph Built to Survive a Spy Plane - Worn & Wound
> 
> What is special for me is how far Paolo goes in finding solutions to meet his high standards. Amazing ! Great straps too ;-)


It actually went "ABOVE" 70,000', just for the record...  or so I've heard...

Blue skies!
-only jake


----------



## pelox

Sweet watch; it’s a great look


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TallWatch

JFingers said:


> It actually went "ABOVE" 70,000', just for the record...  or so I've heard...
> 
> Blue skies!
> -only jake


Thank you Sir, i stand corrected. Above and Beyond duly noted ! Must be some view ...................


----------



## oldfatherthames

Forget the chatter about high altitudes and the Mach-1 talk, here comes super-pro confirmation that our A-13A is the thoughest mission timer ever built: It has survived the Cologne Carnival!









Me too. ;-)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Al Faromeo

I'll play - A13-A on a Portofini Burgundy strap from DeGriff straps in Belgium.


pic deleted, rule violation


----------



## oldfatherthames

Al Faromeo said:


> I'll play - A13-A on a Portofini Burgubdy strap from DeGriff straps in Belgium.


Very nice! |>

Let's play together! Here's the A-13A on a Kaufmann Shell Cordovan in Oxblood. (Omega folding-clasp in the back, this strap is from my Railmaster.)









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Al Faromeo

Great picture as always & a beautiful strap! 

Paolo wears red so well


----------



## andy_s

As a big fan of the L5100 (I've about a dozen of them) I'm really pleased to see these doing so well - perfect job Paolo!!


----------



## oldfatherthames

Al Faromeo said:


> Great picture as always & a beautiful strap!
> 
> Paolo wears red so well


Haha, thanks! Now that I looked at Paolo's Insta I get the comment. 

Here's my A-13A (fashion edition) on a canvas from redrockstraps gettin' ready for a wild night out:









Have a great weekend everybody!

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## P51P28

Just received my new straps from Dan yesterday. Very well constructed and solid.

1) Moon dust grey with space grey tack stitch
2) Olive drab with Ivory

Will be getting some more soon.


----------



## TallWatch

oldfatherthames said:


> Haha, thanks! Now that I looked at Paolo's Insta I get the comment.
> 
> Here's my A-13A (fashion edition) on a canvas from redrockstraps gettin' ready for a wild night out:
> Have a great weekend everybody!
> 
> Cheers
> Bernd


Like a sharp dressed man ! Herringbone ?


----------



## galvestonokie

just a quick report on my A-13A. i returned yesterday after a long journey (10 day) from the USA to Qatar, Oman, the UAE, and then back to the USA. i particularly enjoyed the ability to tell the time with only a glance through my tired and jet-lagged eyes. but most enjoyed the watch feature of changing only the hour hand when traveling through some of the 9 or 10 time zones. thanks, paolo


----------



## Tanjecterly

I have ordered one. Due to Paolo’s work schedule I will
be unable to receive one till next week. Looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## schmoll77

Looking good!


----------



## ccpeabody

My favourite feature as well!



galvestonokie said:


> just a quick report on my A-13A. i returned yesterday after a long journey (10 day) from the USA to Qatar, Oman, the UAE, and then back to the USA. i particularly enjoyed the ability to tell the time with only a glance through my tired and jet-lagged eyes. but most enjoyed the watch feature of changing only the hour hand when traveling through some of the 9 or 10 time zones. thanks, paolo


----------



## Hammermountain

Hi guys! New here, and just wanted to share my excitement for this watch. Ordered it a few days ago and awaiting delivery. 
Also, feel that it would look absolutely gorgeous on a nice leather strap. Thinking ox blood or black.


----------



## 007IOU

Congratulations. You are going to like it!


----------



## oldfatherthames

Hammermountain said:


> Hi guys! New here, and just wanted to share my excitement for this watch. Ordered it a few days ago and awaiting delivery.
> Also, feel that it would look absolutely gorgeous on a nice leather strap. Thinking ox blood or black.


Congratulations! b-)

Regarding oxblood see #211 and # 212 here. This thread also has pictures with black straps.



TallWatch said:


> Like a sharp dressed man ! Herringbone ?


Haha, thank you! 

Yes, Herringbone, I love that structure no matter if light or dark grey.

A-13A on a 'moon-dust' grey canvas from redrockstraps:









Have a great weekend everybody!

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## TallWatch

Here is mine on a black nylon Nato , but after a few hours i decided it is not for me, bulky somehow. I prefer a regular style strap, like the Original. More comfortable for me. I would like to try a Nasa Velcro type strap.


----------



## Al Faromeo

Hammermountain said:


> .../...Thinking ox blood or black.


It's a beautiful watch indeed!
And oxblood indeed looks wonderful


----------



## Hammermountain

And so it has arrived, and looks absolutely amazing! Now it is time to start thinking straps...


----------



## TallWatch

Congrats Hammermountain, and already lots of good strap idea`s in this thread so be inspired and post here if you can.



Hammermountain said:


> And so it has arrived, and looks absolutely amazing! Now it is time to start thinking straps...
> View attachment 12970499


----------



## Tanjecterly

A class act at work.


----------



## Tanjecterly

Glint of sunlight.


----------



## oldfatherthames

Tanjecterly said:


> Glint of sunlight.


Looks great! b-)

Is it the canvas from redrockstraps that you had ordered?

--

Casual A-13 on black redrockstraps canvas:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## DNARNA

Such a beautiful watch!

Would you guys mind answering a few questions?


Does it wear big? Are the only hands that move on a regular basis, the hour and minute hands?

Thanks.

R


----------



## oldfatherthames

DNARNA said:


> Does it wear big?


Hope this helps:

#1017 - Quest for the perfect Pilot Watch. A headache project.



DNARNA said:


> Are the only hands that move on a regular basis, the hour and minute hands?


Yes.

- With the pusher A (at 2 o'clock) you start the additional chrono-minute and chrono-second for taking time. 
- Pushing A again simply stops the measuring and pusher B (at 4 o'clock) then resets the hands.
- Pushing B while measuring 'stops' the hands for taking the time-interval. Pushing B again will make the chrono-hands then jump forward to the actual time position of the measurement.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## DNARNA

Bernd,

Thanks so much for the link and tutorial on how this baby works. It's a cool piece for sure. Your choice/taste in watches & straps is first class. Thanks again, for sharing with us.

Now I'm going back to your link. 

Take it easy.


----------



## Tanjecterly

Hey Bernd, yes it’s from Red Rock straps! That one is the grey one you have. I think it’s a perfect match. 
I have been running the seconds because I like knowing it’s working. But was wondering if that was a drain on the battery or excessive wear and tear on the motor. Any feedback appreciated.


----------



## paolorange

Ciao Tanjecterly! The movement ETA 252.264 is originally equipped with 5 (almost identical) stepper motors. Because of the peculiar design of the A-13A, 2 of them are useless and have been consequently removed. One stepper motor controls main hands and delivers one impulse very second. Another stepper motor controls the hand of the seconds of the chrono and it also delivers one impulse per second. The third motors controls the hand of the chromo minutes with one impulse every 60 seconds. Basically when the chromo is running you double the power drain because two motors are working at the same time. Forget any concern about extra wear and tear because of the use of the chromo. ETA makes a very optimistic forecast about the battery replacement and there are way to many parameters that effect the battery life. My recommendation is to change the battery every year and half (or very year if you go flying with your a-13A). It's a cheap insurance.






.


----------



## Tanjecterly

Hi Paolo -- thanks for your comments! So you are saying that the wear and tear is not an issue but using the chrono as a second hand will double the power drain? Consequently, you recommend battery replacement in a year and half. Are there warning signs when the battery is low? 

All the best!


----------



## paolorange

Warning signal! Excellent question!
The low battery warning signal of an unmodified movement is when the continuos second hands "jumps" four seconds. (Un)fortunately this is one of the hands that has been removed.....
However I've found that as soon as the battery goes down to 1,32 Volts (almost dead) the watch keeps good time, but you can't start the chrono anymore. Both my prototypes behave like that. I'm quite sure that this is a built in function not reported in any Eta's manual. I asked them clarifications, but they never took the time to answer me.

So, in a nutshell: if you can't start the chrono, then there are some realistic chances that the battery is low. Have the battery replaced and see if it works again. If so I would really really appreciate to know if the residual voltage of the battery is in the range of 1.3 volts.


----------



## Tanjecterly

OK.... will do!


----------



## Hammermountain

After having worn this watch for the past week, it is only growing on me more and more. It is beautiful, and extremely legible. It does wear big, though maybe this is partly due to my tiny wrist, and the fact that I'm used to wearing the 36 mm Tsar. 
I also started wearing it on a simple Hirsch Duke strap, that, to me, brings out the absolute best of the black dial. 
Overall, this is an amazing watch. Over and out.


----------



## c5pilot11

That is a nice little piece. I love the legibility of pilots watches.


----------



## paolorange

Did anybody try a rally strap?


----------



## cm824

what a great looking pilot watch


----------



## starfly00

Ugh... so tempted by this watch. It's out of my price range and ideally it would have a discrete date window, and may be slightly too big for my small wrists, but man is this a beautiful watch.


----------



## starfly00

For those of you in the US and considering ordering this, I just talked to DHL and they said to add on about 11.5% of the import value (in USD) for fees and duties that they and customs will charge you. So at current currency rates, it should be a little less than $900 all in to purchase this watch when living and shipping to the US.


----------



## Tanjecterly

Oddly enough, I did not pay any duties or customs when I got mine in the States via DHL from Italy.


----------



## Gryffindor

Tanjecterly said:


> Oddly enough, I did not pay any duties or customs when I got mine in the States via DHL from Italy.


Same here. No additional payment was needed.


----------



## starfly00

Gryffindor said:


> Same here. No additional payment was needed.


Yeah, they did say that the threshold for duties is $800, so sometimes when it's really close they will not charge duties.

But if the dollar were to decline further and the conversion amounts to $850, then you'd probably need to pay an additional 11-12%.


----------



## Tanjecterly

Yes. The threshold is $800. But interesting view about the currency exchange rate. I hadn’t thought of that.


----------



## paolorange

Good for you. As soon as import sparte parts for my AR exceeding 50€ i've to pay 22% VAT and 3% import fee... (((((((


----------



## LGH

Is it possible to order a leftie (as seen in this thread) still? I thought I was done buying watches and then this showed up...


----------



## starfly00

Well, just went to a dealer to try on a few watches of different sizes, most larger than the A-13, particularly in the lug to lug dimension. And it doesn't really stand out that much (tried on a 46mm Hamilton X-Wind, which I imagine is even larger than the 52mm lug to lug of the A-13).

So my size concern is out the window. Now just the price. Spend $800-900 (depending on my luck with duties and taxes) or spend <$500 on a watch. For the rational side of me it's an easy decision, but for the emotional side... it's mamma mia!


----------



## Gryffindor

Clearly the answer is spending $1400 on two watches.


----------



## oldfatherthames

LGH said:


> Is it possible to order a leftie (as seen in this thread) still? I thought I was done buying watches and then this showed up...


Just ask Paolo! ;-)



starfly00 said:


> Well, just went to a dealer to try on a few watches of different sizes, most larger than the A-13, particularly in the lug to lug dimension. And it doesn't really stand out that much (tried on a 46mm Hamilton X-Wind, which I imagine is even larger than the 52mm lug to lug of the A-13).


According to worn & wound the Hamilton is 54 mm, see: Hamilton X-Wind Automatic Chronograph Review - Worn & Wound



starfly00 said:


> So my size concern is out the window. Now just the price. Spend $800-900 (depending on my luck with duties and taxes) or spend <$500 on a watch. For the rational side of me it's an easy decision, but for the emotional side... it's mamma mia!


It's not too shabby. ;-)

The A-13A is part of my essential trio:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## [email protected]

It's nearly time !


----------



## TallWatch

Cool shot ! Colour coordinated and both `fluid`



[email protected] said:


> It's nearly time !


----------



## dheinz14

Great looking watch


----------



## TallWatch

I am still impressed by the quality and detail of the A13-A. It is easy to `forget` about the caseback but it has the same quality and detail as the frontside. The engravings are very sharp, functional and with historic origin. 
Wristwatches according to mil spec A11 and A17 were commisioned in the 50`s and 60`s, and delivered by Waltham, Elgin and Bulova. Look at this Waltham caseback and the A13-A ;
















Something to like here from every angle, it is a great watch !


----------



## Hammermountain

TallWatch said:


> I am still impressed by the quality and detail of the A13-A. It is easy to `forget` about the caseback but it has the same quality and detail as the frontside. The engravings are very sharp, functional and with historic origin.
> Wristwatches according to mil spec A11 and A17 were commisioned in the 50`s and 60`s, and delivered by Waltham, Elgin and Bulova. Look at this Waltham caseback and the A13-A ;
> View attachment 13079123
> 
> 
> View attachment 13079121
> 
> 
> Something to like here from every angle, it is a great watch !


Totally agree. Every time I put mine on I'm amazed by the build-quality. Actually hadn't even thought about the caseback in that historic context, but man that makes it cooler.


----------



## FeltZ4

CRAP! I've already got two watches up for sale - what else can I sell to get an A-13A? A television! Anybody want to buy a television? No, I need the television to watch those Home Shopping Network shows when Invictas go on sale. ....Forget I said that. Maybe I could start knocking over late night convenience stores; you know, sort of a second job.:-d Maybe I could start a meth lab? Low start up costs - check. Needed raw materials readily accessible - check. Distribution system? Will have to work on that. Career longevity - oh, that's a tough one -looks damn brief. Maybe not Meth.


----------



## oldfatherthames

FeltZ4 said:


> Maybe I could start a meth lab? Low start up costs - check. Needed raw materials readily accessible - check. Distribution system? Will have to work on that.


Try Kickstarter! 

--

Here's another picture of my A-13A, of course on a canvas from redrockstraps:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Hammermountain

oldfatherthames said:


> Try Kickstarter!
> 
> --
> 
> Here's another picture of my A-13A, of course on a canvas from redrockstraps:
> 
> View attachment 13090667
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


Bernd! Which Redrock strap is that? I "need" one.


----------



## oldfatherthames

Hammermountain said:


> Bernd! Which Redrock strap is that? I "need" one.


Hey,

this one is made out of the canvas of an old US Army medic bag from the Vietnam War days, see the medic symbol on the pouch, which Dan made for my Redrockstraps - it's from that same bag. 
The bag is long gone, but Dan can surely offer you a great alternative whether it is a new fabric with similar tones or something vintage he bought. Probably he found another bag from those days, but given the age and what they have been through and how these were handled, stored and washed, they will all look different anyway. Dan knows my pictures and he's simply the best. Just send him one of these and he will advise you totally dedicated to make sure, you will be happy with your canvas strap.

I have four redrockstraps pictured below:









- a '12 oz 'weathered grey moon dust, stitching is 'Charcoal Grey'

- a '12 oz black' canvas, basically stitchless expcept at the ends, it 'Charcoal Grey' here again

- this vintage canvas from the medic bag with 'Dark Brown' stitching

- and one from the same bag with 'Light Brown' threads

So, whenever you see a picture from me with a Redrockstrap that is not grey or black, it's from this medic bag, but please note, that they were cut from different sections of the bag and are different in tone. The one with the 'Light Bronze' threads is a bit more olive, they one with the 'Dark Brown' threads is more muddy earthed brown.

I recommend that you wade through this thread were in right now and look at the pictures I have shown with both straps and also go here: Redrockstraps are awesome!
For further inspiration, many straps shown there. For example here is a 'Dark Brown' canvas that you may like also as an alternative or the '1952 Duffel' (here) and Dan has a new canvas called 'Toasted Almond', which is awesome, this one.

But beware, it so much depends on the light how they appear, so make sure you checked all pictures to get the whole picture. And ask Dan! |>

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Hammermountain

Thanks! Appreciate the thorough response. That army bag makes for such an interesting brown, and I'll def go through this thread and see what shade I'll go with. Figured I might as well get straps for both the A-13a and the incoming Retrospect, so will also talk to Dan and see what we can come up with!

Editan seems great. Quick, detailed responses. And man he had some cool stuff in stock. Placed an order, and now it's just to wait a month!


----------



## TallWatch

IMPORTANT Mission to Time !














Dont stay out in the sun for to long......


----------



## tanatron

Just ordered mine! :-!


----------



## Hammermountain

tanatron said:


> Just ordered mine! :-!


Congratulations, man! It sure is a beaut, and I bet you'll love yours!


----------



## TallWatch

tanatron said:


> Just ordered mine! :-!


Congrats and welcome !


----------



## tanatron

Thank you guys! Can't wait for it to arrive!
It was actually down between the A-13A and a used 42mm IWC 3717. Apples and oranges I know but I chose for something different from the usual black dialed chrono.


----------



## TallWatch

tanatron said:


> Thank you guys! Can't wait for it to arrive!
> It was actually down between the A-13A and a used 42mm IWC 3717. Apples and oranges I know but I chose for something different from the usual black dialed chrono.


The chrono function is certainly different, and better IMO, with the central mounted second and minute hands. Much more legible and precise, and way more fun to look at , even when it resets to zero.


----------



## WatchEnthusiast

Enjoy your new watch!


----------



## tanatron

Wow!


----------



## paolorange

Take a look at pag. 80-81 b-)

HILuxury - June-July 2018


----------



## TallWatch

WOW, congrats Paolo, moving up to Hi Lux. That`s Stratosphere cool !


----------



## oldfatherthames

paolorange said:


> View attachment 13209099
> 
> 
> Take a look at pag. 80-81 b-)
> 
> HILuxury - June-July 2018


Awesome, bravo Paolo!

I don't know how long this issue of the magazine will be online, but probably they send you a PDF of that article anyway for your website.

And Jakes' picture there (see also #49) is one of the most epic wristshots ever made! b-)

Ciao
Bernd

--









(I'm more ground staff.)


----------



## TallWatch

New shoes, Morellato, and all dressed up for the races. Go Max !


----------



## oldfatherthames

(canvas from redrockstraps)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames

Love that profile!









(canvas from redrockstraps)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Hammermountain

Got my Redrock in and man...It really makes for another look and feel. In an awesome way, I'm saying.


----------



## oldfatherthames

Hammermountain said:


> Got my Redrock in and man...It really makes for another look and feel. In an awesome way, I'm saying.
> ...


Absolutely! This olive-green is beautiful with the A-13A and the combi has a sexy military touch. b-)

Though I'm preferably a bracelet guy - my Sub and Railmaster live on steel - and the absence of one always turns me off at first, but with the A-13A I feel it's perfect this way. More than most watches it's an instrument visually and a contrasting strap amplifies this.
And due to Dan's technique of folding the canvas, even his thinner straps always have a basic thickness that is a perfect match for our solid A-13A. |>

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## MitchCumsteen

oldfatherthames said:


> View attachment 13233161
> 
> 
> (canvas from redrockstraps)
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


Beautiful strap! What color is that?

What color would go best with this? I'm color challenged....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames

MitchCumsteen said:


> Beautiful strap! What color is that?


Thanks! This is the 'Moon Dust Grey' often also referred to as 'Weathered Grey Moon Dust'.

Please read *#263* in this thread we're in, where I described my four redrockstraps and their stitching colors! There you will also find a link to the redrockstraps-thread here on WUS with so many excellent examples of different canvas with different threads.

I have posted many pictures here in this A-13A thread and with redrockstraps these started in December. You will easily identify my straps after having read the description I linked to above. Also, if you find any picture wherever and from whomever and send the link to the post it's shown in to Dan Barr from redrockstraps, he will know what it is. Dan Barr is just a great guy and will give you heavenly advice!

The 'Moon Dust' from my last two pictures here is rather neutral grey but it has an ever so slight warmth. The last two wristshot were shot in direct summer sun, so it appears a bit brownish. Depending on the light the character changes and I'm attaching now pics with the 'Moon Dust' to show this:



































MitchCumsteen said:


> What color would go best with this? I'm color challenged....
> ...


Hmm. 

Looks like a black dial to me on this picture - just like the A-13A. So I think that Moon Dust Grey would be my choice or I'd go with a black canvas with a contrasting stitching like a light or mid grey or probably even alu-silver (Dan will help you here) or a white thread. You could even go with a red thread to pick up the second hand, but I prefer it restrained.
And of course, military and field style watches are always nice with dark green - see Hammermountain's strap here two posts earlier -, olive and brown in my eyes.

Lots of beautiful choices and I know how hard it can be to make the final decision. First you have to decide on the canvas color and then the drama continues with the many threads that Dan offers. ;-)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## MitchCumsteen

oldfatherthames said:


> Thanks! This is the 'Moon Dust Grey' often also referred to as 'Weathered Grey Moon Dust'.
> 
> Please read *#263* in this thread we're in, where I described my four redrockstraps and their stitching colors! There you will also find a link to the redrockstraps-thread here on WUS with so many excellent examples of different canvas with different threads.
> 
> I have posted many pictures here in this A-13A thread and with redrockstraps these started in December. You will easily identify my straps after having read the description I linked to above. Also, if you find any picture wherever and from whomever and send the link to the post it's shown in to Dan Barr from redrockstraps, he will know what it is. Dan Barr is just a great guy and will give you heavenly advice!
> 
> The 'Moon Dust' from my last two pictures here is rather neutral grey but it has an ever so slight warmth. The last two wristshot were shot in direct summer sun, so it appears a bit brownish. Depending on the light the character changes and I'm attaching now pics with the 'Moon Dust' to show this:
> 
> View attachment 13271369
> 
> 
> View attachment 13271371
> 
> 
> View attachment 13271373
> 
> 
> View attachment 13271375
> 
> 
> Hmm.
> 
> Looks like a black dial to me on this picture - just like the A-13A. So I think that Moon Dust Grey would be my choice or I'd go with a black canvas with a contrasting stitching like a light or mid grey or probably even alu-silver (Dan will help you here) or a white thread. You could even go with a red thread to pick up the second hand, but I prefer it restrained.
> And of course, military and field style watches are always nice with dark green - see Hammermountain's strap here two posts earlier -, olive and brown in my eyes.
> 
> Lots of beautiful choices and I know how hard it can be to make the final decision. First you have to decide on the canvas color and then the drama continues with the many threads that Dan offers. ;-)
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


Thanks so much, Bernd. I think I will go for the Moon Dust Grey. Pics to come!!


----------



## MitchCumsteen

oldfatherthames said:


> Thanks! This is the 'Moon Dust Grey' often also referred to as 'Weathered Grey Moon Dust'.
> 
> Please read *#263* in this thread we're in, where I described my four redrockstraps and their stitching colors! There you will also find a link to the redrockstraps-thread here on WUS with so many excellent examples of different canvas with different threads.
> 
> I have posted many pictures here in this A-13A thread and with redrockstraps these started in December. You will easily identify my straps after having read the description I linked to above. Also, if you find any picture wherever and from whomever and send the link to the post it's shown in to Dan Barr from redrockstraps, he will know what it is. Dan Barr is just a great guy and will give you heavenly advice!
> 
> The 'Moon Dust' from my last two pictures here is rather neutral grey but it has an ever so slight warmth. The last two wristshot were shot in direct summer sun, so it appears a bit brownish. Depending on the light the character changes and I'm attaching now pics with the 'Moon Dust' to show this:
> 
> View attachment 13271369
> 
> 
> View attachment 13271371
> 
> 
> View attachment 13271373
> 
> 
> View attachment 13271375
> 
> 
> Hmm.
> 
> Looks like a black dial to me on this picture - just like the A-13A. So I think that Moon Dust Grey would be my choice or I'd go with a black canvas with a contrasting stitching like a light or mid grey or probably even alu-silver (Dan will help you here) or a white thread. You could even go with a red thread to pick up the second hand, but I prefer it restrained.
> And of course, military and field style watches are always nice with dark green - see Hammermountain's strap here two posts earlier -, olive and brown in my eyes.
> 
> Lots of beautiful choices and I know how hard it can be to make the final decision. First you have to decide on the canvas color and then the drama continues with the many threads that Dan offers. ;-)
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


Thanks so much, Bernd. I think I will go for the Moon Dust Grey. Pics to come!!


----------



## oldfatherthames

MitchCumsteen said:


> Thanks so much, Bernd. I think I will go for the Moon Dust Grey. Pics to come!!


Wow, that was fast! 

One final thing to probably consider: I noticed that the case of your watch is matte, like sandblasted. So a grey strap will blend in very nicely, but on the other the contrast will be not as strong as with the A-13A which is fine-brushed and more shiny than your watch.

In this video at 0:06 you can see your watch with a grey strap, at least it looks grey. The color scheme overall should be very nice after all, but a darker strap will amplify a case with this finish more.

--

Ground control team A-13A stayin' on topic with another new wristshot:









(canvas 'weathered grey moon dust' from redrockstraps)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## MitchCumsteen

oldfatherthames said:


> Wow, that was fast!
> 
> One final thing to probably consider: I noticed that the case of your watch is matte, like sandblasted. So a grey strap will blend in very nicely, but on the other the contrast will be not as strong as with the A-13A which is fine-brushed and more shiny than your watch.
> 
> In this video at 0:06 you can see your watch with a grey strap, at least it looks grey. The color scheme overall should be very nice after all, but a darker strap will amplify a case with this finish more.
> 
> --
> 
> Ground control team A-13A stayin' on topic with another new wristshot:
> 
> View attachment 13271521
> 
> 
> (canvas 'weathered grey moon dust' from redrockstraps)
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


I'll take your advice...I placed my order already. I'm sure I can call Dan and discuss..thank you!


----------



## oldfatherthames

MitchCumsteen said:


> I'll take your advice...I placed my order already. I'm sure I can call Dan and discuss..thank you!


Please give him my regards! b-)

Thx in advance!

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## Leekster

I LOVE Redrock straps.
Terrific quality.


----------



## Fridmund

Does the a13 come in a version that has an automatic movement?

On a separate note, for quartz watches how long does the battery last, what happens if it is not worn for 5 years will the battery leak acid and how does one maintain a quartz watche I.e. remove battery how often etc.

Sent from my MIX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leekster

On a Redrockstrap.
Luv it.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

Fridmund said:


> Does the a13 come in a version that has an automatic movement?
> 
> On a separate note, for quartz watches how long does the battery last, what happens if it is not worn for 5 years will the battery leak acid and how does one maintain a quartz watche I.e. remove battery how often etc.
> 
> Sent from my MIX 2 using Tapatalk


Seriously.... okay, yer a newb.

No auto, only quartz. You don't wear it for a few days... you pick it up and put it on and your good to go. Most modern batteries will not leak. I'm going to guess it should last 2 to 5 years depending how much you use the chrono function. The only time you need to remove it, is to change it. Unless you don't plan on using it!

BTW... W E L C O M E ! Get one!


----------



## Hammermountain

oldfatherthames said:


> Absolutely! This olive-green is beautiful with the A-13A and the combi has a sexy military touch. b-)
> 
> Though I'm preferably a bracelet guy - my Sub and Railmaster live on steel - and the absence of one always turns me off at first, but with the A-13A I feel it's perfect this way. More than most watches it's an instrument visually and a contrasting strap amplifies this.
> And due to Dan's technique of folding the canvas, even his thinner straps always have a basic thickness that is a perfect match for our solid A-13A. |>
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


Exactly! Really makes its toolish nature pop, and the outstanding quality of these straps underlines that in an awesome way.


----------



## Fridmund

Thanks for the reply! Will we be able to change the battery on our own or is it not advisable?


I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Seriously.... okay, yer a newb.
> 
> No auto, only quartz. You don't wear it for a few days... you pick it up and put it on and your good to go. Most modern batteries will not leak. I'm going to guess it should last 2 to 5 years depending how much you use the chrono function. The only time you need to remove it, is to change it. Unless you don't plan on using it!
> 
> BTW... W E L C O M E ! Get one!


Sent from my MIX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## paolorange

ETA says in his "251.264 IE PWD Manufacturing Information" that the expected battery life with chromo running all the time is 28 month. I find ETA expectation very much optimistic and real life experience suggests that for a normal use at regular temperatures 18-20 months is more realistic. I recommend, especially for aviation purposes, to replace the battery every year. It's a very cheap insurance!

Please note that as soon as the battery tension drops to about 1.33 or 1.31 volts the chrono can't start anymore even if the watch still keeps good time. It looks like a "hybernation" function. Please replace the battery at this stage!! I've tried to find out more about this behavior (not reported in any manufacturer manuals), but ETA never answered my mails.

Any watch shop can easily replace the battery and I would took the chance at this time to check the water resistance too. An o-ring kit is provided with the watch in case of need.


----------



## ccpeabody

paolorange said:


> ETA says in his "251.264 IE PWD Manufacturing Information" that the expected battery life with chromo running all the time is 28 month. I find ETA expectation very much optimistic and real life experience suggests that for a normal use at regular temperatures 18-20 months is more realistic. I recommend, especially for aviation purposes, to replace the battery every year. It's a very cheap insurance!
> 
> Please note that as soon as the battery tension drops to about 1.33 or 1.31 volts the chrono can't start anymore even if the watch still keeps good time. It looks like a "hybernation" function. Please replace the battery at this stage!! I've tried to find out more about this behavior (not reported in any manufacturer manuals), but ETA never answered my mails.
> 
> Any watch shop can easily replace the battery and I would took the chance at this time to check the water resistance too. An o-ring kit is provided with the watch in case of need.


You have to like it when the guy who designed and built the watch, drops by and takes the time to answer questions directly.

You are a class act Paolo... from start to finish!


----------



## 007IOU

I second that!


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

Fridmund said:


> Thanks for the reply! Will we be able to change the battery on our own or is it not advisable?
> 
> Sent from my MIX 2 using Tapatalk


Fridmund, I just went and read your post again. I read it as 5 days... not years, sorry! I would only advise if you have the proper tool... don't want to scratch up that back! Otherwise, it ain't rocket science.



paolorange said:


> ETA says in his "251.264 IE PWD Manufacturing Information" that the expected battery life with chromo running all the time is 28 month. I find ETA expectation very much optimistic and real life experience suggests that for a normal use at regular temperatures 18-20 months is more realistic. I recommend, especially for aviation purposes, to replace the battery every year. It's a very cheap insurance!
> 
> Please note that as soon as the battery tension drops to about 1.33 or 1.31 volts the chrono can't start anymore even if the watch still keeps good time. It looks like a "hybernation" function. Please replace the battery at this stage!! I've tried to find out more about this behavior (not reported in any manufacturer manuals), but ETA never answered my mails.
> 
> Any watch shop can easily replace the battery and I would took the chance at this time to check the water resistance too. An o-ring kit is provided with the watch in case of need.


Hey Paolo... what is the battery EOL indicator, anyway? Does the second hand skip (for those of us that don't use the chrono function that much and may miss it not running)?


----------



## paolorange

Ciao Robert,
the EOL indicator of an unmodified 251.264 is the running second hand at the 6 o'clock subdial. (Un)fortunately this hand has been removed on the A-13A, so there is no EOL indicator.
However, as written above, all the prototypes I made feature this kind "hibernation function" of the chrono and that might serve for the purpose. I wrote MANY times to ETA to have confirmation, but they NEVER answered, so I can't make an official statement that all the A-13A movements will do the same.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

paolorange said:


> Ciao Robert,
> the EOL indicator of an unmodified 251.264 is the running second hand at the 6 o'clock subdial. (Un)fortunately this hand has been removed on the A-13A, so there is no EOL indicator.
> However, as written above, all the prototypes I made feature this kind "hibernation function" of the chrono and that might serve for the purpose. I wrote MANY times to ETA to have confirmation, but they NEVER answered, so I can't make an official statement that all the A-13A movements will do the same.


Sorry Paolo, I hadn't worn mine in quite some time and had forgotten there is no running second!

Please forgive my momentary brain lapse, but thank you for the reply.


----------



## ccpeabody

I see #256 was one of the first A-13A to be sold (used) on the WUS Buy & Sell. 

Looks like it sold in less than 24 hours!

I almost bought it just to have a spare but was able to resist.

I love mine and am looking forward to the day their are no more to be had new. I think owning one of a limited production, not to mention, one of the most useful pilot watches ever made will be neat.


----------



## R1P

It’s the second one; the first I saw was listed in April. It is a great looking watch, not to mention its purpose-built functionality.


----------



## COZ

R1P said:


> It's the second one; the first I saw was listed in April. It is a great looking watch, not to mention its purpose-built functionality.


Yes, I just missed the first one (a little late), but jumped on this latest one. It was good timing as I was looking for another pilot piece and had the A-13A on my short list. Looking forward to trying it, just hope it doesn't wear too large.


----------



## stevoe

Mine, with a simple grey strap from Erika...









Regards
Stephan


----------



## COZ

Finally took the plunge and picked this up...


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

Congrats! 

And congrats on your 1K post... around these parts... that's a giveaway!


----------



## oldfatherthames

COZ said:


> ..., just hope it doesn't wear too large.





COZ said:


> Finally took the plunge and picked this up...
> ...
> ...


Yeah! And it looks as if it doesn't wear too large. |>

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## TallWatch

COZ said:


> Finally took the plunge and picked this up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well done and congrats on your new watch !


----------



## COZ

oldfatherthames said:


> Yeah! And it looks as if it doesn't wear too large. |>
> 
> Cheers
> Bernd


I am pleasantly surprised, wears even a little smaller than I was expecting, great fit! Makes me wonder why I waited so long, ha!


----------



## COZ

TallWatch said:


> Well done and congrats on your new watch !


Thanks, enjoying this one thus far!


----------



## COZ

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Congrats!
> 
> And congrats on your 1K post... around these parts... that's a giveaway!


Thanks, ah - didn't even notice the posts, must be spending too much time on the forum, ;-).


----------



## oldfatherthames

COZ said:


> I am pleasantly surprised, wears even a little smaller than I was expecting, great fit! Makes me wonder why I waited so long, ha!


Yep! It's the overall shape starting from the ever so slightly domed sapphire bending down towards the curved lugs. I described and tried to show it in a picture here. 
And I think the massive presence of the dial makes the case in relation appear a bit less prominent than in fact it is. And of course the long lugs visually slim it further down. Very clever. 

Enjoy that awesome thing! b-)


----------



## Hoppyjr

stevoe said:


> Mine, with a simple grey strap from Erika...
> 
> View attachment 13284671
> 
> 
> Regards
> Stephan


Excellent strap choice. That looks terrific.


----------



## tanatron




----------



## TallWatch

WOnderful shot !


----------



## Hoppyjr

There are only two things I’d like to see different on this watch:

- drilled lugs

- eliminate the “Pilot Watch” text and move the A-13A script up there

But I still want one.


----------



## paolorange

Well noted, both comments make a lot of sense to me.
Thanks.
Paolo


----------



## Al Faromeo

paolorange said:


> Well noted, both comments make a lot of sense to me.
> Thanks.
> Paolo


I guess I'll need to buy another then, once those changes are made


----------



## paolorange

Automatic.....?


----------



## Al Faromeo

Nice!


----------



## Fridmund

Waiting for this!


paolorange said:


> Automatic.....?


Sent from my MIX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## COZ

Hoppyjr said:


> There are only two things I'd like to see different on this watch:
> 
> - drilled lugs
> 
> - eliminate the "Pilot Watch" text and move the A-13A script up there
> 
> But I still want one.


Could add lumed arabics, case a little thinner - but not complaining. Never found drilled lugs to be that much of an advantage for me.


----------



## Hoppyjr

paolorange said:


> Automatic.....?


You could do automatic.

I agree on as much lume as you can do.

If it happens I'll be first in line.


----------



## Tanjecterly

Date!

Good lume and date would be helpful.


----------



## nbsheeran

I own a A-13A (#57) and have flown with it at night. In an aircraft cockpit with just ambient instrument lighting, this watch is still one of the most legible I own. Those broad white hands (and Arabic numeral indices) reflect the smallest amount of available light and this watch is more readable than my lumed watches.

If lume is important because you need to read your watch in a dark room, that is one thing. If you need to read a _pilot watch_, at _night_, in an _aircraft cockpit_, this watch does just fine. The former is certainly a factor for the average watch consumer. The latter is why this watch was built in the first place.


----------



## Iandk

paolorange said:


> Automatic.....?


Did you happen to come across a secret stash of 5100's?


----------



## TallWatch

nbsheeran said:


> I own a A-13A (#57) and have flown with it at night. In an aircraft cockpit with just ambient instrument lighting, this watch is still one of the most legible I own. Those broad white hands (and Arabic numeral indices) reflect the smallest amount of available light and this watch is more readable than my lumed watches.
> 
> If lume is important because you need to read your watch in a dark room, that is one thing. If you need to read a _pilot watch_, at _night_, in an _aircraft cockpit_, this watch does just fine. The former is certainly a factor for the average watch consumer. The latter is why this watch was built in the first place.


Now see, thats a review with meaning, and thus can be held as reference. Very good points ! I have the watch now for almost a year and its excellent. It could do with drilled lugs but it doesnt need it, and Pilots watch is just a name and its almost covert in the way it has been placed on the dial. Its so nearly not visible that you cant ask for a better solution. IMO on a next version it can be replaced by Fanton only ;-) 
Automatic ????? sure - but budget : No

And Always ask yourself, if it is so good, why change it ?


----------



## oldfatherthames

nbsheeran said:


> I own a A-13A (#57) and have flown with it at night. In an aircraft cockpit with just ambient instrument lighting, this watch is still one of the most legible I own. Those broad white hands (and Arabic numeral indices) reflect the smallest amount of available light and this watch is more readable than my lumed watches.


Effectively there's not much reflection going on, it's due to the strong contrast of the big white hands against the dark black of the dial why the A-13A is so legible as long as there is some weak light. Any metal shaped or framed hands will give you more reflection the lower the light gets.



nbsheeran said:


> If lume is important because you need to read your watch in a dark room, that is one thing. If you need to read a _pilot watch_, at _night_, in an _aircraft cockpit_, this watch does just fine. The former is certainly a factor for the average watch consumer. The latter is why this watch was built in the first place.


The A-13A only has a thin layer of lume and - Paolo, please correct me - this for reliability and to guarantee sufficient shock resistance given the shape and weight (and it's distribution) of the hands with this movement.

Lume is a function and for lume as a feature critizism is valid here. You don't have to be an 'average watch consumer' to have situations in which you quickly want to charge your watch's lume to have it glowing for the next hours, but certainly lume is overrated by so many of them, especially on boards like these.

You certainly don't want to be a spelunker with your headlamp failing with the A-13A on your wrist, but it's no spelunker's watch, it's a pilot's watch and to be clear: I absolutely agree that the A-13A is very legible in lowlight.

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## paolorange

Hallo everybody.

@oldfaterthames: yes, because of balance limitation, there is only one hand of lume paint. Most of you don't know that for the same reason the hands of the A-13A are made in aluminum alloy instead of brass.
@tallwatch: I understand that the wording "Pilot Watch" is not so attractive considering the wide galaxy of pilot watches available out of here. It's a valuable critic that I take very seriously.
@Iandk: no, unfortunately ETA says that the 5100 is gone forever. What a shame!
@Hoppyjr : the selected movement doesn't have the same stringent balance limitation of the quartz so there is lot of room for improvements. However nbsheeran (A10 pilot) made the point very clear and I want to serve pilots first.
@COZ: unfortunately the case needs to be thicker, but the other dimension will remain 100% the same.

Having said that, I would like to be very open and honest: I'm just building one unit for me and no other plans have been considered so far. The auto is a totally different game that needs a higher lever care, competence and ... resources. However keep an eye on my Instagram account and of course here at WUS.

Enjoy the summer


----------



## ccpeabody

Wishes being just that... I too would love to see better lume but that comes from a guy who's second favourite watch is the Tudor Pelagos! I could also do without the "Pilot Watch" but I understand why it is there.

Automatic you say... keep and eye on instagram you say... Oh dear!


----------



## avian_gator

I appreciate the "Pilot Watch" text as a gesture toward remaining faithful to the look of the original A-13A clock, which typically said "8 Days" in a similar black text below the 12 marker. Maybe it could say something else (or use the airfoil logo that's on the crown) if Paolo does another run of these, but I don't mind it. It's so subtle in person that I barely notice it unless I actively look for it.


----------



## TallWatch

Hi Paolo, 
sorry for the confusion but i meant to say i do NOT mind the Pilot Watch text on the dial, it is done in the best possible way as it is only in relief printing - so very tasteful. And as mentioned above in line with the historical 8 day printing.


But you certainly deserve to put your own name on the dial if it comes to a new watch !


----------



## TallWatch

double


----------



## paolorange

Your post was crystal clear. I was thinking to those who say that don't like that text.


----------



## avian_gator

Loving mine!










Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucien369

Tanjecterly said:


> Date!
> 
> Good lume and date would be helpful.


No date for me please.


----------



## [email protected]

paolorange said:


> Your post was crystal clear. I was thinking to those who say that don't like that text.


Hi Paolo, 
you produced a very fine watch , especially for pilots , so I would keep as the original including the text and definitely no date.
It's not like many other so called pilots watches....


----------



## oldfatherthames

This morning a little envelope with a handwritten note arrived from bella Italia. Just in time for my upcoming mission in space, Paolo kindly provided me with his A-13A NASA strap. b-)|>

Ready for take off now!









(Wristshot to follow.)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## TallWatch

oldfatherthames said:


> This morning a little envelope with a handwritten note arrived from bella Italia. Just in time for my upcoming mission in space, Paolo kindly provided me with his A-13A NASA strap. b-)|>
> 
> Ready for take off now!
> 
> View attachment 13343031
> 
> 
> (Wristshot to follow.)
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


Coooooooooooooooooooooooooool strap !


----------



## oldfatherthames

TallWatch said:


> Coooooooooooooooooooooooooool strap !


Oh, yes! Very comfortable btw and with that one it really looks like you're wearing a piece of gear, which in fact the A-13A is. ;-)

Here's a first, quick wristshot - this one obviously not done on Mars, but under yesterday's blood-red evening sun:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Leekster

Damn.

That is pretty freakin awesome.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames

Tried this strap today and thought, that if James Bond would be really cool, he would wear our A-13A in the next movie. There's no excuse anymore, it's about time for a real mission timer, Mr. Bond!









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Foof

I've enjoyed lurking this thread for a while now, so I figured I'd drop by and say hi. I received #132 back in December, and I could probably count on both hands the number of times it has left my wrist. I LOVE THIS WATCH! It has everything I need, nothing I don't, and just looks so good doing so.

Big shoutout to Paolo! Not only for designing and manufacturing the perfect mission timer, but also for going above and beyond with his outstanding customer service and engagement in the community. |>


----------



## oldfatherthames

Close-up:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## cowbel

oldfatherthames said:


> Close-up:
> 
> View attachment 13367295
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


Does look great with such strap . Great combo

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## TallWatch

oldfatherthames said:


> Close-up:


----------



## oldfatherthames

cowbel said:


> Does look great with such strap . Great combo


I think so too. 

It's the 'weathered grey moon dust' canvas from redrockstraps.



TallWatch said:


> You caught those hands very nicely Bernd, looks like an automatic now &#8230;&#8230;.!


Haha, yeah, thx! b-)

To brag a little bit, it was actually intended. To catch the chrono-minute stepping, you need to trigger the shot at second 0:00 and need an exposure time of at least 1 second, but I wanted that nice symmetry of the chrono-second at the 12, so I set the exposure for 2 seconds.

Lately I realized that I never made a picture showing the caseback in full detail, so here it is.









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames

More detail of the NASA strap on the wrist:

























Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## TallWatch

Yeah, i got one too from Paolo and had a test run these last 2 weeks. its super comfortable and soft fabric. ! Had it on with hot weather, swiming and chores and its perfect. Much softer than any other fabric i experienced. Love the matching deep black colour.


----------



## TallWatch

Never was a fan of Nato straps, but bit this Nasa is great. 
I now i have 2 of the most comfortable and strong straps...….In The World ! to wear. 1 dressy kevlar and 1 sporty Nasa strap. Cool !


----------



## oldfatherthames

TallWatch said:


> Yeah, i got one too from Paolo and had a test run these last 2 weeks. its super comfortable and soft fabric. ! Had it on with hot weather, swiming and chores and its perfect. Much softer than any other fabric i experienced.


Totally agree: it caresses the skin so gentle and soft - it's magic! 



TallWatch said:


> Never was a fan of Nato straps, but bit this Nasa is great.


Same here. I so much dislike the metallic tinsel of Nato straps and the bulky looks. (I use one-layered RAF style nylons instead.)

But this one is so different. Btw, I like how the thickness of the velcro's base pad provides a security mechanism preventing unwanted slip-through when taking off the watch and I love how this strap is freely and on-the-fly adjustable to the wrist. Extremely useful and very well thought-out. b-)|>

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames

TallWatch said:


> Love the matching deep black colour.













Have a great weekend everyone!

Bernd


----------



## TallWatch

Another movement feature i discovered by accident...&#8230;. 
You can stop the running chronograps hands with the reset button at 4 ( dont Ever do this with a mechanical chrono as you will bend the cam or push it out of position !!!) to get an `interval` time and if you press the reset button again the hands will return to the position they would have been in if not stopped. The last part is a bit of a guess but it looks that way...

Anyone else figured this out too ? or was this common knowledge and i am just late to the party ;-) . Together with the jump hour setting this watch has a lot going for it ( pun intended) .


----------



## oldfatherthames

Hey there,

you and me have some things in common: I also find it much more thrilling to explore products without ever looking into the manual. :-!

Ah, and yeah, indeed it's for measuring intervals, it's called split-function. |>

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## galvestonokie

has anyone tried a steel bracelet on their A-13A? some straps get very funky quickly here in the tropics, so i have often used a bracelet in hot, humid weather.


----------



## TallWatch

oldfatherthames said:


> Hey there,
> 
> you and me have some things in common: I also find it much more thrilling to explore products without ever looking into the manual. :-!
> 
> Ah, and yeah, indeed it's for measuring intervals, it's called split-function. |>
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


Manual ?? 
i thought it was quartz automatic...&#8230;.


----------



## TallWatch

galvestonokie said:


> has anyone tried a steel bracelet on their A-13A? some straps get very funky quickly here in the tropics, so i have often used a bracelet in hot, humid weather.


Of course we have  between me and Bernd i think we tried most options. Here it is on a Milanese or mash bracelet :


----------



## TallWatch




----------



## R1P

TallWatch said:


> Of course we have  between me and Bernd i think we tried most options. Here it is on a Milanese or mash bracelet :
> 
> View attachment 13417941


Mesh


----------



## galvestonokie

very nice. i should have known


----------



## oldfatherthames

TallWatch said:


> Manual ??
> i thought it was quartz automatic...&#8230;.


That's what I thought, too! I always wondered why the second-hand was not running and I couldn't figure out what these button were for, so the manual came in quite handy lately. 



galvestonokie said:


> has anyone tried a steel bracelet on their A-13A? some straps get very funky quickly here in the tropics, so i have often used a bracelet in hot, humid weather.





TallWatch said:


> Here it is on a Milanese or mash bracelet :
> ...


Yep, a mesh was also one idea that Paolo seemed to like, see the pictures here: #957

I'm not a fan of straight end-links, because that's so 3rd-party looking. So I never tried a bracelet otherwise I would have gone with something like a (Super-) Engineer / IWC style bracelet. The nice thing with mesh/milanese is that these typically always have straight end-links, so it would be ok for me, but it's just not my style.

I was very happy with my canvas straps this extreme summer, they always feel natural and seem to 'breath' and not soak sweat as much as nylon, but I cannot say how specific this with the canvas from redrockstraps or if it's due to the way they are folded or if it's a general characteristic. No noticeable smell so far, otherwise I would give them a small treatment with a bit of soap. Of course, Germany is not 'the tropics'. ;-)

Btw, I think with the way the lugs are slimming down the A-13A is perfectly designed to be worn with straps.

--









(Canvas is once again the 'weathered grey moon-dust' from redrockstraps.)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## TallWatch

oldfatherthames said:


> That's what I thought, too! I always wondered why the second-hand was not running and I couldn't figure out what these button were for, so the manual came in quite handy lately.
> 
> LOL !!


----------



## galvestonokie

i sometimes read the classifieds for watches on this site. i don't recall seeing an A-13A for sale. anyone else see them for sale (i bought mine on ebay some time ago)?


----------



## oldfatherthames

galvestonokie said:


> i sometimes read the classifieds for watches on this site. i don't recall seeing an A-13A for sale. anyone else see them for sale (i bought mine on ebay some time ago)?


I have never looked for one 2nd hand, but others did, see #300 and #301 and #302 in this thread.

The serial 256 mentioned there was sold around May and while I don't know, if that number was one that the customer has wished for, I wouldn' wonder if that many A-13A are out now. Even if it would be much less, I think it's certain to say that the satisfaction rate is extremely high. |>

Btw, as reported here ...

Stolen A-13A in Reading, UK

... serial 151 was stolen.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Foof

oldfatherthames said:


> Btw, as reported here ...
> 
> ... serial 151 was stolen.
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


It was sold on ebay on June 03. Due to my low post count, I'm not able to link the url. If you search for "A-13A watch" on ebay and apply the "sold items" filter, you should be able to find the listing. One of the pictures showing the caseback confirms it is indeed SNA151-500.


----------



## oldfatherthames

Foof said:


> It was sold on ebay on June 03. Due to my low post count, I'm not able to link the url. If you search for "A-13A watch" on ebay and apply the "sold items" filter, you should be able to find the listing. One of the pictures showing the caseback confirms it is indeed SNA151-500.


Wow, yeah! You're right, it's #151! That may be very helpful, thank you! |>

Here's the link: A-13A Pilot Watch By Paolo Fanton €800 Brand New
Alternative link here.
ebay item-nr. 153046340212

Stolen in March, sold in June. Dunno if it had been recovered legally in the meantime. I'm reporting this to Paolo right now.

Thanks again!
Bernd


----------



## paolorange

Foof and Bernd, thank you so about your intelligence.
Yes, the SN151 has been stolen on March in UK. I've just filled an eBay report on the matter and informed the legitimate owner (who received another A-13A for free) to do the same.
Let's see what happen...
Paolo


----------



## oldfatherthames

Good luck, Paolo, good luck! |>

In the meantime I found the feedback on this transaction, which given the story is somewhat 'unlucky':









So much for that. ;-)

Best wishes again!
Bernd


----------



## TallWatch

> Yes, the SN151 has been stolen on March in UK. I've just filled an eBay report on the matter and informed the legitimate owner (who received another A-13A for free) to do the same.
> Let's see what happen...


Paolo[/QUOTE]

Hi Paolo, i wonder did the watch get stolen from the courier ? The pictures show its all new and with the kevlar tag still around the strap.


----------



## Burgs

TallWatch said:


> Paolo


Hi Paolo, i wonder did the watch get stolen from the courier ? The pictures show its all new and with the kevlar tag still around the strap.[/QUOTE]

Or just as likely stolen _by_ the courier...


----------



## TallWatch

Just because ..
















HAGWE


----------



## paolorange

Apparently the courier delivered the watch to the right street but to the wrong number, but it was all very questionable.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Playing with mine in the light box this afternoon. Still have a lot to learn about watch photography, but what a subject!


----------



## TallWatch

> Playing with mine in the light box this afternoon. Still have a lot to learn about watch photography, but what a subject!


Good shot , keep em coming !


----------



## ccpeabody

galvestonokie said:


> has anyone tried a steel bracelet on their A-13A? some straps get very funky quickly here in the tropics, so i have often used a bracelet in hot, humid weather.


You read my mind 

Has anyone found a good fit with the curved end links?


----------



## Al Faromeo

I usually have it on it's original strap - I think that still looks amazing.
I've had it on a 20 mm super engineer much like the one I have on my Iconik 3 (straight end links, see below) but I did not like that particular combo (also bit heavy on my tiny wrists).

I think perhaps a mesh bracelet would be nice but I have other priorities right now. Bring on the spring of 2019


----------



## robmillersdg

Incredibly cool, thanks for sharing. This is the first time I've heard of this brand.


----------



## ccpeabody

Anyone found a metal curved end bracelet?

Solid or hollow end links?

Anyone... Bueller?


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

I guess that's your answer...

Mmmmmmnnnn...

Sushi tonight!


----------



## oldfatherthames

Are you ready to canvas? 

I have received my 5th redrockstraps canvas from Dan Barr and I'm so in love. This canvas is taken from an old British Royal Air Force duffle bag from 1957 according to it's date stamp. The colour is very special and reminds me of paving stones dark and wet from rain with a soft touch of a washed out blue. The threads are 'Charcoal Grey'.

Here's my 'new' A-13A:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames

Some strap'n'buckle beauty:

















Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## TallWatch

oldfatherthames said:


> Some strap'n'buckle beaut
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


Nice combo Bernd !:-!


----------



## oldfatherthames

TallWatch said:


> Nice combo Bernd !:-!


Thank you! I think it's just supermegaübergorgeous. 









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Thirdgenbird

Does anyone want to part with their A-13A?


----------



## TallWatch

Thirdgenbird said:


> Does anyone want to part with their A-13A?


Sure, Paolo wants to sell one i think. Contact him at www.a-13a.com ;-)


----------



## oldfatherthames

TallWatch said:


> Sure, Paolo wants to sell one i think.


And he's one heck of a trusted seller! 

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## BenKing

Looks pretty cool


----------



## TallWatch

BenKing said:


> Looks pretty cool


It is THE coolest watch, and it has flown above and beyond Mach 1 and 30.000 ft. Check for the pics in this thread or on the official website www.a-13a.com . Cant go wrong with this beauty and its endless strap combinations as Bernd, and others, have shown here time and time again.


----------



## Thirdgenbird

TallWatch said:


> Sure, Paolo wants to sell one i think. Contact him at www.a-13a.com ;-)


I have. It's a bit over budget. The last two (only two?) used ones that sold here were still over budget but close enough...

I've been following for a while, I may eventually fold.


----------



## TallWatch

Thirdgenbird said:


> I have. It's a bit over budget. The last two (only two?) used ones that sold here were still over budget but close enough...
> 
> I've been following for a while, I may eventually fold.


fold, fold, fold, fold&#8230;&#8230;. resistance is futile ! Strong support for this watch when it was conceived so my guess is you wont see many for sale from 1st owners. Save up for a new one !


----------



## COZ

Thirdgenbird said:


> Does anyone want to part with their A-13A?


Check your PMs


----------



## R1P

TallWatch said:


> fold, fold, fold, fold&#8230;&#8230;. resistance is futile ! Strong support for this watch when it was conceived so my guess is you wont see many for sale from 1st owners. Save up for a new one !


I folded...










What a great watch, exceeding my expectations by far.

The attention to detail is phenomenal IMO, all the way to the packaging.

A big thanks to Paolo.


----------



## oldfatherthames

R1P said:


> I folded...
> 
> ...


Welcome to the club! And enjoy! b-)|>

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Thirdgenbird

TallWatch said:


> fold, fold, fold, fold&#8230;&#8230;. resistance is futile ! Strong support for this watch when it was conceived so my guess is you wont see many for sale from 1st owners. Save up for a new one !


Not only did I fold, I have an A-13A in hand. The internet is a crazy place.


----------



## TallWatch

R1P said:


> I folded...
> 
> What a great watch, exceeding my expectations by far.
> 
> The attention to detail is phenomenal IMO, all the way to the packaging.
> 
> A big thanks to Paolo.


Welcome and Congratulations !


----------



## TallWatch

Thirdgenbird said:


> Not only did I fold, I have an A-13A in hand. The internet is a crazy place.


That was quick, usualy no one listens to me...&#8230;.. Congrats and enjoy, post a picture when you can !


----------



## Thirdgenbird

The OEM strap isn't for me. I've got this on order:
https://www.crownandbuckle.com/supreme-nato-20mm-cypress.html

When it comes in, I will try and get some pictures. I think it will suit the watch nicely. I really wanted a singe-piece from the seatbelt style material but had no luck finding one. Crown and Buckle at least has a singe-pass option.


----------



## oldfatherthames

Thirdgenbird said:


> Not only did I fold, I have an A-13A in hand.


Congratulations to you as well! |>

And have a great weekend everyone!









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## R1P

Had to dress it up a notch for the occasion; excuse the poor lighting conditions:


----------



## TallWatch

Thanks for the picture, Always appreciated.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Trying to get some good photos of mine, but I'm finding it very hard to reveal the details of the dial without picking up crystal reflections. Since I hardly ever notice reflections in wearing this watch, that's a tribute to how successfully black the dial and hand bases are. Love, love, love this watch.


----------



## TallWatch

watchcrank said:


> Trying to get some good photos of mine, but I'm finding it very hard to reveal the details of the dial without picking up crystal reflections. Since I hardly ever notice reflections in wearing this watch, that's a tribute to how successfully black the dial and hand bases are. Love, love, love this watch.


Thanks , great picture anyway !


----------



## [email protected]

A day out to Greece.










Time to go home


----------



## MKN

[email protected] said:


> A day out to Greece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to go home


Destro is a very very good look for that watch. Is it custom ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TallWatch

[email protected] said:


> A day out to Greece.
> 
> Time to go home


Great pics David, isnt it something that the watch designer build`s you a lefthander !


----------



## galvestonokie

Dears: since i recently retired, i am narrowing my watch collection. i will sell my A-13A, listing it here. bob


----------



## R1P

I recently travelled to a location on a different time zone; what a joy to have the hour hand adjust forward/backward without a 360 degree revolution of the minute hand.

When Paolo set out to define a functional piece, he went all the way, in my view. 

What a great watch!!!


----------



## [email protected]

TallWatch said:


> Great pics David, isnt it something that the watch designer build`s you a lefthander !


Certainly is !!


----------



## ccpeabody

R1P said:


> I recently travelled to a location on a different time zone; what a joy to have the hour hand adjust forward/backward without a 360 degree revolution of the minute hand.
> 
> When Paolo set out to define a functional piece, he went all the way, in my view.
> 
> What a great watch!!!


Agreed... One of my favourite features!


----------



## R1P

Changed from cream-stitched leather to this one:










IMO, goes well with many different styles.


----------



## paolorange

Ciao David! Almost time to replace the battery!



[email protected] said:


> A day out to Greece.


----------



## Thirdgenbird

Day 1 in my A-13A was a success. If it keeps going this way, I could see it taking up part of my daily wear. It may even support consolidating my two Tudor watches to a single Rolex. This would get me back down to my preferred 3 watch rotation.


----------



## oldfatherthames

How nice to see so many new pictures and most of all new, happy owners! |>



R1P said:


> Changed from cream-stitched leather to this one:
> 
> ...


I like this much more than the white-stitched croc you had shown before. Looks more solid and straight with the A-13A. b-)

--

A new one:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Decided to try some different straps, much as I love the OEM kevlar. Going leather today.


----------



## R1P

watchcrank said:


> Decided to try some different straps, much as I love the OEM kevlar. Going leather today.
> 
> View attachment 13542873


Which strap is that?


----------



## watchcrank_tx

R1P said:


> Which strap is that?


Classic Sienna from Cheapest NATO Straps. Their leather straps are a bit hit or miss, but mostly on the hit side (about 7:1 according to my strap spreadsheet), and they're inexpensive. I'm willing to pay far more for good strap every now and then, but I mostly wear leather on my watches year round. With the sweat of the five-month Texas summer, leather tends not to last me long, so I'm quite fond of the more presentable cheap straps in my strap hoard.


----------



## R1P

oldfatherthames said:


> How nice to see so many new pictures and most of all new, happy owners! |>
> 
> I like this much more than the white-stitched croc you had shown before. Looks more solid and straight with the A-13A. b-)
> 
> --
> 
> A new one:
> 
> View attachment 13540251
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


Was it the white stitching or the strap that threw you off? Not my favorite either for this watch after wearing it for a few days; not sure what it is.


----------



## Thirdgenbird

Alright, so I am five days in and figure it’s time for more feedback. I think I can safely say it is my favorite sport watch under $1000. Possibly my favorite watch under $1000. It’s still possible that it really disrupts my watch box in the future. I could see rounding down to this, a Rolex, and a dressier manual wind piece. What Rolex does with the Explorer II or Milgauss will impact that but that is another story...

To keep things somewhat concise, I will go off lists.

Likes:
Legibility (to the time and to the chrono)
No running seconds (facilitates above and is calming in a way)
No bezel, case is tapered to meet the crystal
I love the very slight polished edge where the case meets the crystal
Pilot styling that isn’t NSDAP sourced
It’s trueness to the clock (and not another watch)
The raised dial ring that mitigates parallax and adds interest
Printed dial
Pump pushers
Overall case and lug shape
Mostly brushed finishing
Crisp edges
Rolex/Tudor style finish between lugs (classic)
No-date
Actual removal of unused complications (this is overlooked by nearly every micro)
Tasteful caseback (I’m not a fan of art or needless info like materials)

Nitpicks:
41x12-12.5 would feel better (very minor change)
Shave the lugs down very slightly to keep the excellent proportions
Move the lug holes closer to the lug tip
Fully drill lugs (facilitated by above)
Replace “pilot watch” with “Fanton” or “A-13A” and remove white text
Replace water resistance on caseback with battery size

Pleas note that this list is hypercritical. I am a pretty picky consumer that only has four watches and rarely finds more than three that I feel are worthy of keeping around. Five days in and I think this makes the cut. If you have been considering one of these, you have my vote. If the quartz movement is holding you back, don’t let it. I was mechanical only for quite a while but now I appreciate having one quality quartz watch. If anything, the durability, cost, and jumping hour should make it a great travel/vacation watch.

No comments from me about the strap. It looks cool, but I am a bracelet guy. I’ve been stretching my self by wearing this on a single-pass Crown and Buckle Supreme nato. The match is perfect. I usually want 22/18 taper bracelets on a 42mm watch but 20/20 seems ideal when going with a strap. The single pass option keeps the watch closer to wrist and I also prefer wearing the extra fabric on the bottom of my wrist similar to wear a bracelet clasp sits. The missing keeper allows this. The cloth is nice and the hardware matches the case. The keepers are crisp without being sharp and the buckle finish and curve complements the lugs. I really dig the cypress color and am tempted by the gray/pink cancer fundraiser option.


----------



## paolorange

Thanks!! It makes very much sense to me. 

I'm working on a new project and the "Pilot Watch" text is now a big question mark. I fully understand (and share) all the comments about the abused "Pilot Watch" text and that's why I decided long ago to make it gloss black. On the other hand this is a pilot watch....

...suggestions are very much appreciated!


----------



## R1P

paolorange said:


> Thanks!! It makes very much sense to me.
> 
> I'm working on a new project and the "Pilot Watch" text is now a big question mark. I fully understand (and share) all the comments about the abused "Pilot Watch" text and that's why I decided long ago to make it gloss black. On the other hand this is a pilot watch....
> 
> ...suggestions are very much appreciated!


Hi Paolo, I initially had second thoughts about the "Pilot Watch" text but the execution in this case was brilliant, in my opinion, since you almost have to look for it to find it. I really would not mind it at all if present in the MK II as long as it follows the same guidelines of the MK I.

All the best,

Rodrigo


----------



## watchcrank_tx

paolorange said:


> I'm working on a new project


Please tell me you've found a source for Thermoline movements and are prepping a HAQ version of the A-13A. 



> and the "Pilot Watch" text is now a big question mark. I fully understand (and share) all the comments about the abused "Pilot Watch" text and that's why I decided long ago to make it gloss black. On the other hand this is a pilot watch....
> 
> ...suggestions are very much appreciated!


I love the black logo that's only seen if you're looking for it. That's the next best thing to a sterile dial to me.


----------



## R1P

watchcrank said:


> Please tell me you've found a source for Thermoline movements and are prepping a HAQ version of the A-13A.
> 
> I love the black logo that's only seen if you're looking for it. That's the next best thing to a sterile dial to me.


I believe he's going auto not quartz...


----------



## watchcrank_tx

R1P said:


> I believe he's going auto not quartz...


Yeah, I know. Just trying to encourage a future enhanced model. 

I actually prefer the stepping seconds hand in an instrument watch like this, even though I know the original clocks were sweeping (5 bps in those I've seen running).


----------



## R1P

watchcrank said:


> Yeah, I know. Just trying to encourage a future enhanced model.
> 
> I actually prefer the stepping seconds hand in an instrument watch like this, even though I know the original clocks were sweeping (5 bps in those I've seen running).


Stirring the pot, I see.

hahahahah


----------



## watchcrank_tx

R1P said:


> Stirring the pot, I see.
> 
> hahahahah


In reality, there's no real need for a high-accuracy movement on a dial without running seconds, and indeed, simply verifying accuracy would be an ordeal. It doesn't really matter, I just like the idea out of tech geekery.  The A-13A is my easy favorite among my quartz watches even with the movement it has, and one of my favorites among my watches as a whole.


----------



## TallWatch

watchcrank said:


> Decided to try some different straps, much as I love the OEM kevlar. Going leather today.
> 
> View attachment 13542873


Nice shot ! and great match with the brown/tan color strap.


----------



## radicalender

this thing is [email protected]%$ing sick. b-)









cheers

chris


----------



## Thirdgenbird

paolorange said:


> Thanks!! It makes very much sense to me.
> 
> I'm working on a new project and the "Pilot Watch" text is now a big question mark. I fully understand (and share) all the comments about the abused "Pilot Watch" text and that's why I decided long ago to make it gloss black. On the other hand this is a pilot watch....
> 
> ...suggestions are very much appreciated!


I love the execution of the black text. It is historically accurate and looks cool. I just think the watch model number or your last name (as a brand) make more sense than a description.


----------



## oldfatherthames

R1P said:


> Was it the white stitching or the strap that threw you off? Not my favorite either for this watch after wearing it for a few days; not sure what it is.


I guess it's for the same reason why I didn't like it: It's a strap designed for dresswatches and the A-13A is so much no dresswatch. It just doesn't match in character. It's not so much the white stitching, it's the overall style, the aligator pattern with the padding in the middle.



Thirdgenbird said:


> Nitpicks:
> ...
> Move the lug holes closer to the lug tip
> ...


You have a point here, but I'm not sure I agree. With thicker straps - some of my vintage canvas are quite massive - the straps are slightly rubbing against the case, so there is a little abrasion over the time. It can also happen with rather normal straps if it has play around the springbar and will contact the case therefore.
But if you move the lug holes closer to the lug tips you will have the springbar-zone of the straps protruding from the straps, which I would like less than a slight abrasion.

It's a borderline issue. The position of the lug holes now is almost perfect as even with thinner straps you have almost no visual gap between case and strap and this is so nice! If at all I would move it only 0,5 mm.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames

paolorange said:


> I'm working on a new project and the "Pilot Watch" text is now a big question mark. I fully understand (and share) all the comments about the abused "Pilot Watch" text and that's why I decided long ago to make it gloss black. On the other hand this is a pilot watch....
> 
> ...suggestions are very much appreciated!


Paolo, you already have a real logo! And a nice one btw. 

Why not go with that instead?

Here's to give you a rough idea ... how our current A-13A would have looked with the blank airfoil:

white:









stealth (a bit of):









and red:









And with your new automatic I would use the logo with text and above the 6 you can do some nice new text like for example '_Mechanical_':

white:









stealth/grey:









red:









The logo could probably get slightly bigger or a bit bolder than on my examples, these are just to help our imagination.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## TallWatch

You should give that man a job Paolo ;-)


----------



## R1P

I would go stealth; something I'm seeing very frequently is watch faces being turned into billboards. This watch is a marvel and there is pretty much no distraction from function.

Please don't plaster a wall of text/logos, like the Tudor Pelagos 5-liner,
Squale, or others.

As to adding "Mechanical" if you feel compelled to include...the standard would be "Automatic" in my view, but please do it in stealth mode


----------



## oldfatherthames

TallWatch said:


> You should give that man a job Paolo ;-)




So, you like it? And which one would be your favorite then?



R1P said:


> As to adding "Mechanical" if you feel compelled to include...the standard would be "Automatic" in my view, but please do it in stealth mode


Yep, that's why I write 'for example' and of course some text above the 6 to balance the dial would only be needed, if the choice would be the airfoil including the 'A-13A' text. With the blank airfoil at the top, the 'A-13A' imprint at the 6 as it is now is fine.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Thirdgenbird

oldfatherthames said:


> I guess it's for the same reason why I didn't like it: It's a strap designed for dresswatches and the A-13A is so much no dresswatch. It just doesn't match in character. It's not so much the white stitching, it's the overall style, the aligator pattern with the padding in the middle.
> 
> You have a point here, but I'm not sure I agree. With thicker straps - some of my vintage canvas are quite massive - the straps are slightly rubbing against the case, so there is a little abrasion over the time. It can also happen with rather normal straps if it has play around the springbar and will contact the case therefore.
> But if you move the lug holes closer to the lug tips you will have the springbar-zone of the straps protruding from the straps, which I would like less than a slight abrasion.
> 
> It's a borderline issue. The position of the lug holes now is almost perfect as even with thinner straps you have almost no visual gap between case and strap and this is so nice! If at all I would move it only 0,5 mm.
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


I think it's more down than out. Spacing to the outside of the lug is good but it's a bit high for a nato.


----------



## TallWatch

oldfatherthames said:


> So, you like it? And which one would be your favorite then?
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


Stealth / grey airfoil logo with A-13A inside looks good to me, and i think it does not need anything more on the dial so it remains within the Original idea and legibility. But on our watches the A-13A is at the lower half already and i like that alot too. :-s:-s


----------



## oldfatherthames

Thirdgenbird said:


> I think it's more down than out. Spacing to the outside of the lug is good but it's a bit high for a nato.


Ah, ok. As you wrote '_Move the lug holes closer to the lug tip_' I got your suggestion different. The lug holes are centered now, so there's 'flesh' to move them, but I wouldn't move them down much, otherwise thicker material used for straps will stick out more underneath. Personally I don't favor thin straps with the rather massive appearance of the case. The default strap is the thinnest I would be fine with and I don't wear Natos with it. So for me it is perfect with the height of the lug holes' position.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## oldfatherthames

TallWatch said:


> Stealth / grey airfoil logo with A-13A inside looks good to me, and i think it does not need anything more on the dial so it remains within the Original idea and legibility. But on our watches the A-13A is at the lower half already and i like that alot too. :-s:-s


Haha, well our's is as is and is nice anyway. ;-)

My favorite is the complete logo - airfoil with text inside. So I 'see' a new text at the six, but I don't have the matching font to simulate it. I think I would balance the dial with a text at the bottom instead of leaving that area blank.

And surely stealth for me, though the red one is sexy. 









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Jpfahrstar

Bernd, 
Your many ideas are just terrific! I really like the black on black that Poalo chose for the A-13A so putting a logo in black looks good to me too. But I also like the red you have shown. Still looks subtle like the black on black. The white is just too glaring for me.


----------



## 5277

Hallo Bernd,hallo Paolo
i will just say Paolos watch and Bernds pictures are absolut best on best.
Thanks for this work of art


----------



## paolorange

TallWatch said:


> You should give that man a job Paolo ;-)


I definitely thinks so !!! 

Thanks everybody for your inputs, very much appreciated. Time for decisions....


----------



## oldfatherthames

5277 said:


> ... and Bernds pictures ...


Thank you for the kind words!



Jpfahrstar said:


> Bernd,
> Your many ideas are just terrific! I really like the black on black that Poalo chose for the A-13A so putting a logo in black looks good to me too. But I also like the red you have shown. Still looks subtle like the black on black. The white is just too glaring for me.


Well the morning after I guess my take on this is, that as nice as the airfoil looks at first sight, one 'issue' is that you cannot place it symmetrical. Then the tail would move too far to the right, which is why I adjusted it visually in position. This issue is less obvious when the blank no-text airfoil is used.

And what makes the A-13A so great is it's no bells and whistles design. It's totally straight and that is also due to the symmetry. On this instrument-dial the airfoil almost looks like an ornament. In red it would be certainly too much. If used at all I would choose the blank airfoil and only in stealth mode. And this at the 12 and keep the 'A-13' print at the 6.

If not used, Paolo could just keep it blank at the top. I'm pretty sure most of us are fine with the 'PILOT WATCH' at the 12 only because it is in stealth mode and as it's a nod to history that way. I wouldn't want to have it visually prominent and I guess, I'm not alone.

Honestly, most of the times it's not even visible, so there's no real need to balance the dial with imprints. Paolo just could remove it without a replacement. If I had such an A-13A I don't want to know how many days would go by until I would finally notice that there's no print at the 12 anymore. ;-)



paolorange said:


> I definitely thinks so !!!


happy you hired me. stop
booked the train to Milano. stop.
arriving at 5 PM. stop.
need some wine and pasta then. stop



paolorange said:


> Thanks everybody for your inputs, very much appreciated. Time for decisions....


Now, Paolo, as this one is an automatic watch just change the print to 'AUTOPILOT WATCH' and let's call it a day. :-!

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Al Faromeo

oldfatherthames said:


> .../... My favorite is the complete logo - airfoil with text inside. .../... the red one is sexy.


AutoPilot b-)

The red airfoil with A-13a gets my vote as well - sexy!


----------



## paolorange

oldfatherthames said:


> Thank you for the kind words!
> 
> happy you hired me. stop
> booked the train to Milano. stop.
> arriving at 5 PM. stop.
> need some wine and pasta then. stop
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


Deal!!!!!


----------



## watchcrank_tx

I don't care so much what the logo on the dial is, but I really like that it's black. On a watch that goes so far to act as an instrument, I appreciate there are no distracting elements in the middle of the dial to interfere with the legibility.


----------



## R1P

watchcrank said:


> I don't care so much what the logo on the dial is, but I really like that it's black. On a watch that goes so far to act as an instrument, I appreciate there are no distracting elements in the middle of the dial to interfere with the legibility.


Same opinion here...

On the current watch, the "A-13A" in White is a great element IMO; adding other stuff would be redundant, and if other things are added, I hope it follows the current "Pilot Watch" stealth attributes.


----------



## Thirdgenbird

oldfatherthames said:


> Now, Paolo, as this one is an automatic watch just change the print to 'AUTOPILOT WATCH' and let's call it a day. :-!
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


I actually think 'AUTOPILOT' would be awesome on the mechanical version. I think that is a clear winner. Either way, it's got to be black text. That keeps it accurate with the clock that inspired it.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

R1P said:


> On the current watch, the "A-13A" in White is a great element IMO; adding other stuff would be redundant, and if other things are added, I hope it follows the current "Pilot Watch" stealth attributes.


With the chrono hand counterweight extensions hanging over the A-13A text, I tend to forget that logo is even there when the chrono isn't running. But considering it is visible when the chrono is active, I guess it's not all that distracting anyway; sometimes I overthink things.  Still, I do like the stealth branding.


----------



## TallWatch

watchcrank said:


> I don't care so much what the logo on the dial is, but I really like that it's black. On a watch that goes so far to act as an instrument, I appreciate there are no distracting elements in the middle of the dial to interfere with the legibility.


Agree !! A-13A is the name and says it all on the dial. No need for more.


----------



## Iandk

+1 on the stealth black text. True to the original; there if you really want to look for it, but otherwise not there to mess with legibility.


----------



## 007IOU

+1. Good to go as is. Great design/watch!


----------



## oldfatherthames

So with all the clear statements, whatever will happen graphically at the top, it should be definitely stealth.

Now, what do we do at the bottom? 









Just kiddin' a bit.

Have a great weekend everybody!
Bernd


----------



## thejollywatcher

oldfatherthames said:


> So with all the clear statements, whatever will happen graphically at the top, it should be definitely stealth.
> 
> Now, what do we do at the bottom?
> 
> View attachment 13556789
> 
> 
> Just kiddin' a bit.
> 
> Have a great weekend everybody!
> Bernd


That looks hot! I'm for a pop of red. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumerland

Greetings from a long-time lurker! I got addicted to the A-13A immediately once I saw a photo in a german watch forum. I went through all the threads here on WUS and ordered my sample a few months ago. Now it's time to publicly say THANK YOU! to Paolo and share a quick photo. I do like the original strap but after following Bernd's exploration of canvas straps I decided it's time I tried one by myself.









Cheers,
Torsten


----------



## oldfatherthames

sumerland said:


> Greetings from a long-time lurker!
> ...


Hey-o Torsten! b-)

So great to meet you here and that you joined the club! And it's really hard to top a guy who starts off with his ever first post showing one of the coolest watches ever. Bravo! :-!

Your choice of canvas is a nice match, love the brown. Where's that one from?

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## sumerland

Hi Bernd, I got this strap from Miro (miros-time), the color is »Nocciola«. It's my first canvas and it feels great.


----------



## oldfatherthames

Thx, Torsten, I already assumed that it was one from Miro. If it's a good material, canvas is very kind and soft on the skin. Love it.|>

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## paolorange

sumerland said:


> View attachment 13558077


It's Abbott's Theory of Wing Section???


----------



## sumerland

It's from Schlichting & Truckenbrodt "Aerodynamik des Flugzeugs" but these plots are shown in many other books about aerodynamics.


----------



## paolorange

Yeah, I recognized NACA style in those graphs.


----------



## TallWatch

sumerland said:


> Greetings from a long-time lurker! I got addicted to the A-13A immediately once I saw a photo in a german watch forum. I went through all the threads here on WUS and ordered my sample a few months ago. Now it's time to publicly say THANK YOU! to Paolo and share a quick photo. I do like the original strap but after following Bernd's exploration of canvas straps I decided it's time I tried one by myself.
> 
> Cheers,
> Torsten


Hi Torsten , welcome aboard !


----------



## [email protected]

My view is the A-13A in white should definitely stay.

Any text in the top half should be stealth as the original. 

I really do not care for the airfoil shape on the face at all !!

How about COCKPIT WATCH , after all the design is based on a cockpit clock ?
David


----------



## [email protected]

My view is the A-13A in white should definitely stay.

Any text in the top half should be stealth as the original. 

I really do not care for the airfoil shape on the face at all !!

How about COCKPIT WATCH , after all the design is based on a cockpit clock ?
David


----------



## Clamnell

So... my first post. 

I paid for my watch a couple of days ago and will soon have this watch in my left hand... can't wait. I have promised myself a watch for a long time and chose it over omega and bremont. I love the function and look of the watch but I also love the story. 

The watch was already in production when I read the threads about its development. As someone who often works as a writer, I have so much respect for the personal project that also ends up working in the world. My congratulations too to the people who backed its development. 

Finally, the curved lines of Abbott's theory of wing selection in the photos a few posts up are subtle, elegant, abstract, simple, and somehow necessary. Would they work as a logo?


----------



## Clamnell

section not selection. yeurgh. where's the edit button.


----------



## Clamnell

So... my first post. 

I paid for my watch a couple of days ago and will soon have this watch in my left hand... can't wait. I have promised myself a watch for a long time and chose it over omega and bremont. I love the function and look of the watch but I also love the story. 

The watch was already in production when I read the threads about its development. As someone who often works as a writer, I have so much respect for the personal project that also ends up working in the world. My congratulations too to the people who backed its development. 

Finally, the curved lines of Abbott's theory of wing selection in the photos a few posts up are subtle, elegant, abstract, simple, and somehow necessary. Would they work as a logo?


----------



## 007IOU

Congrats! You are going to really like your purchase. It is a great timepiece perfectly executed. Wear it in good health!


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Clamnell said:


> So... my first post.
> 
> I paid for my watch a couple of days ago and will soon have this watch in my left hand... can't wait. I have promised myself a watch for a long time and chose it over omega and bremont. I love the function and look of the watch but I also love the story.


Welcome to WUS, and congratulations on your A-13A!  Please post photos when it arrives.

Wearing mine this evening. b-)


----------



## TallWatch

Clamnell said:


> So... my first post.
> 
> I paid for my watch a couple of days ago and will soon have this watch in my left hand... can't wait. I have promised myself a watch for a long time and chose it over omega and bremont. I love the function and look of the watch but I also love the story.
> 
> The watch was already in production when I read the threads about its development. As someone who often works as a writer, I have so much respect for the personal project that also ends up working in the world. My congratulations too to the people who backed its development.
> 
> Finally, the curved lines of Abbott's theory of wing selection in the photos a few posts up are subtle, elegant, abstract, simple, and somehow necessary. Would they work as a logo?


Well done, Well come , and enjoy your watch !


----------



## ccpeabody

[email protected] said:


> My view is the A-13A in white should definitely stay.
> 
> Any text in the top half should be stealth as the original.
> 
> I really do not care for the airfoil shape on the face at all !!
> 
> How about COCKPIT WATCH , after all the design is based on a cockpit clock ?
> David


I agree... leave the A-13A in white but lose the Pilot Watch in black and leave the face clean.

While I still love the original, the lack of a decent bracelet option and dismal lume have left it off my wrist for some time now.

I think a clean face with a decent bracelet and some BGW9 Lume would make it much more appealing!


----------



## berni29

Hi

I gather from reading through this thread that there will be a further iteration of the a-13a at some point? 

Does anyone have a handle of where we are with the current production run of 500? 

I was toying with the idea of ordering one but am a bit confused as to the state of play.

Help please 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx

berni29 said:


> Hi
> 
> I gather from reading through this thread that there will be a further iteration of the a-13a at some point?
> 
> Does anyone have a handle of where we are with the current production run of 500?
> 
> I was toying with the idea of ordering one but am a bit confused as to the state of play.
> 
> Help please


The website shows estimated delivery time of about 1 week for the existing model, so I guess that means some are still available. Paolo is working on a very interesting future version of the watch, to which he alluded a few pages back. I don't know how much he wants to make public knowledge at this point, so I'll refrain from repeating details he shared with me, but trust me, it will be special, and distinctive, just like the original. On the other hand, it will also be different, and the existing model is a unique and amazing piece I highly recommend. In the future, we may have a "why not both?" situation, but for the time being, I think we have a "why haven't you bought one yet?" situation with the original. b-)


----------



## berni29

Hello!

Thank you for taking the time to reply. Food for thought! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paolorange

berni29 said:


> Hi
> 
> I gather from reading through this thread that there will be a further iteration of the a-13a at some point?
> 
> Does anyone have a handle of where we are with the current production run of 500?
> 
> I was toying with the idea of ordering one but am a bit confused as to the state of play.
> 
> Help please
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The A-13A watches are available for shipment in about 1 week from order after final assembling and testing.


----------



## oldfatherthames

berni29 said:


> I gather from reading through this thread that there will be a further iteration of the a-13a at some point?
> 
> ...
> I was toying with the idea of ordering one but am a bit confused as to the state of play.





paolorange said:


> The A-13A watches are available for shipment in about 1 week from order after final assembling and testing.


Ciao Paolo,

I assume that berni29 is wondering, if there will be a different A-13A sometime soon that he probably would have preferred to buy instead of our A-13A as it is right now.

So I guess there are essentially two questions to which answers could be helpful:

- Is it correct to say that the automatic version will not at all be near the price region of our Quartz-darling? Or in other words, that the decision will never be to just spend some hundred bucks on top for the mechanical version instead.

- We see a new minute chrono hand on your Instagram - see this post:

__
http://instagr.am/p/BqAe8I_n5qx/
Is it correct that none of any new design details (such as the hands) for the new auto will be introduced as a choice or option for the current A-13A or at least not in a foreseeable future?

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## arogle1stus

TailWatch:
Pretty impressive fellow WUSer.
Similar in some ways to the original WW2 model A11 made by 4 American watches for aircrew
of WW2 combat acft. 
I bought an A11. Made by Bulova of the 4 producers. Bulova, Hamilton, Elgin and Gruen in 1944
Mine was a 36mm. 16 jewels and the 359 Hammy movement. Bought in 1949 as war surplus @
$39.00. Kept it til I became a RR Engr Trainee when I flipped it for a RR Hammy pocketwatch.

Commendations on your acquisition.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## paolorange

oldfatherthames said:


> Ciao Paolo,
> 
> I assume that berni29 is wondering, if there will be a different A-13A sometime soon that he probably would have preferred to buy instead of our A-13A as it is right now.
> 
> So I guess there are essentially two questions to which answers could be helpful:
> 
> - Is it correct to say that the automatic version will not at all be near the price region of our Quartz-darling? Or in other words, that the decision will never be to just spend some hundred bucks on top for the mechanical version instead.
> 
> - We see a new minute chrono hand on your Instagram - see this post:
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BqAe8I_n5qx/
> Is it correct that none of any new design details (such as the hands) for the new auto will be introduced as a choice or option for the current A-13A or at least not in a foreseeable future?
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


Hey ciao Bernd.
The auto that I'm designing right now will be my new personal watch to bring flying with me. Things are moving very slowly first of all because I'm not in a hurry, then because the level of engineering required is much much higher then expected. I made a first prototype that validate the concept but I'm not very happy with it, so more then 8 pages of modifications will be implemented in the second prototype. If everything goes OK, I want then to enjoy my new watch for a while, share it with friends flying around the world and see what they think about it. This is more or less what I did long ago with the A-13A quartz. 
Having said that, I have no plans to make it available to public.

Back to your question, because I have no marketing plan no cost analysis has been made, but I can tell you that only the movement (same installed on some Audermas Piguet) costs a fortune, and the prospective price of this units could be much higher there regular A-13A. I also do not think market is willing to pay to a micro brand like mine several thousand euros for a steel pilot watch, and this is one of the reason why I'm not considering the idea to make it available to public.

Yes the auto minute hand is different, closer to the A-13A clock, but no, the layout of the hands of the quartz will remain the same because of the mechanical limitation of the movement.


----------



## paolorange

Double post. Apologize.


----------



## oldfatherthames

Hey Paolo,

thanks for the update and best wishes for this project!

Things get fuzzy on the web after some time and while I knew most of the answers I think it's good to have a up-to-date, 'public' statement! |>

--

With my A-13A I couldn't wish for more, here's a new picture:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## watchcrank_tx

oldfatherthames said:


> Hey Paolo,
> 
> thanks for the update and best wishes for this project!
> 
> Things get fuzzy on the web after some time and while I knew most of the answers I think it's good to have a up-to-date, 'public' statement! |>
> 
> With my A-13A I couldn't wish for more, here's a new picture:


I agree with everything in your post, and nice photo too! |>b-)

It can't be overstated how cool, handsome, masterfully conceived and developed, carefully-built, interesting, and legible the existing quartz model is.

Wishing you good luck and fun with the project Paolo. Glad to see it is public knowledge now, because I'm sure we will all be interested in where it goes. I feel sure when it comes to fruition there will be some who try to twist your arm about a production model, but as Bernd indicates, you have the market very well served already with the quartz model (and as I mentioned in email a while back, I feel the dead seconds of a quartz movement to be especially well suited to an instrument watch). |>

Cheers,

Stephen


----------



## Thirdgenbird

Thirdgenbird said:


> Day 1 in my A-13A was a success. If it keeps going this way, I could see it taking up part of my daily wear. It may even support consolidating my two Tudor watches to a single Rolex. This would get me back down to my preferred 3 watch rotation.


Well, it happened.

I went from mechanical only to enjoying the A-13A enough that I decided it could take a brunt of my daily wear. As a result, my Tudor watches are gone and I replaced them with a Rolex 216570.

The A-13A is the first quartz watch and the first non-bracelet watch that I've liked enough to daily wear in a long time. I've also got a second color Crown & Buckle supreme nato on the way.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Thirdgenbird said:


> Well, it happened.
> 
> I went from mechanical only to enjoying the A-13A enough that I decided it could take a brunt of my daily wear. As a result, my Tudor watches are gone and I replaced them with a Rolex 216570.
> 
> The A-13A is the first quartz watch and the first non-bracelet watch that I've liked enough to daily wear in a long time. I've also got a second color Crown & Buckle supreme nato on the way.


That's quite a story. |> Thank you for sharing. b-)

Something about the clarity of focus Paolo put into this watch has a way of worming through one's preferences in interesting ways. There was a time I could not have imagined wearing a watch without running seconds in anything but a formal setting. Yet now I find days when I wear the A-13A to be especially relaxing. I can time anything I need to with it at an instant's tap of my index finger, yet the running seconds aren't there to remind me at every glance of the passing of the seconds of the day. (To be fair to my watches which do have running seconds, there was also a time when it was quite useful in my job to know the top of the minute a number of times per day; since that is no longer as important to my role today, I've been able to embrace and enjoy non-hacking watches and all sorts of things I used to believe would never suit me.  )


----------



## Thirdgenbird

I still wouldn’t mind a very high quality bracelet. Maybe an H-link. Something like the current Zenith Defy. Maybe an articulating bracelet like the Lorier line.


----------



## paolorange

At the early stage of the project I've tested 4 glass configurations: flat double coated (DC), domed (DC), domed with coating only outside,domed with coating only inside. Tests showed a significant advantage of the domed DC, but I wonder if there is any space of improvement. The cornerstones, in random order, are:
1) I've found out that glare perception is very much subjective.
2) There are millions of different light conditions. All the tests I made were executed inside a bubbled canopy or while driving a car, simulating a roofed cockpit, in different light conditions. I will keep this approach because it's where I want to see the performance.
3) Better light transmission can be achieved with a thinner glass at the expenses of structural integrity.
4) Dial configuration (shape, color, hands....) and glass interact a LOT, meaning that same glass can perform better on a dial then another in term of light transmission and glare control.

Any thought?


----------



## heb

paolorange said:


> At the early stage of the project I've tested 4 glass configurations: flat double coated (DC), domed (DC), domed with coating only outside,domed with coating only inside. Tests showed a significant advantage of the domed DC, but I wonder if there is any space of improvement. The cornerstones, in random order, are:
> 1) I've found out that glare perception is very much subjective.
> 2) There are millions of different light conditions. All the tests I made were executed inside a bubbled canopy or while driving a car, simulating a roofed cockpit, in different light conditions. I will keep this approach because it's where I want to see the performance.
> 3) Better light transmission can be achieved with a thinner glass at the expenses of structural integrity.
> 4) Dial configuration (shape, color, hands....) and glass interact a LOT, meaning that same glass can perform better on a dial then another in term of light transmission and glare control.
> 
> Any thought?
> 
> View attachment 13713279


The term "box crystal" seems to be getting a lot of mileage these days. For good reason. They are probably the ideal watch crystal for minimizing reflection, seeing the time at all angles, and for enhancing a dial's overall presentation. The one drawback is its edges are exposed to bumps and bruises; can't have everything.

heb


----------



## oldfatherthames

Have a great Sunday everyone!
Bernd


----------



## TallWatch

paolorange said:


> At the early stage of the project I've tested 4 glass configurations: flat double coated (DC), domed (DC), domed with coating only outside,domed with coating only inside. Tests showed a significant advantage of the domed DC, but I wonder if there is any space of improvement. The cornerstones, in random order, are:
> 1) I've found out that glare perception is very much subjective.
> 2) There are millions of different light conditions. All the tests I made were executed inside a bubbled canopy or while driving a car, simulating a roofed cockpit, in different light conditions. I will keep this approach because it's where I want to see the performance.
> 3) Better light transmission can be achieved with a thinner glass at the expenses of structural integrity.
> 4) Dial configuration (shape, color, hands....) and glass interact a LOT, meaning that same glass can perform better on a dial then another in term of light transmission and glare control.
> 
> Any thought?


and a matt dial will help i think. Can you test the glass by holding it over your Speedmaster to see if there is a significant difference ?


----------



## HappyJack

Hi, Paolo,

I have four watches, each with different crystal shapes and coatings. In order of legibility these are:

1. Fortis B-42 Cosmonaut Chrono (Lemania 5100) - the best - double ARC with flat sapphire crystal and matt white hands - the crystal is practically invisible, and sometimes reflects a slight purple tinge
2. Omega Seamaster 2264 - Domed sapphire crystal with internal ARC - the crystal does reflect light but this is offset by the same light simultaneously reflecting off lovely polished metal bevels of the sword hands, which cuts through the reflections off the crystal and makes it very legible at any angle. The polished bevels also make it very legible in low light, and the lume is excellent in the dark.
3. CWC Navigator - domed acrylic with semi-polished brass / gold bevels on the hands - the MOD-spec hands are similar to those on your IWC pilot watch - I love domed acrylic and have also had a Speedy Pro - and the domed acrylic is generally better than the domed sapphire - the hands aren't as reflective though as the Omega SMP's.
4. Rolex 16710 GMT II - flat sapphire with no ARC; thin lume in polished metal hands and cyclops magnifier over the date - this is the worst for reflections and the least legible. I love the watch but it would be pretty easy to improve on it for legibility.

If I were designing a watch now, wanting to create something with a classic pilot look, I'd go for a domed sapphire with internal ARC, and polished bevels on well-lumed sword hands. That's assuming I couldn't get a n ARC coated domed acrylic....

Cheers,

John


----------



## LGH

I realize that this is not true to the old A-13A cockpit clock, nor true to the majority of pilot's watches, but I would absolutely love an A-13A in reverse, i.e. black on white dial. Am I completely alone in this? I think it would be supremely easy to read at a glance.
I would possibly get both that and a black one as long as I can avoid having the "Pilot watch" text on the dial.


----------



## R1P

That text remains pretty much invisible unless you look for it at an angle. If it where painted white, I’d agree with u. 

As to reversing the color pattern, personally it would be a no go for me.


----------



## TallWatch

LGH said:


> I realize that this is not true to the old A-13A cockpit clock, nor true to the majority of pilot's watches, but I would absolutely love an A-13A in reverse, i.e. black on white dial. Am I completely alone in this? I think it would be supremely easy to read at a glance.
> I would possibly get both that and a black one as long as I can avoid having the "Pilot watch" text on the dial.


After a lengthy deliberation the Jury said no to white dials...:rodekaart Sorry.. ;-)


----------



## LGH

R1P said:


> That text remains pretty much invisible unless you look for it at an angle. If it where painted white, I'd agree with u.
> 
> As to reversing the color pattern, personally it would be a no go for me.





TallWatch said:


> After a lengthy deliberation the Jury said no to white dials...:rodekaart Sorry.. ;-)


Understood. No hard feelings at all, I just feel that for me personally the text on the dial detracts a bit from the overall absolutely fantastic look of the watch. It's a bit like having "tactical" on the receiver of a rifle - it makes it look cheaper, in my humble opinion. I'll get a black one just the same. ;-)


----------



## Lammylee

Ready for lift off in my friends helicopter


----------



## R1P

LGH said:


> Understood. No hard feelings at all, I just feel that for me personally the text on the dial detracts a bit from the overall absolutely fantastic look of the watch. It's a bit like having "tactical" on the receiver of a rifle - it makes it look cheaper, in my humble opinion. I'll get a black one just the same. ;-)


Get together with someone that has one or, better yet, buy one while they last...you won't realize that text is there. They execution is brilliant!!!


----------



## TallWatch

LGH said:


> Understood. No hard feelings at all, I just feel that for me personally the text on the dial detracts a bit from the overall absolutely fantastic look of the watch. It's a bit like having "tactical" on the receiver of a rifle - it makes it look cheaper, in my humble opinion. I'll get a black one just the same. ;-)


Good idea LGH !! You will be surprised by all the functionality this watch offers, and legibility is in no way compromized by the text, barely visible i think you will agree. Your pics are very welcome here once you have it strapped on the wrist !


----------



## that 1 guy

I have been considering one of these for awhile. I was recently able to pick one up pre-owned and I like it. I have it on Scurfa rubber right now but may have to try it out on leather.


----------



## TallWatch

that 1 guy said:


> I have been considering one of these for awhile. I was recently able to pick one up pre-owned and I like it. I have it on Scurfa rubber right now but may have to try it out on leather.


Thanks for posting and welcome ! Do show the strap(s) once you have it on, the more choices the Merrier !


----------



## TallWatch

Wishing you all a very Merry Christmas and/or Holliday season, and very Healthy New Year. Stay and Fly safe you hear !


----------



## paolorange

Dear all,
I would like to address my best Merry Christmas to all the A-13Aers and followers of this extra long thread. It has been a true pleasure reading your posts, comments and watching your photos during the year. I truly enjoyed all of them and I learnt a lot from you guys.
Love and Peace on Planet Earth.
Paolo


----------



## 007IOU

Blessings to you Paolo and to all.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

paolorange said:


> Dear all,
> I would like to address my best Merry Christmas to all the A-13Aers and followers of this extra long thread. It has been a true pleasure reading your posts, comments and watching your photos during the year. I truly enjoyed all of them and I learnt a lot from you guys.
> Love and Peace on Planet Earth.
> Paolo


Likewise a Merry Christmas to you, Paolo. Wearing today one of my three favorite watches, product of your perfectionism. b-)

Recently put it on gray canvas after oldfatherthames' example. |>


----------



## LGH

Now my new hunting and shooting watch has been ordered. I am very sorry I had to disturb Paolo during the holidays but I hope he takes his time and only pays attention to my order once he is done with spending time with his family. 

I have a feeling this might more or less replace my Seiko "MM300" as my go-to tool watch, and perhaps it is more suited to the task with the quartz movement.

We'll have to see how my tiny wrists can carry this piece but I hope for the best.


----------



## R1P

...and that was post 500 in this thread...just as many Paolo had made for this, the MK1 version!!!

Congrats on your new acquisition and enjoy it in good health. 

Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## oldfatherthames

Hey gang, ciao Paolo,

sending you a belated Merry Christmas with my best wishes for a happy holiday season!









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## jah

What a beautiful watch! I might have to be on the hunt for one myself!!!!


----------



## watchcrank_tx

jah said:


> What a beautiful watch! I might have to be on the hunt for one myself!!!!


Here's the long read in which Paolo goes into the development of this watch, and how and why each feature of it came to be:

Quest for the perfect Pilot Watch. A headache project.

Worth noting that Paolo built this as his own perfect pilot watch without plans for commercialization. We pilot watch junkies demanded it, so the production model came to be. |>b-)

The only caution I'd give is that several buyers seem not to have realized the A-13A does not have running seconds, and several have underestimated their willingness to live without running seconds, so be sure you can be happy with only chrono seconds before you buy. If you are, I sincerely doubt you'll be disappointed.


----------



## jah

Ok, that thread makes me want it even more!


----------



## Thirdgenbird

watchcrank said:


> The only caution I'd give is that several buyers seem not to have realized the A-13A does not have running seconds, and several have underestimated their willingness to live without running seconds, so be sure you can be happy with only chrono seconds before you buy. If you are, I sincerely doubt you'll be disappointed.


I think the missing running second hand is one of it best features.
-it adds to the extreme legibility
-I find it is more calming
-like many, I'm not big on dead-beat running second hands. Having said that, I like the dead-beat chrono for simple timekeeping.



jah said:


> Ok, that thread makes me want it even more!


I debated it too long. The watch is worth it. As previously documented, it turned my whole watchbox upside down.


----------



## TallWatch

watchcrank said:


> Likewise a Merry Christmas to you, Paolo. Wearing today one of my three favorite watches, product of your perfectionism. b-)
> 
> Recently put it on gray canvas after oldfatherthames' example. |>
> 
> View attachment 13744695


Great shot !


----------



## TallWatch

watchcrank said:


> Here's the long read in which Paolo goes into the development of this watch, and how and why each feature of it came to be:
> 
> Quest for the perfect Pilot Watch. A headache project.
> 
> Worth noting that Paolo built this as his own perfect pilot watch without plans for commercialization. We pilot watch junkies demanded it, so the production model came to be. |>b-)
> 
> The only caution I'd give is that several buyers seem not to have realized the A-13A does not have running seconds, and several have underestimated their willingness to live without running seconds, so be sure you can be happy with only chrono seconds before you buy. If you are, I sincerely doubt you'll be disappointed.


|>:-!


----------



## P51P28




----------



## jatherly

Late to this game but like a few of you I was hunting for a chrono with a central minute hand. This leads one to the Lemania 5100 which leads one to it being out of production. Next you realize that all the existing watches built with it are rather shall we say THICK. This leads you to the Damasko DC80 (13.7mm thick) and it's $2600 price tag. By chance I came across references to the A-13A and wept for joy!!!


----------



## watchcrank_tx

jatherly said:


> Late to this game but like a few of you I was hunting for a chrono with a central minute hand. This leads one to the Lemania 5100 which leads one to it being out of production. Next you realize that all the existing watches built with it are rather shall we say THICK. This leads you to the Damasko DC80 (13.7mm thick) and it's $2600 price tag. By chance I came across references to the A-13A and wept for joy!!!


Just a warning: the A-13A is not an especially thin watch, being 13.13mm thick according to my Mitutoyo calipers. 1.5mm or so of that is the dome of the crystal, so it slides under a sleeve like a slightly thinner watch, but it's certainly not one to wear with close-fitting cuffs.

I'm a huge fan of the watch, but you should be aware of the thickness going in.


----------



## Thirdgenbird

Anyone try a bracelet recently?


----------



## LGH

No, but it is very much at home on an Isofrane.

This is A-181.


----------



## that 1 guy

Trying out some new leather.














I think the olive Minerva box leather strap looks good.


----------



## TallWatch

LGH said:


> No, but it is very much at home on an Isofrane.
> 
> This is A-181.


Great picture, thnx for posting !


----------



## Thirdgenbird

Thirdgenbird said:


> Anyone try a bracelet recently?


Well, after much searching, I've got a bracelet on the way.

Here was my criteria:
-solid links (straight end links are fine, but I didn't want a folded bracelet)
-mostly brushed (a few polished elements are fine, but I didn't want to overpower the polished ring around the crystal)
-16mm clasp (I used to like wide clasps, but lately, I perfer 20/16mm)
-single-fold clasp (I'm not a big fan of butterfly clasps)

I learned there are a lot of places to buy a bracelet, but very few actual options. There also doesn't appear to be an h-link on the market with straight end links. In the end, I found one option that meets all of my criteria and it's on the way. I am not convinced it's perfect, but it's a relatively cheap experiment.


----------



## Al Faromeo

Thirdgenbird said:


> Anyone try a bracelet recently?


Yep.


----------



## TallWatch

Al Faromeo said:


> Yep.


as requested&#8230;. what a nice community this is b-)  ! Thanks Al, that opens a whole new target group for potential buyers |> Good thing Paolo just had his vacation, better start assembly Paolo


----------



## paolorange

I like Milanse mesh a LOT. This is my friend Emanuela's A-13A with an Omaga Seamaster bracelet..


----------



## jatherly

Well gents, after reading all your posts I pulled the trigger and bought an A-13A. As background I've owned a lot of pilot watches, a lot of watches period (over 100) and this watch is one of the handful that the minute I placed it on my wrist I went oh yeah. Most I seem to have some tiny irritation with that eventually leads to it getting moved on but this one, nothing, absolutely nothing bugged me. Brilliant execution, super customer service (updated every step of the way as shipment progressed), I am thrilled. As an aside my son is a millennial so doesn't really get into or appreciate any of my watches. I showed the A-13A to him last night and he furrows up his brow goes huh, I like that. First time ever!!!! 

About those millennial's I was in Greece this past fall and visited a high end watch store. Was checking out a Zenith tri color and asked the sales guy what about service, where I live in Seattle no one sells Zenith? He crinkles his brow looks at me puzzled and asks don't you have a cell phone use it for the time.........


----------



## jatherly

Well gents, after reading all your posts I pulled the trigger and bought an A-13A. As background I've owned a lot of pilot watches, a lot of watches period (over 100) and this watch is one of the handful that the minute I placed it on my wrist I went oh yeah. Most I seem to have some tiny irritation with that eventually leads to it getting moved on but this one, nothing, absolutely nothing bugged me. Brilliant execution, super customer service (updated every step of the way as shipment progressed), I am thrilled. As an aside my son is a millennial so doesn't really get into or appreciate any of my watches. I showed the A-13A to him last night and he furrows up his brow goes huh, I like that. First time ever!!!! 

About those millennial's I was in Greece this past fall and visited a high end watch store. Was checking out a Zenith tri color and asked the sales guy what about service, where I live in Seattle no one sells Zenith? He crinkles his brow looks at me puzzled and asks don't you have a cell phone use it for the time.........


----------



## Thirdgenbird

jatherly said:


> About those millennial's I was in Greece this past fall and visited a high end watch store. Was checking out a Zenith tri color and asked the sales guy what about service, where I live in Seattle no one sells Zenith? He crinkles his brow looks at me puzzled and asks don't you have a cell phone use it for the time.........


I wouldn't say this is universal. I am a millennial.

I also manage a department that is comprised of interns to people that have kids my age. All of people that have multiple watches that they wear to the office are millennials. All of the mechanical watch wearers are also millennials. It also appears the college students we interface with wear watches at a higher percentage than the workforce we employ. This may be a reflection of them being in a design program, but it is still an interesting data point for even younger generations.

Oh, my wife (millennial) grew up without watches and then got an Apple Watch for fitnesses tracking. After wearing it daily for a while, she grew tired of the notifications but still wanted a watch. Now she wears a vintage Rolex and wants a Reverso too.


----------



## oldfatherthames

jatherly said:


> Well gents, after reading all your posts I pulled the trigger and bought an A-13A. As background I've owned a lot of pilot watches, a lot of watches period (over 100) and this watch is one of the handful that the minute I placed it on my wrist I went oh yeah. Most I seem to have some tiny irritation with that eventually leads to it getting moved on but this one, nothing, absolutely nothing bugged me. Brilliant execution, super customer service (updated every step of the way as shipment progressed), I am thrilled.


Congratulations and welcome to the club! b-)

--









(Canvas from redrockstraps)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## jatherly

Have to admit Bernd it was your pictures that put me over the edge on the A-13A, probably going to end up making me purchase a Gavox Roads as well. And a few redrockstraps.


----------



## oldfatherthames

jatherly said:


> As background I've owned a lot of pilot watches, a lot of watches period (over 100) and this watch is one of the handful that the minute I placed it on my wrist I went oh yeah. Most I seem to have some tiny irritation with that eventually leads to it getting moved on but this one, nothing, absolutely nothing bugged me. Brilliant execution, super customer service (updated every step of the way as shipment progressed), I am thrilled.





jatherly said:


> Have to admit Bernd it was your pictures that put me over the edge on the A-13A, probably going to end up making me purchase a Gavox Roads as well. And a few redrockstraps.


Thank you so much! b-)

Glad you liked them and that they didn't promise too much! But how could they ever, the A-13A is indeed somethin' else! I remember exactly October '17, when I opened the tube over here and how the A-13A wowed me. I'm rather minimalistic with my 'collection', so much so that I don't want to call it one and I knew the same second that it was an eternal keeper. :-!

Regarding redrockstraps, should you like the canvas from the 1957 British RAF duffle bag, here's a tip for you. Dan has just offered a new vintage canvas, this one:


__
http://instagr.am/p/BswLQfznei_/

Read the conversation there about the differences in colour compared to my strap. His vintage stuff is really special.

Here it is again:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## sweets

What's happened here??










Dave


----------



## oldfatherthames

sweets said:


> What's happened here??


Is this for real? 

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## sweets

Yes, it certainly is real. The lume has been the only (and I stress, only) aspect of the A-13A that was not perfect for me. Good, but not perfect. So I have had it enhanced.
The best just got better
D


----------



## TallWatch

sweets said:


> Yes, it certainly is real. The lume has been the only (and I stress, only) aspect of the A-13A that was not perfect for me. Good, but not perfect. So I have had it enhanced.
> The best just got better
> D


Exciting development !!! b-) |> I am sure we all would like to know how you have achieved this so please share the knowledge and procedure.


----------



## paolorange

Sweets....you magnificent superstars of the lume!


----------



## oldfatherthames

sweets said:


> Yes, it certainly is real. The lume has been the only (and I stress, only) aspect of the A-13A that was not perfect for me. Good, but not perfect. So I have had it enhanced.
> The best just got better
> D


Thank you! With lumeshots it's often difficult to evaluate the realistic brightness, but it looked a bit more intense to me.

Btw, we had a lume discussion in this thread starting with post #324  till #329. Paolo joined in #328.

Reason I asked if it's real is because of course I noticed the lume on the rounded hour markers. By default it's applied exclusively to the 3,6,9 and 12 markers:









Note: This lume shot is photographed with an exposure that keeps the lume's structure (the bright parts are not blown out). So this is more or less a realistic representation when the lume is fully loaded. (That is regarding the brightness. The colour is slightly off, for real it's more greenish.)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## sweets

Paolo and I have shared thoughts on lume for a while, and I am very keen on it generally, I see no reason not to be able to read your watch at night, when the materials to do so are so available.
I have also always thought that a little skepticism goes a long way when it comes to the specification for balance on the hands, and although I appreciate that Paolo may not be able to exceed the movement specification on a watch he supplies (and guarantees), as an owner I can take whatever risks I like with my watch.
So I asked a re-lumer that has done work for me before (and whom I trust completely) to re-coat the lume completely with his brightest compound, and to add a good blob to each of the hour indices as well.
The results are great, bear in mind that the photo I posted is just a handheld with an Olympus Tough compact camera, on my desk, with lighting only from my monitor in the corner.
Dave


----------



## Time Exposure

Beautiful watch! But I am “one of those guys” who doesn’t like a battery in my watch. I have the Sinn automatic version of the central minute hand and love it. Saw the simple dial of the Damasko DC80 on line and like that too. But if someone took the automatic chronograph movement and layout from the Damasko DC80 and dropped it in a simple pilot’s watch like this, I’d be all over it.


----------



## sweets

I have a load of Lemania 5100s, and I think there is room for a quartz in a collection, without any doubt. 
The fact that you can leave it for a month, come back and just strap it on.
This ETA movement also has that really nice hour-hacking feature, making it a very capable travel watch, and pre-set on the chronograph hands, so within half a minute you can set it as a countdown timer, instead of a count up,
The extra utility afforded by this quartz movement is impressive.
And until Paolo came along, it was most likely to be found in quite fussy looking Breitlings and Tag Heuers.
Now we have this, with all the minimal elegance a Pilot's Chrono should have.
Don't get we wrong, my EZM1 and my Tutima Commando are the two watches I would never want to part with, but my A-13A gets worn more than either of them.
Dave


----------



## TallWatch

sweets said:


> making it a very capable travel watch, and pre-set on the chronograph hands, so within half a minute you can set it as a countdown timer, instead of a count up,
> Dave


How do you pre set the hands and start a countdown ?


----------



## oldfatherthames

TallWatch said:


> How do you pre set the hands and start a countdown ?


It's in the manual under "Setting Counters", you can individually adjust the chrono minute and chrono second.

Pull the crown once (so called Position 2), but instead of adjusting the hour hand: Push the upper pusher until the chrono hand you want to set rotates. Then push the lower pusher to set the position of this hand.

You normally use this if the hands have moved due to mechanical shock or after a battery change, if they are not set correct anymore. But of course you can use it as a countdown timer.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## TallWatch

oldfatherthames said:


> It's in the manual under "Setting Counters", you can individually adjust the chrono minute and chrono second.
> 
> Pull the crown once (so called Position 2), but instead of adjusting the hour hand: Push the upper pusher until the chrono hand you want to set rotates. Then push the lower pusher to set the position of this hand.
> 
> You normally use this if the hands have moved due to mechanical shock or after a battery change, if they are not set correct anymore. But of course you can use it as a countdown timer.
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


I see, but it is not running backwards is it ? I mean if you want a 5 minute countdown you set the hands to 00.55 minutes and it `continues` to move to 00.00 in normal clockwise direction ( or 01.00 if you will). Its not setting to 00.05 and the hands move counter clockwise back to 00.00. But still is a very nice feature together with the adjustable hour hand.

and it still is the best looking mission timer chrono IN THE WORLD!


----------



## oldfatherthames

TallWatch said:


> I see, but it is not running backwards is it ? I mean if you want a 5 minute countdown you set the hands to 00.55 minutes and it `continues` to move to 00.00 in normal clockwise direction ( or 01.00 if you will). Its not setting to 00.05 and the hands move counter clockwise back to 00.00.


Yep.



TallWatch said:


> and it still is the best looking mission timer chrono IN THE WORLD!


IN THE UNIVERSE! :-!

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## TallWatch

Thanks Bernd !


----------



## Leekster

TallWatch said:


> Exciting development !!! b-) |> I am sure we all would like to know how you have achieved this so please share the knowledge and procedure.


Yes, please.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TallWatch

Back to Black...

found this old IWC alligator 20mm and gave it a polish. Not to bad i say for your business class flight ?


----------



## oldfatherthames

TallWatch said:


> Back to Black...
> 
> found this old IWC alligator 20mm and gave it a polish. Not to bad i say for your business class flight ?
> View attachment 13840189
> ...


With that sapphire ...

I see skies of blue and clouds of white 
The bright blessed day, the dark sacred night 
And I think to myself what a wonderful world.

It looks the business! 

(SCNR the play on words.)

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## mahamithra

NICE


----------



## TallWatch

I Just completed my 3 adventurer watch collection suited for most occasions with the xplorer style Armida A6, plus the Squale 1521 50 atm `Bund`. The Armida could even be a dress watch in case i get invited to the local Diplomats party and meet Ambassador&#8230; ( fried leguana apetizers&#8230;? yach )

So how is your team built up for your next flight to the Galapagos, who are you gonna trust to partner up with your A-13A ? Which diving buddy, wing man or explorer pal will qualify for you? Show us your trusted Sea-Air-Land/Field or SEAL team watches please.

Bernd has shown his before which was an inspiration so i hope he joines in too !!


----------



## oldfatherthames

TallWatch said:


> I Just completed my 3 adventurer watch collection suited for most occasions ...


Great stuff! b-)|> And I really like that there's no Casio in the team. :-!

The Squale is a lovely thing, I had the same but with the regular bezel and no logo on the case's side last year. Well, for meeting diplomats, the A-13A will sure be fine too. ;-)

I will join the theme, guess I'll manage to do a picture by the weekend.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## mahamithra

nice bit of fun


----------



## that 1 guy

I'll play! These watches should be up to tackling any type of adventure.







By the way I think the Armida A6 is an excellent choice for extreme duty. I really am surprised that it doesn't get more praise.


----------



## TallWatch

> By the way I think the Armida A6 is an excellent choice for extreme duty. I really am surprised that it doesn't get more praise.


Thanks ! That 1 guy for showing your able team ! Stowa diver is new to me. And yes from the specs the Armida a6 ( 70.000 A/m resistant and 200 mtr WP with screwed crown) it is a sturdy one for less than us 500 with the sale they have going on right now, -/- 15%. Mine is a pre owned earlier model with acrylic glass and gilt dial but still in such good condition.


----------



## jisham

that 1 guy said:


> I'll play! These watches should be up to tackling any type of adventure.
> View attachment 13847601
> 
> By the way I think the Armida A6 is an excellent choice for extreme duty. I really am surprised that it doesn't get more praise.


You forgot your towel!

42!


----------



## oldfatherthames

TallWatch said:


> I Just completed my 3 adventurer watch collection suited for most occasions with the xplorer style Armida A6, plus the Squale 1521 50 atm `Bund`. The Armida could even be a dress watch in case i get invited to the local Diplomats party and meet Ambassador&#8230; ( fried leguana apetizers&#8230;? yach )
> 
> So how is your team built up for your next flight to the Galapagos, who are you gonna trust to partner up with your A-13A ? Which diving buddy, wing man or explorer pal will qualify for you? Show us your trusted Sea-Air-Land/Field or SEAL team watches please.
> 
> Bernd has shown his before which was an inspiration so i hope he joines in too !!


Okay, here I am. 

I didn't make a selection of 3, it was easier to show my team of 4, which is simply my complete collection:









From left to right:

- Seiko Turtle SRP775
Essentially my 'Casio' or beater. Love it, but this is free to take any damage and I will be fine.

- Seiko SBBN040, limited edition recreating the original Quartz Golden Tuna from 1978
WR is raised to 1000m, my jacuzzi orgies were severely limited before I got this one. It's a new addition actually. Epic watch!

- Rolex Submariner 14060M
The last of the classic Subs with the case known for more than 60 years.

- A-13A, our darling.
And as we all know _"the best looking mission timer chrono IN THE WORLD!"_ 

Any of the last three could be my 'one and only'. I'm running my own business and don't have to follow any dress codes. While my meet quite some wealthy guys, I'm not taking part in black tie events to where a dedicated watch would be missing then. For every other finer occasion my Sub will do. It's more or less a commonly accepted dresswatch since many decades anyway.

So, that's it, I'm a simple man. ;-)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## TallWatch

oldfatherthames said:


> Okay, here I am.
> 
> I didn't make a selection of 3, it was easier to show my team of 4, which is simply my complete collection:
> 
> View attachment 13857615
> 
> 
> From left to right:
> 
> - Seiko Turtle SRP775
> Essentially my 'Casio' or beater. Love it, but this is free to take any damage and I will be fine.
> 
> - Seiko SBBN040, limited edition recreating the original Quartz Golden Tuna from 1978
> WR is raised to 1000m, my jacuzzi orgies were severely limited before I got this one. It's a new addition actually. Epic watch!
> 
> - Rolex Submariner 14060M
> The last of the classic Subs with the case known for more than 60 years.
> 
> - A-13A, our darling.
> And as we all know _"the best looking mission timer chrono IN THE WORLD!"_
> 
> Any of the last three could be my 'one and only'. I'm running my own business and don't have to follow any dress codes. While my meet quite some wealthy guys, I'm not taking part in black tie events to where a dedicated watch would be missing then. For every other finer occasion my Sub will do. It's more or less a commonly accepted dresswatch since many decades anyway.
> 
> So, that's it, I'm a simple man. ;-)
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


Wonderful story, excellent watches and a great picture. You give a lot of meaning to `simple` Bernd ! Thanks.


----------



## oldfatherthames

TallWatch said:


> Wonderful story, excellent watches and a great picture. You give a lot of meaning to `simple` Bernd ! Thanks.


Thank you!

I guess it was a bit ironic, which I would appreciate anyway, but in terms of watch stock for me it's all about wearing them. I don't see myself as a collector. That's what I meant with 'simple'. ;-)

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Gargamel35

Hi guys.
I remember seeing this watch around 1.5 years ago on WUS. I really liked it but it was a little too expensive for me at the time and i wasn't sure about the quarz for that price, so i moved on and forgot about it. 
Now i have my small collection of watches and realized, i don't have a pilot style watch in it. Ok, i have a Poljot Aviator IV, but it's not even close to real "flieger" type watch. So while i was browsing WUS and asking questions, someone suggested me A-13A. 

And here i am. I love this watch again. I don't care about quarz any more, because i have enough automatics already. Only thing i'm not sure about is the size. My wrist is 6.7 inches = 17cm. Not much i know. Can i ask for photos of this watch on wrists the size of mine? Or at least your experience in wearing this watch?


----------



## Gargamel35

DP


----------



## TallWatch

> And here i am. I love this watch again. I don't care about quarz any more, because i have enough automatics already. Only thing i'm not sure about is the size. My wrist is 6.7 inches = 17cm. Not much i know. Can i ask for photos of this watch on wrists the size of mine? Or at least your experience in wearing this watch?











My wrist is larger but due to the short lugs which also curve downwards it wears smaller than 42mm. And its so good looking it should be seen instead of hiding under a sleeve :-! Plenty of pics on this thread and Paolo`s website.


----------



## oldfatherthames

Gargamel35 said:


> Only thing i'm not sure about is the size. My wrist is 6.7 inches = 17cm. Not much i know. Can i ask for photos of this watch on wrists the size of mine? Or at least your experience in wearing this watch?


More than the circumference it's the shape of the wrist that matters and by that I mean the width.

The A-13A is 52mm over the lugs. Put a caliper over your wrist with ever so slightly touching the flesh and see how that measures. Or cut a cardboard or piece of paper and put it on your wrist and look at it from above. Does it protrude your wrist?

I personally think that lugs going beyond your wrist don't look good, however it's a matter of personal taste. If 52mm are borderline then it could still be fine as it's a pilot watch and some watch styles just look right when big. Pilot watches and divers for example, of course depending on their design. While I wouldn't wear a dress watch with the dimensions of the A-13A on my wrist, it's a match in heaven on my wrist.

My wrist is a bit bigger, it's 7-71." depending on condition throughout the day and on some of the many wristshots I have posted in this thread it was almost 7.25".

Here a only a very few and the last one shows the Sub as you can probably relate to it:









































Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Al Faromeo

Gargamel35 said:


> .../...And here i am. I love this watch again. I don't care about quarz any more, because i have enough automatics already. Only thing i'm not sure about is the size. My wrist is 6.7 inches = 17cm. Not much i know. Can i ask for photos of this watch on wrists the size of mine? Or at least your experience in wearing this watch?


Fancy seeing you here 
My wrists are smaller than yours at around 6.4 and I don't feel it as big, nor has anyone ever commented on it being too large for my wrist so could I hand it to them. Now.

Funny story: I was in a Cartier shop last Saturday and decided to try on a Tank Americaine - just to see what that would feel like. 
The guy at the counter asked me about my watch - yes, the A-13a. So I told him. About Paolo, Waltham, Old Father Thames. And this crowd here.
We ended up flipping through the pages looking at this forum thread rather than the tank...


----------



## oldfatherthames

Al Faromeo said:


> Funny story: I was in a Cartier shop last Saturday and decided to try on a Tank Americaine - just to see what that would feel like.
> The guy at the counter asked me about my watch - yes, the A-13a. So I told him. About Paolo, Waltham, Old Father Thames. And this crowd here.
> We ended up flipping through the pages looking at this rather than the tank...


Awesome! b-)

Cheers! :-!
Bernd


----------



## paolorange




----------



## Thirdgenbird

Does anyone here have a Breitling Ocean Racer strap and clasp thry could try on their A-13A?


----------



## that 1 guy

A little aviation theme. The plane in the schematic was an experimental model. To my knowledge two were made at the facility in Ohio where my Grandfather worked.
The clock was something I had to get to go with my watch.


----------



## Thirdgenbird

Awesome story. That strap looks great as well.


----------



## that 1 guy

Thirdgenbird said:


> Awesome story. That strap looks great as well.


Thank you!


----------



## paolorange

that 1 guy said:


> A little aviation theme. The plane in the schematic was an experimental model. To my knowledge two were made at the facility in Ohio where my Grandfather worked.
> The clock was something I had to get to go with my watch.


Fisher P-75 Eagle?


----------



## that 1 guy

paolorange said:


> Fisher P-75 Eagle?


That is the exact plane. I only know a very little about the aircraft or its history. I will have to dig into my Grandfathers things and see what I can find.


----------



## Al Faromeo

Thirdgenbird said:


> Does anyone here have a Breitling Ocean Racer strap and clasp thry could try on their A-13A?


I don't have that strap so I can't show it but looking at the pictures on the 'net that looks as if it would work just fine!


----------



## Leekster

that 1 guy said:


> That is the exact plane. I only know a very little about the aircraft or its history. I will have to dig into my Grandfathers things and see what I can find.


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fisher_P-75_Eagle

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 5277

sweets said:


> What's happened here??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave


Sorry in dark is this not a good solution.
Many times you think you are one hour behind the right time.
4 marker like Paolo or IWC is much better.


----------



## sweets

Perhaps, but lume that works great is much better than lume that works okay. And you can tell the difference between the round markers and the triangle/squares on the quarters.
Dave


----------



## Thirdgenbird

Al Faromeo said:


> I don't have that strap so I can't show it but looking at the pictures on the 'net that looks as if it would work just fine!


Well, it took some hunting, but I've got a 142s, 136s, and brushed 18mm clasp on the way. Both straps were discounted and the clasp is back ordered from Breitling. I was able to find retailers that had each of them in stock.

I didn't think the Hershey style strap or polished clasp would work as well. The blank straps and brushed buckle both look like a near perfect match for the A-13A. Hopefully it will settle my need for a high quality bracelet.

The crown and buckle natos look amazing with the watch, but I want something that has a deployant and doesn't retain water. I would cut a deal on a new and used example for those interested.

A few other questions about the watch in general:

Are these sold sequentially?

Do the high-altitude models follow the same sequence?

Do we know how many of the 500 have been retailed?


----------



## paolorange

Thirdgenbird said:


> A few other questions about the watch in general:
> 
> Are these sold sequentially?
> 
> Do the high-altitude models follow the same sequence?
> 
> Do we know how many of the 500 have been retailed?


I can surely answer:

- From SN11 to about 170 they have been sold sequentially. Then a lot of 50 units (let's say till SN 220) have been assembled a little bit randomly. I will come back to the SN sequence as soon as practical. The Brave 75 were allowed to pick up their favorite SN so some numbers left earlier then expected. 
It's interesting to note that most of those dedicated SNs are related to aircraft model. According to my records the SN 320 is flying in Far East, SN 130 is doing low level in Little Rock, SN 310 is on a FAC wrist in Canada, SN from 150 to 155 have the owner's solo flight number engraved on the case back, three friends bought the SN 34-35 and 36, SN110 crossed the USA on a Land Rover 110, it's now on the tiny wrist of a beautiful lady in Hawaii ....the SN 007 is of course in England 
...and yes! I love tracking record of all of them!
- Only one of three high altitude (with bleed valve) machined has been assembled so far. Their serial numbers are HA x-3 instead of the regular Axxx-500
- 209 units has been sold so far.


----------



## Thirdgenbird

Thank you for the detailed response. We will have to keep spreading the word!


----------



## jisham

paolorange said:


> I can surely answer:
> 
> - From SN11 to about 170 they have been sold sequentially. Then a lot of 50 units (let's say till SN 220) have been assembled a little bit randomly. I will come back to the SN sequence as soon as practical. The Brave 75 were allowed to pick up their favorite SN so some numbers left earlier then expected.
> It's interesting to note that most of those dedicated SNs are related to aircraft model. According to my records the SN 320 is flying in Far East, SN 130 is doing low level in Little Rock, SN 310 is on a FAC wrist in Canada, SN from 150 to 155 have the owner's solo flight number engraved on the case back, three friends bought the SN 34-35 and 36, SN110 crossed the USA on a Land Rover 110, it's now on the tiny wrist of a beautiful lady in Hawaii ....the SN 007 is of course in England
> ...and yes! I love tracking record of all of them!
> - Only one of three high altitude (with bleed valve) machined has been assembled so far. Their serial numbers are HA x-3 instead of the regular Axxx-500
> - 209 units has been sold so far.


I believe I'm the third owner, but serial 135 is now worn daily by the pilot of a BMW 135i


----------



## TallWatch

paolorange said:


> I can surely answer:
> 
> - From SN11 to about 170 they have been sold sequentially. Then a lot of 50 units (let's say till SN 220) have been assembled a little bit randomly. I will come back to the SN sequence as soon as practical. The Brave 75 were allowed to pick up their favorite SN so some numbers left earlier then expected.
> It's interesting to note that most of those dedicated SNs are related to aircraft model. According to my records the SN 320 is flying in Far East, SN 130 is doing low level in Little Rock, SN 310 is on a FAC wrist in Canada, SN from 150 to 155 have the owner's solo flight number engraved on the case back, three friends bought the SN 34-35 and 36, SN110 crossed the USA on a Land Rover 110, it's now on the tiny wrist of a beautiful lady in Hawaii ....the SN 007 is of course in England
> ...and yes! I love tracking record of all of them!
> - Only one of three high altitude (with bleed valve) machined has been assembled so far. Their serial numbers are HA x-3 instead of the regular Axxx-500
> - 209 units has been sold so far.


Great to read where some of them are and where they have flown to, thanks Paolo ! And Big Congratulations on selling more than 200 so far.


----------



## 2manywatchs

I have #077 outside of Atlanta, GA.


----------



## that 1 guy

Daylight savings time shift for some of us who live in the benighted areas of the planet that see the need to use it. The silver lining is that my a-13a has an independent hour hand...I wish all my watches did.


----------



## 007IOU

Agreed. Great watch! SN-104 (Starfighter)


----------



## 2manywatchs

Happiness is...

Using your A-13A to time your state Economics Exam. "You have 45 minutes. Begin." *CLICK*


----------



## Thirdgenbird

2manywatchs said:


> Happiness is...


Wearing your A-13A on a Breitling Pro II strap and brushed 18mm deployant.

It looks like everything was made for each other and it wears nicely.


----------



## TallWatch

2manywatchs said:


> Happiness is...
> 
> Using your A-13A to time your state Economics Exam. "You have 45 minutes. Begin." *CLICK*


I hope you scored well !


----------



## paolorange

Photo, photo please!


----------



## Thirdgenbird

paolorange said:


> Photo, photo please!


Me?


----------



## 2manywatchs

TallWatch said:


> I hope you scored well !


Thanks! Should have the results back in a week, but I think the kids did well. They're a pretty good group.


----------



## TallWatch

@Thirdgenbird ,

cool match !!


----------



## oldfatherthames

I'm sure we never had pictures of the A-13A with a bracelet with curved end links:

















But if you haven't spotted it yet, don't get too excited because it doesn't fit! To fool you I just took the pictures in the most deceiving angle so that the gaps between the end links and the case are hardly obvious to the eye. 

The gaps are quite substantial and even if I would fine down the end link's tips to make the curves meet, I couldn't mount it as the drill holes for the spring bars would need to be closer to the case. Still the lugs would stand tall above the end links then and the effort wouldn't be worth it anyway as the bracelet doesn't live up to the quality of the A-13A.

However, I like the combination with this classic Oyster design and thought I show it to you to give an impression how the A-13A looks with a 'full' bracelet.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## TallWatch

I`d say a very good attempt Bernd, thanks for posting. So `all` Paolo has to do now is make end links for you


----------



## oldfatherthames

TallWatch said:


> I`d say a very good attempt Bernd, thanks for posting. So `all` Paolo has to do now is make end links for you


Gee! 

But no, not really. I mean, I love bracelets and there were (and are) many watches I disregarded because there was none offered. And I would like to have a matching bracelet with the A-13A, but I definitely don't miss one. It would be more for having one and the optional versatility. But that's what we WIS have more than one watch for, right? ;-)

As nice as it looks with a full bracelet, I find the A-13A more special on my straps, I mean it just totally rocks that way.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Thirdgenbird

I am a huge Rolex oyster bracelet fan, but I think I may like the A-13A better on my Breitling strap after seeing the picture above.

Now, if Paolo did give us an oyster bracelet, I would most certainly buy it.


----------



## TallWatch

oldfatherthames said:


> Gee!
> 
> But no, not really. I mean, I love bracelets and there were (and are) many watches I disregarded because there was none offered. And I would like to have a matching bracelet with the A-13A, but I definitely don't miss one. It would be more for having one and the optional versatility. But that's what we WIS have more than one watch for, right? ;-)
> 
> As nice as it looks with a full bracelet, I find the A-13A more special on my straps, I mean it just totally rocks that way.
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


Couldnt agree more !! For me it also will stay on a strap.


----------



## 2manywatchs

oldfatherthames said:


> I'm sure we never had pictures of the A-13A with a bracelet with curved end links:
> 
> View attachment 14003343
> 
> 
> View attachment 14003339
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


What kind of mean-spirited, hate-filled, too-early-to-be-April-Fools games are you playing at?!?! -d)


----------



## oldfatherthames

2manywatchs said:


> What kind of mean-spirited, hate-filled, too-early-to-be-April-Fools games are you playing at?!?! -d)


Hahahaha, let me guess: Your heart skipped a beat when you saw the pics. It looks nice, right?

Sorry, that I couldn't serve a working option, but I couldn't resist to show it, of course. And I also thought about April fools, but that would have been really cruel. ;-)

This bracelet is meant to fit older Submariners and these have a rather short distance between the case and the lug-holes. Probably a generic Oyster for other watches could fit with some modifications.
But I won't try. Though I prefer bracelets with three elements and am a fan of the Oyster, I feel a more bolder style like a classic pilot watch bracelet would be a better match with the A-13A.

And speaking of pilot watch bracelets ... I often think IWC 3706 when I look at the case of our A-13A. Though the 3706 is smaller in diameter, it also has 20mm between the lugs. I wonder if a 3rd party bracelet for IWC would fit. :think:

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## 2manywatchs

oldfatherthames said:


> Hahahaha, let me guess: Your heart skipped a beat when you saw the pics. It looks nice, right?


Exactly!

I have both a straight end engineer and oyster in 20mm widths that I have thought about adding to the A-13A if I ever took it off of the Maratac Mil-Nato. I used to be a curved-endlink-only kinda guy, but some vintages pieces, and more recently the Tudor Heritage Ranger, have me rethinking my stance on that.


----------



## 2manywatchs

oldfatherthames said:


> Hahahaha, let me guess: Your heart skipped a beat when you saw the pics. It looks nice, right?


Exactly!

I have both straight-end engineer and oyster bracelets in 20mm widths that I have thought about adding to the A-13A if I ever took it off of the Maratac Mil-Nato. I used to be a curved-endlink-only kinda guy, but some vintages pieces, and more recently the Tudor Heritage Ranger, have me rethinking my stance on that.


----------



## yankeexpress

This photo shows 2 things:

- How quite thick the A-13A is
- How well designed the case is to disguise said thickness....until an oyster from a thin watch is tried.










Anybody know how thick it is? Sure looks thicker than 13mm.


----------



## Thirdgenbird

I get 13.3mm. This was done quickly with some cheap calipers using a crude method using some tape for protection and attempting to subtract the marginal amount said tape added.

I think the watch looks so tall because the sides are so shear, the caseback is flat, and there is no press-on bezel. This last point allows the lugs to come much further up on the case. The original ETA black bay also looks similarly thick but it is only 12.7mm. It shared the same flat caseback, flat sides, and tall lugs. Even though it has a rotating bezel, it is thinner than most.

The A-13A looks a significantly thicker than my Explorer II but in truth, it’s less than 1mm thicker. The Rolex hides it with a convex caseback and larger tapered bezel. This isn’t a nock on the A-13A, I really dig the case design. Sure, a bit thinner would be cool, but the proportions are spot on.


----------



## oldfatherthames

2manywatchs said:


> I have both a straight end engineer and oyster in 20mm widths that I have thought about adding to the A-13A if I ever took it off of the Maratac Mil-Nato. I used to be a curved-endlink-only kinda guy, but some vintages pieces, and more recently the Tudor Heritage Ranger, have me rethinking my stance on that.


I hear you. Until I see - mostly - vintage designs that only had straight end links I always think that a non-curved bracelet looks like a compromise and 3rd party addition. I admit the thought has a lot to do with me I knowing that it's a 3rd party bracelet. ;-)

In fact, if you consider how tiny the space between the A-13A's case and a strap is, you get that the lug holes are not so far away and that a bracelet with straight and bolder end links will not show much of a gap. I mean it's not a Seiko Sumo where you feel that you could stick your finger in between.
Main reason I never tried a straight bracelet is because I like the A-13A on straps so much and because I'm not fond of the additional weight.



yankeexpress said:


> This photo shows 2 things:
> 
> - How quite thick the A-13A is
> - How well designed the case is to disguise said thickness....until an oyster from a thin watch is tried.


No, the A-13A looks thick to you, because we expect end-links to cover more of the case's height.

The visual mismatch is not because I tried _'an oyster from a *thin* watch'_, it's because I tried one from a *smaller* watch with an additional bezel that protrudes the case and floats above the end links!
It's 
- 42 vs 39,5mm in diameter
- 52 vs 48mm over the lugs
- and only 13 vs 12mm in height but with the bezel already included on the Sub!

The A-13A is in no way thick and with straps it looks almost the same but it works visually great because - again - the A-13A is not thick and second because the lugs are so nicely curved downwards at the end that a strap never looks too thin against their end's height.

















Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## R1P

oldfatherthames said:


> I hear you. Until I see - mostly - vintage designs that only had straight end links I always think that a non-curved bracelet looks like a compromise and 3rd party addition. I admit the thought has a lot to do with me I knowing that it's a 3rd party bracelet. ;-)
> 
> In fact, if you consider how tiny the space between the A-13A's case and a strap is, you get that the lug holes are not so far away and that a bracelet with straight and bolder end links will not show much of a gap. I mean it's not a Seiko Sumo where you feel that you could stick your finger in between.
> Main reason I never tried a straight bracelet is because I like the A-13A on straps so much and because I'm not fond of the additional weight.
> 
> No, the A-13A looks thick to you, because we expect end-links to cover more of the case's height.
> 
> The visual mismatch is not because I tried _'an oyster from a *thin* watch'_, it's because I tried one from a *smaller* watch with an additional bezel that protrudes the case and floats above the end links!
> It's
> - 42 vs 39,5mm in diameter
> - 52 vs 48mm over the lugs
> - and only 13 vs 12mm in height but with the bezel already included on the Sub!
> 
> The A-13A is in no way thick and with straps it looks almost the same but it works visually great because - again - the A-13A is not thick and second because the lugs are so nicely curved downwards at the end that a strap never looks too thin against their end's height.
> 
> View attachment 14008995
> 
> 
> View attachment 14008999
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


Outstanding pics, Bernd; is that the Moon Dust with grey stitching?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TallWatch

Straight links almost tight to the case but its not on a springbar so its not the correct gap which is bigger in reality.


----------



## oldfatherthames

TallWatch said:


> ...
> Straight links almost tight to the case but its not on a springbar so its not the correct gap which is bigger in reality.


Yep, thank you! 

I remember your picture with that bracelet last August and also the one Paolo had posted with an old Omega mesh bracelet. It's good with the small gap. And very chic! 



R1P said:


> Outstanding pics, Bernd; is that the Moon Dust with grey stitching?


Thank you! |>

Yes, redrockstraps' weathered grey moon dust with charcoal grey threads. Very versatile, one of my favourite straps from Dan.

























Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## R1P

oldfatherthames said:


> Yep, thank you!
> 
> I remember your picture with that bracelet last August and also the one Paolo had posted with an old Omega mesh bracelet. It's good with the small gap. And very chic!
> 
> Thank you! |>
> 
> Yes, redrockstraps' weathered grey moon dust with charcoal grey threads. Very versatile, one of my favourite straps from Dan.
> 
> View attachment 14011431
> 
> 
> View attachment 14011433
> 
> 
> View attachment 14011427
> 
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


20-18 or 20-20 in width?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames

R1P said:


> 20-18 or 20-20 in width?


The moon dust grey is 20-18.

New picture with a 20-20. 









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Al Faromeo

Okay - time for mine on a Milanese. All these wonderful straps make my mouth water...
But dear Lord does she look good on mesh...


----------



## TallWatch

Al Faromeo said:


> Okay - time for mine on a Milanese. All these wonderful straps make my mouth water...
> But dear Lord does she look good on mesh...


Cool shot Al, thanks !


----------



## corn18

S/N 40 (one of the fab 75). Love this watch. It spends its life on a NATO. I have a few high end watches and this one still wins out, coming in 2nd only to my G-Shock. I spent many years winding an A-13 8 day clock in my F-18. This watch makes me smile every time I wear it (like now).


----------



## TallWatch

corn18 said:


> S/N 40 (one of the fab 75). Love this watch. It spends its life on a NATO. I have a few high end watches and this one still wins out, coming in 2nd only to my G-Shock. I spent many years winding an A-13 8 day clock in my F-18. This watch makes me smile every time I wear it (like now).


Thanks corn18, the otherwise very high tech F-18 still had the `old fashioned` 8 day manual wound clock ? Cool fact !


----------



## TallWatch

corn18 said:


> S/N 40 (one of the fab 75). Love this watch. It spends its life on a NATO. I have a few high end watches and this one still wins out, coming in 2nd only to my G-Shock. I spent many years winding an A-13 8 day clock in my F-18. This watch makes me smile every time I wear it (like now).


Thanks corn18, the otherwise very high tech F-18 still had the `old fashioned` 8 day manual wound clock ? Cool fact !


----------



## Leekster

corn18 said:


> S/N 40 (one of the fab 75). Love this watch. It spends its life on a NATO. I have a few high end watches and this one still wins out, coming in 2nd only to my G-Shock. I spent many years winding an A-13 8 day clock in my F-18. This watch makes me smile every time I wear it (like now).


Beautiful!

I love mine.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## P51P28

Flying on a hot a humid day?!? SURE.....


----------



## P51P28

Flying on a hot a humid day?!? SURE.....


----------



## oldfatherthames

Here's a new canvas from redrockstraps I couldn't resist. The name is "Basque Olive" and for anyone interested, I wrote about my impressions in post #339 and #340 here: RedRockStraps are Awesome!.

I think with our A-13A it's not too shabby. :-!









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Al Faromeo

oldfatherthames said:


> Here's a new canvas from redrockstraps I couldn't resist. The name is "Basque Olive" .../...


Wonderful!


----------



## TallWatch

oldfatherthames said:


> Here's a new canvas from redrockstraps I couldn't resist. The name is "Basque Olive" and for anyone interested, I wrote about my impressions in post #339 and #340 here: RedRockStraps are Awesome!.
> 
> I think with our A-13A it's not too shabby. :-!
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


Olive found her Popeye !!


----------



## oldfatherthames

Here's a new photo - from my review of the A-13A Flyback Automatic - showing the A-13A next to the prototye of its mechanical brother:









Have a great weekend everyone!
Bernd


----------



## pascs

Fantastic photo of those great looking A-13A


----------



## Leekster

I have been wearing this watch for over a week and have taken it on quite a world tour. NYC, Sao Paulo, Miami, Tucson, LA.

I love this thing. Well balanced, super quality, exceptional accuracy, useful timer, super easy to read, beautiful caseback.

I'm sorry Paulo...I may have lost it... can't forward...

Also I am a HUGE fan of the RedRockStraps on it.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## stiffler009

Fantastic time piece. Congratulation to you


----------



## Leekster

737

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

Just did a battery change... thought you Gents might be interested in the "guts"...


----------



## TallWatch

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Just did a battery change... thought you Gents might be interested in the "guts"...


Gutsy move !!


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

I didn't realize the pix are loading so crummy from Photobucket, so here's a better one from another hosting service (zoom in on it)...


----------



## Leekster

Reno









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## paolorange




----------



## 007IOU

Looking good!


----------



## Leekster

paolorange said:


> View attachment 14540133
> 
> 
> View attachment 14540135


Looking good Paolo!!

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## 2manywatchs

Ooh, ooh. What is it? What is it?



paolorange said:


> View attachment 14540133
> 
> 
> View attachment 14540135


----------



## Leekster

The masterpiece. 
Here it is!!

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/a-13a-pilot-watch/a-13a-pilot-watch?ref=user_menu

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

I saw this and just like the quartz, when it came out..., what the hell with the pricing??!!

US$3800 retail!! Paolo, can you please tell me... why?! Does this movement behave the same as the quartz? Which, I have to admit, is pretty cool! I was one of the originals to get in on the quartz, But boy, this one is going to be a hard pill to swallow. I'm going to take some convincing!


----------



## yankeexpress

Dang, it is *THICK!*


----------



## Spiffy

Was wondering this, since the A-13A text can’t be seen when the chrono hands are aligned at 12, would there be any drawbacks if I manually aligned the chrono hands in a way the A-13A script can be seen and to just leave the hands like that? Would it drain the battery etc?


----------



## Acidstain

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> I saw this and just like the quartz, when it came out..., what the hell with the pricing??!!
> 
> US$3800 retail!! Paolo, can you please tell me... why?! Does this movement behave the same as the quartz? Which, I have to admit, is pretty cool! I was one of the originals to get in on the quartz, But boy, this one is going to be a hard pill to swallow. I'm going to take some convincing!


It is excessive IMO. You could get a tried and tested sinn for $1,000 less. If he had priced it more realistically, he probably would have had a more successful funding.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TallWatch

Sal09 said:


> Was wondering this, since the A-13A text can't be seen when the chrono hands are aligned at 12, would there be any drawbacks if I manually aligned the chrono hands in a way the A-13A script can be seen and to just leave the hands like that? Would it drain the battery etc?


You mean leave the crown pulled out and the watch not running ?? I think that wiil not use battery power, or maybe very minimal, but if you dont use it for a longer period of time just take the battery out, it is safer.


----------



## TallWatch

Acidstain said:


> It is excessive IMO. You could get a tried and tested sinn for $1,000 less. If he had priced it more realistically, he probably would have had a more successful funding.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not really excessive, as the early bird price was euro 2600,-, but this is the wrong thread for the automatic version, there is a dedicated thread for that one.


----------



## Spiffy

TallWatch said:


> You mean leave the crown pulled out and the watch not running ?? I think that wiil not use battery power, or maybe very minimal, but if you dont use it for a longer period of time just take the battery out, it is safer.


Nope what i meant was, pulling the crown to position 2 and setting the chrono hands manually to a certain number so that it is away from the "A-13" script and then pushing the crown back in to leave it as such. So until the next time you use the chrono function, the hands are gonna be stationery to reveal the A-13A script.

But that's ok, whether it affects the watch or not, ive decided against it. Cheers!


----------



## Spiffy

TallWatch said:


> You mean leave the crown pulled out and the watch not running ?? I think that wiil not use battery power, or maybe very minimal, but if you dont use it for a longer period of time just take the battery out, it is safer.


Nope what i meant was, pulling the crown to position 2 and setting the chrono hands manually to a certain number so that it is away from the "A-13" script and then pushing the crown back in to leave it as such. So until the next time you use the chrono function, the hands are gonna be stationery to reveal the A-13A script.

But that's ok, whether it affects the watch or not, ive decided against it. Cheers!


----------



## longstride

Leekster said:


> Reno
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


 Love that 70' Mustang.


----------



## longstride

yankeexpress said:


> View attachment 14758923
> 
> 
> Dang, it is *THICK!*


'That's what she said' - to quote Michael Scott of the Dunder Mifflin paper co.


----------



## evertonian61

Hi Guys I've just received My A-13A from a Guy who didn't bond with it all I can say is wow I'm an ex-B-777 Driver flew both 250/300 series I took redundancy due to a severely crippled flying schedule and the fact that its not flying You're a systems operator I miss flying the C-130J with the RAF as for the watch its really lovely and to Me the Lume is more than adequate does anyone use the second as normal or just use it for chrono function.Lastly I am really delighted that Paolo is keen to engage with wearers/owners He's a credit to watch makers and I really admire his inventiveness and honesty Senor Fantan congrats on a mega success!


----------



## TallWatch

evertonian61 said:


> Hi Guys I've just received My A-13A from a Guy who didn't bond with it all I can say is wow I'm an ex-B-777 Driver flew both 250/300 series I took redundancy due to a severely crippled flying schedule and the fact that its not flying You're a systems operator I miss flying the C-130J with the RAF as for the watch its really lovely and to Me the Lume is more than adequate does anyone use the second as normal or just use it for chrono function.Lastly I am really delighted that Paolo is keen to engage with wearers/owners He's a credit to watch makers and I really admire his inventiveness and honesty Senor Fantan congrats on a mega success!


Thanks for the kind words and congrats on your A-13A !


----------



## dondk

yankeexpress said:


> View attachment 14758923
> 
> 
> Dang, it is *THICK!*


How thick is it????


----------



## Pavilions

Looks nice and simple.


----------



## TallWatch

dondk said:


> How thick is it????


According to their site, just 13mm ! The automatic prototype was thicker at iirc 14,7 mm, so in line with the sinn`s and damasko and dodane similair type watches. But there is a dedicated thread on the auto version on WuS.


----------



## TallWatch

Pavilions said:


> Looks nice and simple.


It is the best design for a mission timer, period !


----------



## Fbard

Hi all, I'm breathing some life into this thread to ask a couple of questions. Now that the A-13A has been out for a couple of years, how well has it aged? Has it picked up scratches, and if so how does that affect the look? (As it's more a tool than jewelry, maybe some wear and tear only makes it look better?) Any experience with accuracy drift over months/years?

I'm very close to pulling the trigger on this. I'm not an active pilot, but I recently landed a dream job in the aviation industry and thought I'd celebrate by getting a pilot watch. After looking at some nice automatics I came to the conclusion that automatic isn't really for me for practical reasons. To my disappointment though, I couldn't find any quartz that I liked better than my trusted Certina DS Spel Chronograph and finally gave up.

During my search however I became curious to why almost no chronographs have central minutes, like my Certina. And while researching that, I saw mention of the A-13A. I looked it up and immediately fell in love!


----------



## TallWatch

Fbard said:


> Hi all, I'm breathing some life into this thread to ask a couple of questions. Now that the A-13A has been out for a couple of years, how well has it aged? Has it picked up scratches, and if so how does that affect the look? (As it's more a tool than jewelry, maybe some wear and tear only makes it look better?) Any experience with accuracy drift over months/years?
> 
> I'm very close to pulling the trigger on this. I'm not an active pilot, but I recently landed a dream job in the aviation industry and thought I'd celebrate by getting a pilot watch. After looking at some nice automatics I came to the conclusion that automatic isn't really for me for practical reasons. To my disappointment though, I couldn't find any quartz that I liked better than my trusted Certina DS Spel Chronograph and finally gave up.
> 
> During my search however I became curious to why almost no chronographs have central minutes, like my Certina. And while researching that, I saw mention of the A-13A. I looked it up and immediately fell in love!


Mine held up really well for these past years, as the case is brushed so it does not scratch as qickly as with polished surfaces. The operation and functions have remained at 100% . It is a good watch !


----------



## Thirdgenbird

Buy it. I should have kept mine.


----------



## Al Faromeo

Get one! Really - I wear mine against a 30 year old Breitling Emergency and a Meistersinger Skripto (when it needs to be a bit more dressy) mainly and all I can say is: the A-13a stands up to anything you throw at it. It is a fantastic watch.


----------



## Fbard

Thanks for the replies guys, you pushed me over the edge! An order has been placed, and now I need to be really patient


----------



## Al Faromeo

You will not regret this!


----------



## TallWatch

Fbard said:


> Thanks for the replies guys, you pushed me over the edge! An order has been placed, and now I need to be really patient


Well done and you will be happy, especially if you check that reset action and very usefull hour hand setting for changing timezone`s !


----------



## wusnutt

Fbard said:


> Thanks for the replies guys, you pushed me over the edge! An order has been placed, and now I need to be really patient


You will not regret it. Probably my most worn watch...wearing right now as I type.


----------



## Fbard

Sounds great!
I'm really looking forward to get it. Just waiting for Paolo to return from vacation!


----------



## Fbard

Got the it yesterday. Shipping was actually less than 24h!

All I have to say is that this is an amazing watch. It's extremely readable, feels good on the wrist, and just looks so very nice and clean. Also, I don't know how to explain it, but the brushed steel feels industrial and you get the impression that this is a high quality tool (which also looks very nice). I'm very happy I got it!

If I am to complain about anything, it would be about the strap holes. My wrist isn't that small, but even at the tightest it's a bit too loose.

Not a big problem, but I have ordered a colareb leather strap for a different look. I'll be sure to post a picture when it arrives. (Haven't seen too many pictures A-13As with black leather)


----------



## TallWatch

Congrats and enjoy the watch !!


----------



## Fbard

Late to the party, but I guess it's time to post a couple of shots.

As much as I enjoyed the look of the kevlar strap, I found it too long for my wrist. Here's the watch on black leather. It's a Colareb Siena, so I'm keeping it Italian! A perfect match in my opinion!


----------



## TallWatch

Great combo !!


----------



## Al Faromeo

Well done that man!

I personally think my A-13A looks particularly fetching on a Milanese mesh:


----------



## Fbard

Looks great!

I love how this watch looks great on all kinds of different straps. It has so much personality of its own that any strap compliments it differently.

Now that skiing season starts in a couple of months, I have already started to look for a matching sports strap. Maybe Canvas, or something even more water/sweat/snow repellant.


----------



## Al Faromeo

Fbard said:


> .../... I love how this watch looks great on all kinds of different straps. It has so much personality of its own that any strap compliments it differently.../...


It's everything as much of a strap monster as a Speedy is.



Fbard said:


> .../... Now that skiing season starts in a couple of months, I have already started to look for a matching sports strap. Maybe Canvas, or something even more water/sweat/snow repellant.../...


I like to wear it on a nice Nato for those kinds of activities.


----------



## Fbard

Al Faromeo said:


> I like to wear it on a nice Nato for those kinds of activities.


Sounds good! I am also considering a sailcloth from Artem or a canvas from RedRock. I know RedRock is a great match and a favorite here.


----------



## Fbard

Couldn't resist getting a strap from Redrock (too many nice pictures here)! Looks amazing!


----------



## TallWatch

Great match [email protected]@k !!


----------

